# Champions Presents: Legion Extreme! [Hero 5thEd]-11/04 post extended 11/12!



## Broccli_Head (May 12, 2003)

*Legion Extreme Issue #1 : Return of the Destroyer, part I*

"Our top story tonight on ANT 25* news at 10...A team of superheroes went public earlier today after clashing with what can only be described as "wardroids" at Unitron, Incorporated's New England facility just outside Burlington. Fortunately, damage was localized to one warehouse within the compound. Has Boston has finally joined the elite group of cities that has their own team of superheroes?"

"I think so, Maria! They call themselves _Legion Extreme_ and one of their team members also happens to be Slipstream, the spokesperson for Quicksilver surfing gear."

The anchorman holds and poses a Slipstream action figure in between himself and his co-anchor.

She laughs and continues, "Wow, Dave. What's a surfer doing in Boston?"

Dave shrugs his shoulders, "I don't know, but now we'll go to Reid Lamberty who was on the scene this afternoon for more on this breaking story..."

_The scene begins by showing a pile of wrecked robots in front of a concrete, tin-roofed building billowing smoke from the far side. The caption reads "Earlier this Afternoon" as a well-muscled, but not overly so, man dressed in what looks like a form-fitting, silver-gray speed-skater's outfit complete with mirror-goggles talks animatedly to reporters. Glossy white, wave patterns extending from under his arms and down his legs can be seen on his costume. Behind him stand a tall man in grey friar's robes whose face cannot be seen underneath his hood, and an Asian man, lithe, but also rippling with muscles, wearing red, silk pantaloons with a black sash. Chinese dragon tattoos are painted across his chest and upper arms. Further in the distance, police officers and federal agents examine the scene and talk to other people, presumably the Unitron employees._

In the background a male voice adds, "This afternoon, Legion Extreme went public as officials from the FBI reported their successful intervention preventing destructive robots from stealing what has been called 'top secret' computer technology from Unitron, Inc by the company's regional manager in charge of the facility."

_The picture shifts to that of a middle-aged man talking to federal agents with the caption, "Victor Dumont, Regional Manager" underneath._ 

"As far as we can ascertain at this point, the team of supers consists of four members: Slipstream, who already is a public figure as Quicksilver's spokesman,"

_The cameras zoom in on the silver-costumed hero and then switch to a blue-screen where a still shot of Slipstream moves from the center to the upper left quadrant._

"Dragon Fist,"

_...A close-in view of the martial artist and then the still shot going to the upper right quadrant._

"Grey Mage,"

_This time the man in grey robes is highlighted, his large, silver Celtic cross hanging from his neck. He wears a grey mask beneath the hood. His picture goes to the lower left quadrant._

"and, a creature the other members call The Warwolf, that apparently left the battle site soon after federal agents and Burlington PD arrived."

_An artist's rendition of a hugely-muscled, gray-furred, man-wolf appears wearing purple Speedos. Canine teeth and clawed hands are prominent with legs jointed as a dog or wolf. The picture goes to the last quarter of the screen._

"This incident culminates a series of strange events that have taken place in the last few days including what the FBI claims was a ‘demonstration of superpowers’ between Stalwart and Slipstream yesterday in front of Faneuil Hall, a report of werewolves in the Downtown area, and a mysterious accident involving an armored truck on I-93 within the Middlesex Fells Reservation...."

**

_Three days earlier..._

Detective Tony An-Lung Fisher walked into the Emperor's Garden early Sunday morning and found his friend, private detective Jae Son Lee at his usual table. He respected Mr. Lee tremendously. In a way the private eye was an icon here in Chinatown. Mr. Lee had been around as long as Tony could remember. And like many of the residents of Chinatown, Tony overlooked the fact that Mr. Lee had not aged a day since he was a kid. The private investigator working closely with the precinct had helped to solve many cases here in downtown Boston. Detective Fisher felt it was his duty to report anything strange to him. He waited as a server informed Mr. Lee that he was there. Other than a tanned, blonde-haired man wolfing down egg rolls at a nearby table, the Emperor's Garden was empty. Mr. Lee looked up and smiled waving the detective over and offering him a seat. Tony sat down.

"Nothing ever happens in Boston, right?"

Jae Son looked up from his cup of tea as Detective Fisher slid over a folder. 

"Well, _this_ just happened. We received the wire from Medford Police and I came over here as soon as I saw it."

Jae Son scanned the transcript from the dispatch and raised an eyebrow.   He spoke with a Hong Kong bred accent.

"Federal agents?"

"Not yet. I talked to someone. They'll hold off, but you don't have much time. A couple of hours tops."

"Whom do we know?"

"Well, they called Boston PD for forensics experts. Gionetti's up there."

"Very good. I will collect Anaka and we will see what we can do."

Fisher smiled happy to please his elder. They both rose to leave and servers bowed as the 6'6" Jae Son walked past. 

"Later, Yao. Later, piggy," said the blonde man with an out-of-place California surfer's accent. He was on his third heaping plate of egg rolls.

Before Tony could react, Jae Son put his arm on the young detective's shoulder.

"Worry not, An-Lung. The white man believes that I am Yao Ming, center for the Houston Rockets."

Both men began to laugh. The blonde man just smiled dumbly, the half-chewed remains of his latest egg roll on his teeth. 

**

As soon as they had left, Brian Parker dropped a hundred dollar bill and followed. He ducked into a alley and spoke, "By the power of Grayskull!" 

A smirk and a flash of light later and Slipstream bolted from the alley just in time to follow Jae Son Lee and his "cousin" Anaka Lee as they drove towards Medford. Slipstream resisted the urge to bolt on ahead and initially, because of the construction for the Central Artery Tunnel Project, he had to zip back and forth, hiding behind signs to wait until the car even moved. 

Just north of Medford, police officers diverted traffic as the rubber-neckers on I-93 North slowed to see the burned out wreckage of a Brinkmann armored vehicle. Jae Son nodded to an officer at the police line and pointed to Detective Leo Gionetti. Gionetti waved him and Anaka forward and they began to circle the vehicle. Jae Son took in the situation quickly. The two drivers had been killed with energy blasts from outside. The windows were smashed. The van had skidded off the highway and lay in a ditch. Anaka heard a commotion and tapped Jae Son on the shoulder as he was shaking his head while the forensic team zipped up the body bags. 

"Yao...yo, Yao!"

Expecting to see the egg-roll eater from the Emperor's Garden, Jae Son was surprised to see the costumed spokesperson for Quicksilver surfing. He tucked away his quick deduction. 

"Ah man, I thawt you wuz just a caatoon," said an officer.

"Naw, dude. I'm real. Yao!" 

Slipstream waved to "Yao", then posed for the on-lookers with his balled fists on hips. 

"Maw, check it out. It's Slipstream!" said a skater boy passing in the near, standstill traffic. 

The speedster acknowledged the recognition good-naturedly, "Hey, little dude, thanks for the vibe, but please keep your hands in the car!"

They exchanged 'hang ten' signs.

"Please, Mr. Slipsteam, help me search the vehicle," called Jae Son Lee. 

Jae Son and his silent companion had walked over towards Slipstream and motioned for him to follow. 

"Yo, Slipstream, can ah get an autagraph for mah son?" asked the same officer.

Always the good spokesperson, Slipstream zipped out his signature on the piece of paper that was offered and then shaking the officer's hand stepped under the yellow tape to join the two Asian men at the back of vehicle. 

"It appears that the doors were torn from their hinges," offered Anaka squatting by the crumpled metal sheet that had once been the back of the armored van. Slipstream nodded in agreement. 

Jae Son had already sifted through the boxes and took pictures to scan later. The compartment was slightly cold as if the van had been refrigerated. Then as he was walking out he noticed a glint of metal that seemed to contrast with the steely grey of the vehicle. 

"Mr. Slipstream, you are a superhero, correct? Perhaps you can look at the plasma blasts on the bodies of the fallen drivers and determine what super-villain could have caused this." 

As the speedster left to examine the bodies, Jae Son removed a pair of tweezers from his forensics kit and lifted some metal flakes from where the rear door had been attached. After placing them in a Ziploc, he handed the samples to Detective Gionetti and then gave him his digital camera after removing the disk. 

"Leo, take this to the lab and let me know what they find. Oh, and take some pictures because the FBI will ask for the film. I will develop these," he said showing the detective the disk he had removed, "and send you the results."

Slipstream was busy going over the MO's of super-villains that he knew about and could not come to a solid conclusion as Anaka and Jae Son joined him. 

"Man, this thinkin' gives me a headache. I can't figure it out, dudes. Just doesn't seem like what I've read about Mechanon, or Warlord, or Lazer or Holocaust...Well maybe Mechanon, but Dr. Destroyer's dead, so I don't know who it could be. Firewing? But he wouldn't steal stuff. Some sorta unknown, plasma-blast bad guy."

Jae Son shuddered at the thought that Mechanon, the Warlord, Holocaust, or Firewing, might be operating around Boston. Just then Slipstream received a page. He looked at his beeper.

"Aw man, gotta go guys. Grandma's callin', but call me if anything comes up."

Slipstream handed Jae Son a card and bolted off too quick for the eye to see, though the "Whoosh!" of his departure was evident. 

Jae Son, watching the blur that was Slipstream logged away another mental note. Then he and Anaka walked towards their vehicle and drove away as the feds drove up. 

**

_Late that evening..._

Anaka drove Jae Son to the Medical Examiners office. One of the detective's quirks was that he did not drive. Anaka felt it was a strange hold-over from Jae Son's “younger” days. 

"Wait here, cousin."

Jae Son went into the morgue and talked to the late night clerk. 

"No disturbances or questions," said the PI as he dropped down a wad of bills.

"Through the double doors, drawer 15 and 16E," replied Robert Robinson, five hundred dollars richer. 

The tall Asian spun around and walked into the room with a flourish. Robert shook his head, and muttered, "Weirdo...," then went back to his burger. 

The detective gave the bodies a cursory examination and winced as he saw the scoured, blasted flesh of the driver in 15E. 

He gave into his inner, cursed self. 

Robert Robinson shuddered as he heard a low growl coming from inside the freezer room. He started to get up but looked again at the stack of bills,  and sat down a little shaken.

"I hear strange noises all the time down here," he chuckled out loud to ward off the fear. 

He had lost his appetite, however, and threw the remains of his dinner in the trash. 

Inside the freezer, The Warwolf sniffed the remains, concentrating on the burn scars. He suppressed another growl as his bestial mind inhaled again more deeply. He would remember this smell if he found it again. He tasted the frozen corpse around the wounds just to make sure, then reverted back to "normal". 

Leaving the morgue, Jae Son gave the clerk an extra couple hundred just in case the Warwolf had been a little loud. Then, he and Anaka sped back to Chinatown.

===
*ANT = Adair Network Television...like Fox in the real world it is known for its "reality" and "shock" television


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2003)

I am all over this like white rice...  pass the egg rolls!


----------



## Lazybones (May 13, 2003)

Sweet, looks like fun, keep it up!

Back in the day I was a big fan of Champions (we're talking 80s here).  I only played in about 5-6 games total, but I must have created a good 100 characters (always one of the most fun aspects of the game IMO).


----------



## Malachai_rose (May 13, 2003)

Very cool Broc, I liked the way you started out with the news report then flashed back to the previous few days events. 

Also if anyone was wondering why Slipstream kept refering to Jae Son as "Yao" its because as a 6'8 or so chinese man he mistakenly thought he was Yao Ming  Center for the Houston Rockets, lol (it seemed pretty funny in game when he was trying to explain he wasnt Yao Ming and I kept winking at him like I didnt believe him and saying stuff like "Dude wassup Yao... I mean Jae Son /wink, No worries bro I can totally like keep a secret ya know" 

Just pictuire Slipstream as Spicolli 
from 'Fast Times at Ridgemont High' , except he doesnt smoke the reefa... it would interfere with his ridin the waves  heheh.

Well it looks good Broc lookin forward to the next post.


----------



## Black Omega (May 13, 2003)

Yep, good start.  And always loving to see a Champions Storyhour.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 13, 2003)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Yep, good start.  And always loving to see a Champions Storyhour.  Keep up the good work. *




Thanks for all the well wishes! Maybe Tokiwong will make a surprise visit to our Champions Boston world for his egg roll comment... 

I have Black Omega to thank for even considering PLAYING Champions! His story hour (unfortunatley, lost somewhere in Cyberspace) influenced me into buying the Big Black and Green _Hero System 5th edition_ textbook that we affectionately call FrED. 

Lazybones gave me the idea of PRE-WRITING the story before posting....issue #1 is already done...I'll just serialize it hopefully with a satisfying amount of cliffhangers.

Later this week with Part II!


----------



## Black Omega (May 13, 2003)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *
> I have Black Omega to thank for even considering PLAYING Champions! His story hour (unfortunatley, lost somewhere in Cyberspace) influenced me into buying the Big Black and Green Hero System 5th edition textbook that we affectionately call FrED.  *




Thanks!  Though my storyhour isn't lost in the ether, I just had to fix the link.  I just added an update tonight.  What a Rokugan storyhour could have to do with FrED is beyond me, though.


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 13, 2003)

Any Champions writeup is going to be well-received by me, and this is wonderful stuff. Keep it up, Broc!

Scott Bennie


----------



## Drawmack (May 13, 2003)

We would love to have your update schedule on http://www.suryvial.com


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2003)

Sweet can't wait... and I wouldn't mind walking around Boston... as kung-fu rabbit-king with nothing to lose, and a nun as a sidekick... cause we FIGHT CRIME!

Urk... I will just wait patiently for the next update


----------



## Crimson King (May 13, 2003)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks!  Though my storyhour isn't lost in the ether, I just had to fix the link.  I just added an update tonight.  What a Rokugan storyhour could have to do with FrED is beyond me, though. *




I think what Broccli_Head is referring to is an old Champions thread entitled 'Vendetta' - which goes back about a year ago, I think.


----------



## Carnifex (May 13, 2003)

Ah, Champions. Great


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 16, 2003)

*issue#1, part II*

_Two days ago...._

Brinkman had been un-cooperative. Jae Son had regretted his decision to have Anaka break the office manager's desk in half. He sipped tea and examined the data that Detective Gionetti had sent him. The fragments had been made of titanium-alloyed steel along with some other type of unknown alloy. Not very many villains had access to advanced materials technology. Jae Son furrowed his brow. Why would Mechanon or the Warlord, two master villains who had exotic alloys at their command attack an armored van with computer parts? Problem was there were way to many, scary answers to that question all of which ended with the conclusion “Take over or destroy the World.”

_I wish we knew what company and what kind of parts._

His mobile phone rang and Jae Son frowned as the caller ID indicated the person calling. 

"Jason, this is Leo. Not a good idea what ya did at Brinkmann this morning. The feds are ons ta ya. They've asked us to close the investigation. Watch your back, brotha."

"Thank you, Detective Gionetti. I owe you one." 

"Fahget about it! Just buy me dinner in the North End some time.”

“As long as it’s not your cousin’s place, Leo," Jae son laughed recalling the crazy Gionetti’s.  

He thanked Leo, who was guffawing on the other side and hung up the phone. Not a second later he got another call. 

"Mr. Lee, Please come quickly. They are making a mess of your office." 

It was his secretary. Her family had been serving him for generations. 

"Stay calm, Vivian. I am on my way." 

He made two calls: one to Anaka to meet him at his offices, and a page to Slipstream. 

By the time he arrived, "They" had left, and "they" had thoroughly made a mess of his files and office. 

Sobbing, Miss Vivian Wu explained, "They said that they were from the FBI, Mr. Lee. I don't think they found what they were looking for. They were more upset when they left."

Jae Son handed her a handkerchief.  Shortly, Anaka arrived. He had clearly been in a hurry, since he came sleeveless. 

"Jae Son, I was teaching a class, but I dismissed them early and came right over."

Concern on his face, Jason replied, "Did anyone see you or those?"

Anaka looked at the several dragon tattoos that criss-crossed his arms, chest and back. Jae Son threw him an extra shirt as the martial arts instructor shrugged an _I don't know_. 

His mobile rang yet again. On the caller ID, the words "Unknown" flashed on and off. Jae Son ignored the call, but "Unknown" called again. Sighing, the detective answered.

"Mr. Lee, please cease your investigation of the armored van incident," came a monotone voice.

Lee smiled, "Our inquires are our own business, Mr. Federal Agent."

"Mr. Lee, we know who you are and we know where you work and live. We also know that you have a secretary who is very close to you."

Jae Son tightened his mouth, breathed to regain his composure and replied, "Sir, there is no need to be rude, but if you must threaten and you sink to threatening someone that cannot protect herself, then I will stop." 

He hung up without a return answer, resisting the urge to crush the phone. 

"Vivian, you and your family take the rest of the week off. I will clean the mess."

She nodded began to collect her things when Slipstream arrived. 

"Sorry, bra's. I was having lunch with--"

Jae Son put his index finger to his lips to indicate that Slipstream hold his tongue. 

_ Do I have to act as a big brother to every one? The youth of today are so impetuous._

He updated the speedy hero who just shook his head looking at the wreckage the feds had caused.

"That's wrong man, just plain wrong. I'm gonna take care of this right now."

Before Jae Son or Anaka could protest, Slipstream was off in a flash headed towards FBI headquarters.

**

Slipstream streaked across the gallery at City Hall Plaza to the crescent-shaped building, One Center Plaza, that housed the FBI Field Office in Boston. 

"Tell the Man that we're tired of him trying to push the little guy around," Slipstream told to a befuddled security guard. 

The guard stammered an incoherent response and looked questioningly at the superhero.

With a hint of frustration in his voice, Slipstream said, "Call the FBI guys. They are harassing my friend. I wanna to talk to them."

“And you are…?” 

“I am Slipstream!”

The guard nodded with a scared-of-possible-psycho look and dialed his desk phone. Then he turned away from Slipstream and spoke quietly into it. He smiled at the superhero and made small talk. Slipstream didn't catch on until he heard the high-pitched wine of what sounded to him like a small jet engine. A shadow passed over him and he heard a metallic _"THUNK!"_ coming from outside.

"SUPERHERO SLIPSTREAM. PLEASE EXIT THE BUILDING," came a booming voice. 

"Aww, man. That wasn't cool," he said to the guard who was already backing slowly away from his desk and trying to get away. 

Slipstream zipped outside to confront a 10-foot tall, metallic gray battlesuit armed to the teeth. A crowd had gathered. 

"PLEASE LEAVE THE PREMISES AND DO NOT CAUSE ANY TROUBLE," said the armored "monstrosity".

"Wassup, Big-scary-armor Dude. I know that I'm the superhero, so like, does that make you the super-villain?"

"I AM NO VILLIAN, SLIPSTREAM. I AM STALWART. I WISH YOU NO HARM, BUT DO NOT CAUSE ANY TROUBLE OR I WILL BE FORCED TO ACT."

"OK, Darth Vader."

There was no reaction from Stalwart, but Slipstream thought he heard a few of the by-standers snickering.

"You tell your boss to leave Jason alone!"

"YOU ARE NOT IN A POSTION TO MAKE DEMANDS, SLIPSTREAM. LEAVE."

Stalwart trained his guns on Slipstream, painting him with laser-sightings. The speedster, looking at the multitude of innocents standing around and some starting to duck for cover, decided to not risk a fight. 

"Alright, Darth. You've won this time,” he said, shaking his fist for appearances and trying to play off his frustration.  

Slipstream bolted away in a blur, feeling Stalwart's metallic eyes watching him as he left the plaza.


_Yesterday..._

"That's right little dudes and dudettes, buy Quicksilver surfing gear for all your surfing needs!" announced Slipstream to a crowd of Bostonians in front of Faneuil Hall. 

Slipstream smiled for the vid-cams and still-shot cameras holding a surfboard. He was wrapping up a public appearance that he had almost been late to. His grandmother had had a bad morning forcing him to take a little extra time. Fortunately, speed was his forte, so he arrived on schedule to the nanosecond, to the relief of his publicist and Quicksilver representatives. They were passing out t-shirts and koozies to the crowd when he received a page. 

"Aww, grandma," he said to himself and with a touch of concern, as he reached down to look at the page.

"What was that?" asked one of his fans, thinking she was being addressed, as she approached him for an autograph. 

It wasn't his grandmother, however. Jae Son Lee's number appeared on the screen followed by the letters "F.B.I...."

He saw some of the crowd pointing to the sky towards the south.  

"Dang!" muttered Slipstream as he looked up. 

Stalwart was bearing down on him and his fans.

**

_Meanwhile in Chinatown..._

...Jae Son Lee's usual routine had been interrupted. Across from him sat a federal agent who had introduced himself as Agent Smith. He had not removed his sunglasses. 

"Mr. Lee, we would like you to hand over all the information that you have gathered on the Brinkmann van incident and we would then like you to come with us to our offices."

Jae Son looked around at the worried faces of the employees and patrons of the Emperor's Garden. Mr. Ho, the owner was still protesting to other federal agents--these had body armor and blaster rifles. Somewhere in the restaurant, Jae Son knew that Anaka was sitting, watching as they had planned. He thanked his ancestors for his uncanny intuition. Somehow, he knew that the feds, not finding what they were looking for in his offices would come looking for him. The case was still a mystery to him as well, and something important eluded him. 

"Mr. Lee?"

Jae Son responded turning his palms upwards and raising an eyebrow. 

"Will you be co-operative or not?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2003)

Sweeetness, Agent Smith in the house...  and Stalwart sounds pretty nasty, I wonder what is going on... hmmmm


----------



## Malachai_rose (May 16, 2003)

The boards are back up !!! Yay 
and Broc posted again, turnin out to be a pretty good day


----------



## frog (May 17, 2003)

Mmmm...Return of the Destroyer.  Sounds a lot like my favorite module "Day of the Destroyer" 

Hey Broc...how do you like Hero 5th? Is it worth my splurging the $40 on?


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 18, 2003)

frog said:
			
		

> *Hey Broc...how do you like Hero 5th? Is it worth my splurging the $40 on? *




If you like crunchy goodness, HERO is THE book! It's like a textbook and I have learned you can create any effect with the rules set. 

I realized what an amazing game system it is when I saw_ X2_.  I was able to think very quickly how to create all the X-Mens' superpowers. When I saw _Matrix Reloaded_ I saw that I could reproduce the martial art's effects with HERO. 

It clarifies a lot of the ambiguity from 4th Ed, and has sooooo much support it's unbelivable. 

$40 is 4 or 5 movies at regular price...that's 10 hrs of enjoyment.  In two to three game sessions you make up the price IMHO.

 

Thanks for the vibe!

B.H.


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 19, 2003)

*issue#1, part III*

"GOOD CITIZENS. TODAY SLIPSTREAM AND STALWART WILL BRING TO YOU A DEMONSTRATION OF SUPERPOWERS HERE IN THE HEART OF BOSTON."

Slipstream looked for Bob, his publicist. The man was jumping off the stage. Clearly, this was not a planned event. He heard a "pop" and sped from the Quicksilver platform. Something exploded leaving behind strands of sticky resin on the stage.  

"Missed me, Darth!" Slipstream called out and let loose with a blast of stored kinetic energy from his hands. Sparks flew across the surface of Stalwart's battle suit. The people "oohed" and "aahhed". However, the FBI's hostage and rescue hero seemed unaffected. A circle on Stalwart's chest began to strobe and then it emitted a flash of blinding light. Slipstream saw white spots and that was about all. 

He heard his fans yelling and screaming, "I'm blind" or "I can't see" around him. 

"Darth, you hurt da peoples!" cried Slipstream as he bobbed and weaved blindly towards where he thought the stage was located really trying to avoid the wailing innocents.

Another grenade exploded nearby and he heard the sound of those entangling strands he had seen earlier.  Some of the innocent by-standers cried out, caught in the “webs”. 

"SURRENDER NOW, SLIPSTREAM. I HAVE YOU IN MY SIGHTS!"

"You may have me in your sights, Darth, but now I am the master, cuz I can hear you!"

Slipstream snapped his fingers and pushed the sound towards the where he thought he heard Stalwart's voice and engines. A sonic boom rocked across Quincy Market shattering some windows. Slipstream winced, but was rewarded with a yell of pain and the sound of explosions as the sound-wave also destroyed Stalwart's radio and parabolic hearing devices, and most importantly penetrated his battle suit. Smoke issued from its back. 

"Righteous, Dude. You beat him! He's smokin' and he's leavin'!" Slipstream heard someone in the crowd say. 

Slipstream heard another grenade being fired, but there was no burst when it hit. It must have been a dud. As the spots started to lessen, Slipstream felt a tug at his side.

"Mr. Slipstream, the big gray robot left you a note."

Slipstream looked down to see a little girl handing him a flyer. She was also covered with sticky strands from the tangle grenade. 

"Thanks, little dudette."

The note read: _SORRY. I WAS ACTING UNDER ORDERS_

"I guess ol' Stalwart's not so unrighteous after all."

He patted the girl on the head making her frown with embarrassment then he remembered the page from Jason. He'd track down Bob later. 

"Step back, little dudette," cautioned the speedster, and as the child moved away, Slipstream took off in a flash.

**

“Please, Mr. Smith, do me the courtesy of not arresting me inside my restaurant and in front of my people.”

“I am not arresting you, Mr. Lee. We only want to talk to you. If you are co-operative that will be the end of our association. Will you come quietly or create a scene?”

“It appears that I have no choice.” 

Jae Son rose and walked in front of Agent Smith, who smiled smugly and nodded to two armored FBI agents who watched the inside of the restaurant. 

Mr. Ho bowed as Jae Son passed, “I am very sorry Mr. Lee.  I am sure everything will be alright.”

“Yes Da-ting. All will be well. You know,” said Jae Son Lee with a broad smile, “this reminds me of a Chinese fire drill.”

While Agent Smith and the other two federal agents were trying to get the humor, the busboy and a server understood the cue from Jae Son. Plates flew and Agent Smith was soon covered in hot-and-sour soup, pan-fried noodles and Szechaun chicken. One of the other guards was sprawled on the floor having slipped in dirty water courtesy of the busboy,  and the third was yelling for Jae Son to stop as the detective ran for the kitchen. 

“Stop him! He’s going out the back!”  added Agent Smith wiping noodles from his suit.

Jae Son ran into the meat locker and let the Warwolf come. Anaka slipped into the kitchen before the federal agents. As the Warwolf left through the back door, kitchen workers were clamoring and shouting and generally delaying the FBI. One armored agent got through only to find Anaka waiting there. The martial artist knocked him into shelves filled with pot and pans with a wave of his Ch’i power.  Agent Smith arrived soon after and leveled a 9mm pistol at Anaka. 

“Your agents are prone to slipping today,” said Anaka crossing his arms, but sizing up the FBI agent just in case he had to let loose another mystical martial arts attack. 

The dragon tattoos writhed on his arms, having a disconcerting effect on Agent Smith. 

He gulped and spoke slowly while still pointing his Glock, “OK. Keep your hands where I can see them and come with me outside. I don’t want any more trouble.”

Anaka, seeing that Jae Son had left the building raised his hands and went quietly, the agents falling in behind him. 

The Warwolf had leaped onto the roof of the building, startling a blaster rifle-wielding agent.  The agent panicked and fired missing Warwolf entirely. The blast echoed to the streets and into the restaurant.  The beast growled but decided not to engage and began bounding from rooftop to rooftop further into Chinatown. 

Down in the front of the Emperor’s Garden, Agent Smith was yelling into the radio. 

“I said no shooting! This had gotten out of hand….”

Just then Slipstream zipped onto the scene. Agents were pointing at the “werewolf” jumping across the roof and Anaka was standing patiently waiting for the confused feds to decide what to do next. 

“What’s goin’ on, officer dudes?”

“You lost him? How? Where’d he go?”  they over heard Agent Smith through a hidden microphone somewhere on his person. 

He had failed to hide his surprise in seeing Slipstream, but he ignored  him for the moment while he issued terse orders. Anaka and Slipstream overheard a lot of back and forth radio chatter. Finally, he turned to Anaka and Slipstream letting out a sigh before speaking. 

“Nothing….nothing. This is all just a misunderstanding,” he answered.  “Alright, boys we’ll have to come back some other time.”

He opened the door to the blue sedan with tinted windows and government plates and turned to speak to Anaka.

“Tell your detective friend that we’ll be watching him and we still want to talk to him.”

“Did you see that look, Anakin? It’s a big Conspiracy, right?  What happened here?” asked Slipstream as the FBI departed. 

The martial arts instructor filled him in after correcting him about his name.  

“That’s messed up. Why is the Man messin’ with us?” When Anaka offered no reply, Slipstream cursed in frustration and added, “That’s it. I’ll meet up with ya later. I need ta catch some tasty waves and relax or my head’s gonna explode!”

Anaka gave him a puzzled look and watched as Slipstream bolted away. Then he began to walk to Dr. James Lu’s, his and Jae Son’s pre-determined rendezvous point. 

Slipstream made it to San Diego in less than a half-hour and hit the surf in less time than that.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Sweet story Broc!


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 22, 2003)

*issue#1, part IV*

Since the boards have been down, it's time to get them reved up again with a post
________________________________________________

Father Thomas O’Reily “tsked” as he watched the six o’clock news. He winced as he saw footage of Stalwart and Slipsteam duking it out in front of Fanueil Hall. He became angry when glass rained down upon the Market and some of the good people of Boston. 

“Irresponsible fools! I need ta give these two a piece of my mind,” he spoke out loud. It was a habit that drove some of his parishioners crazy sometime. “Hmmm…who would know about this kinda thing?” 

Father O’Reily rubbed his goatee and then snapped his fingers as the memory came to him. He walked briskly down to Harvard Square and took the train downtown and then over to Chinatown. 

**
“Brian Paarka, where have ya been?” called Grandma Shannon as Brian stepped in from outside. “A’ve been worried sick, young man,” she continued as he made his way to the kitchen. 

Surfing and hyper-speed travel made him very hungry and he could smell Grandma Shannon’s famous Chicken-and-dumplings.  He was a little late, but it had been well worth watching the sun set on the beach. Soon he was relaxed and full as he and his grandmother ate dinner together. It had been their routine since he had moved from California.  Brian couldn’t help but love Grandma’s stories of Boston: ghouls in the tunnels beneath the T, the great molasses flood, and werewolves in Chinatown. Brian had to suppress a chuckle for that one. After Grandma Shannon went to bed, Brian checked his messages and saw that it was time to don on his Slipstream persona and meet his new friends at Dr. Lu’s Herbs and Flowers. 

When he arrived, a clergyman began blasting him before Jae Son, Anaka or Dr. Lu could warn the superhero. 

“How dare ya come into me city and wreck havoc!”

Slipstream raised his hand to speak, but the priest interrupted.

“I don’ wanna hear it. If ye’re gonna cause destruction and mayhem, you might as well leave me town.”

After the first two sentences, Slipstream tuned him out and looked to Jae Son and the rest. They just shrugged their shoulders and waited for the tirade to end.  Jae Son looked at his watch and after two minutes, about the time Father O. started all over again, the detective interrupted. 

“Slipstream meet Father Thomas O’Reilly.” 

As the two glared at each other Jae Son continued, “Father, I appreciate your concern for our fair city, but there are graver matters at stake. The FBI is trying to cover up something important and we have to get to the bottom of it. I fear that if we do not, worse things may happen to Boston than broken glass and superhero posturing.”

A map of the Boston area was laid on the table and after a brief discussion, a decision was made to investigate several advanced technology plants in the Burlington area, north of Boston. Clearly the armored vehicle had been heading in that direction. Three corporations stood out: Cyberdyne Systems, Sony Incorporated, and Unitron Inc. In the morning, they would start with Unitron, the southernmost facility,  and work their way to the others if no leads presented themselves. 

“If there are no other questions?” probed the detective. He paused, “Very good, then. Good night, gentlemen. We will see you tomorrow morning,”  

Jae Son, Anaka, and Dr. Lu saw Slipstream and Father O’Reilly out the door.  

**

The next morning, a man in dark gray robes wearing a dark gray mask joined Slipstream, Jae Son Lee and Anaka.  The man answered the questioning looks. 

“I am Grey Mage, Protector of Boston. Father O’Reilly told me there was a need and now I am here to see that you do not cause wanton destruction to my fair city, “ he pointed at Slipstream. 

“Dude, you got the wrong guy. You need to go an’ talk to that Stalwart. He’s the bad guy an’ he started it anyway.”

Jae Son, arms crossed, tapped his foot impatiently, as the costumed “heroes” squared off. 

“Gentlemen—and I say that with reservation--we are wasting time. Who knows what clues we will loose as time ticks away.  Anaka, let us go.”

The martial artist nodded and both climbed into their rented black Lincoln Town Car. Gray Mage took to the skies and disappeared from view, while Slipstream ran in spurts alongside the vehicle.  In a reasonable time they were soon at the gate to Unitron, Inc. 

With a bit of courteous talk by Jae Son  and the presence of Slipstream, the guard opened the gate to allow the visitors inside for a tour of the high-tech facility. 

Just as Slipstream was about to shake the guard’s hand, they heard an explosion. Smoke exited from the back of a warehouse. Slipstream pointed and without waiting for the others, he sped over to investigate. Grey Mage soon followed in the air, turning visible to give him the protection of his arcane force field. 

“Follow them Anaka, to make sure that they do not get into trouble.”

“And you?”

Jae Son smiled, “I would only get in the way and be a liability. I will wait here.”

However, as soon as Anaka left the car, called upon his _ch’i_,  and sped towards the warehouse faster than a normal human, Jae Son took a deep breath, allowing the Warwolf to take control. Warwolf  rolled from the car and leaped into the air, bounding to join his companions. He smelled plamsa, and growled. The guard stood dumbfounded, not answering the voice on the other end of the phone, having dropped the receiver.

Slipstream entered the smoking hole that had been blasted into the side of the building. Inside he saw five robots of varying body types carrying crates: two large, bulky metallic green ones, two thin metallic blue ones, and one medium-sized metallic red one. He sped past and punched the red robot, continuing past it and  ending up behind a stack of crates. Un-phased, and not even moved from its position, the red robot shimmered and disappeared still carrying the crate it had held. The other four dropped what they were holding and moved towards the speedster. The blue robots floated into the air and blasted the lone hero with plasma waves. The pulses of energy tore through Slipstream’s defenses and his world went dark.

The rest of the superheroes arrived to see the four remaining robots closing to engage them. Mayhem ensued with energy blasts being exchanged on both sides. Gray Mage shot the ‘bots with magic lighting that issued from his outstretched fingers. Anakin, aka Dragonfist, with a mighty cry, redirected his inner power to fire his own blasts. Warwolf engaged the enemy as he knew best: fist and claw.  The robots, their metallic voices echoing through the warehouse, communicated and modulated their energy blasts to the best effect, exploiting the heroes’ weaknesses. Gray Mage and Dragonfist reeled as the attacks penetrated their defenses, but remained standing. In the melee, the Warwolf was slammed into the corner of the building by a combination of energy attacks. Bouncing up, he goaded a green wardroid into charging him, sidestepping at the last second and helping the robot smash its metal head into a harder steel girder. The Warwolf howled in victory. The triumph was short-lived as a blue robot hit him with a powerful pulse of energy that seemed to ignore his natural resistance to damage and burn him terribly. Warwolf dove through the hole that the downed green wardroid had made and leaped onto the roof of the warehouse to buy some time to heal. 

The robots concentrated on the remaining two foes.  A combination of arcane energies from both east and west destroyed a second green wardroid, and somehow Dragonfist and Grey Mage withstood another round of blasts from the very quick blue robots.  Both wondered what had happened to Slipstream. 

Behind the crates, Slipstream had managed to climb to all fours and was attempting to shake the cobwebs from his head. 

“Aww man! That hurt… bad robots…bad. Note to Dude: wait for the rest of your friends before fightin’ bad guys.”

He used the nearest stack of crates to prop himself up and recover from the blasts even more. Peeking from behind the pile, he saw his new friends in trouble. Slipstream sped back into the fray using his Quicksilver hand attack to rip into the two remaining robots as he ran past.  Warwolf, seeing the return of the Slipstream jumped from the roof onto one of the blue robots, ramming it into the ground.  Sparks flew and the blue robot did not rise. Warwolf, popped up in time to see the concentrated fire from his other three companions tear apart the last wardroid. 

Battered and bruised, but not dead, the superheroes smiled at each other.  Soon Unitron employees arrived to congratulate them. A short time later the police arrived with the FBI,  and then finally, came the reporters.  Slipstream strode forward to greet a new set of fans. Dragonfist and Grey Mage followed. Warwolf darted into the woods. 

**

Jae Son Lee worked his way past the throngs of reporters and Unitron employees. Slipstream was describing the battle. Agent Smith of the FBI was claiming to have cooperated from the beginning with the heroes. Stalwart was posing for photographs with Dragon Fist and Grey Mage. 

“Jason-dude, you missed the fight!” 

The detective acknowledged Slipstream.

“That’s Jason. He’s like really smart and he led us here….”

The accolades to Jae Son Lee were drowned out with more questions about the battle. This suited Jae Son Lee fine as he slipped past the police lines, donned on gloves,  and began searching through the pile of robot parts.

“Interesting…,” he muttered, and with forceps he removed some out of place material that had caught his well-trained eye putting it quickly in a plastic baggie.

[The End of Issue #1]


----------



## Tokiwong (May 22, 2003)

Keep the story pumping!  I love it.


----------



## Insight (May 22, 2003)

*Good Hero Story*

I like seeing another superhero genre story on these boards.  At least I'm not the only one!

Good job.  Hope to see more of it.


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 26, 2003)

*issue #2, part I*

*Legion Extreme Issue #2 :Return of the Destroyer, part II*

_In this issue…Somnus, Captain Valor, and  Darkfire!_

**

_ She ran and They chased. She tore through a dark primeval forest knocking over saplings and underbrush, making a clear trail, but at the moment stealth was a liability. Speed was paramount.  Confusion. She only knew that she was the quarry.  She changed directions crashing into a briar patch. While a normal person would have been cut to ribbons by the thorns and branches, curiously, even though unclothed, she had remained unscathed.  Satisfying yells of pain and surprise came from behind, but then an explosion sounded nearby as her hunters, these in the air, closed. Somewhere ahead she saw an almost imperceptible glow. The forest was thinning and a concrete decision formed in her frantic mind. She saw a cliff directly in her path. The near-blue dusk gave way to a purple night as she exited the forest on this alien world. There! The “energy” again. She homed in and sped as fast as she could while shouts and more blaster fire echoed around her. They drew near. Escape! She reached the edge and dove. A wave of dark blue energy engulfed her and then blackness…_

**

“Jae San, we need to get you a costume. Like, you’re one of us. I mean you’re not around for the fights or nothin’, but like your part of the team.”

“No, thank you. I am not one for brightly colored spandex.”

Slipstream wolfed down another few egg rolls. Most of Legion Extreme were sharing a meal--catered by Emperor’s Garden--and attending another meeting at Dr. Lu’s. The apothecary had several rooms behind his storefront, including a large common area that this evening served as a dining hall.  Jae Sun ate slowly. Grey Mage had contacted him and said that he would be unable to come to their next “war council”, claiming that there was some planar shifting taking place near Earth’s universe that he had to investigate. He had wanted the mage around to perhaps add some arcane power to Dr. Lu’s attempts to divine where the pine needles he had found on the robots were from. It was strange how things were getting quite exciting around Boston in the last few days. 

“Such is the way of the ever-changing frequencies of time. Too many worries.”

“Huh?”

“Ahhh, Jae Sun Lee. You ahh soo right,” added Dr. James Lu. 

Slipstream was still confused. 

“It is like I have always said,” spoke the detective. 

Jae Sun, Dr. Lu, and Anaka Ai Lee all nodded profoundly.  Slipstream laughed nervously.

“Right….Like, ‘What  is best in life?’” he started in his best imitation of Schwarzenegger’s Conan.

The ringing of bells, as someone entered Dr. Lu’s front door, interrupted his soliloquy.

“More food?” asked Dr. Lu.

Jae Sun shook his head motioning to the score of Styrofoam containers that littered the floor. 

“I hope not. Anaka, go with the good doctor and see who comes calling.”

As Dr. Lu entered his shop a man came towards him with an extended hand.

“Dr. James Lu, I am Valor McCoy and I’m pursuing some of my own investigations regarding the transmission of diseases from Asia. I heard that you were a doctor and had an involvement with helping new immigrants to settle here in the Boston area.”

Anaka and Dr. Lu instantly recognized the locally famous Professor Valor McCoy. He was an applied physicist by trade, but it was known that he changed interests like the phases of the moon. He was brilliant but had a short attention span.  It was also suspected that he was a mutant. Dr. Lu did not take his hand right away and crossed his arms. 

“You heard wrong. We aah closed.”

“Yes, Dr. Lu. I can see that you are closed for business, but I could not help but notice the catering vehicle that just pulled up…What’s that wonderful smell?”

In Mandarin, Anaka pleaded with Dr. Lu, “C’mon Uncle. He’s really a nice guy and he’s famous.”

Then in English, Anaka offered, “Do you want to join us for dinner?”

Dr. Lu glared, “No he does not. Chinese medicine is none of your business. Leave befoh I call da cops!”

“Uncle, be nice. Dr. McCoy come in and join us.”

“No that’s fine. I will return in the morning. Maybe I’ll bring some of my reporter friends to do a piece.”

His voice trailed off again as he noticed something outside.  Anaka gently held back Dr. Lu before the old man hurt himself attempting to thrash Valor McCoy. 

“Hey, someone else is coming.”

Anaka went into the street with Valor McCoy while Dr. Lu went inside to get Jae Sun and Slipstream. More caterers with more food came spilling into the shop, dropping off piles in front of the always-famished Slipstream. 

“Awww man, seconds. You shouldn’t have Jae Son,” Slipstream winked, and the detective ran his fingers through his hair quickly doing some math in his head to make sure his extensive coffers could  cover Slipstream’s hearty appetite. 

The party soon made its way outside as the van drove away and the companions shared egg rolls and other appetizers on the sidewalk. Valor was talking with a Filipino gentleman who had wandered this way, lost in Chinatown. He had see the van and followed since he had been initially looking for a place to eat. 

“Guys, this is Armando Montoya. He teaches at Bunker Hill Community College. You’re not following me again, are you Mando?”

The instructor gave a non-committal smile. 

Jae Sun asked, “And you are?”

“Why, I am Valor McCoy. I teach at MIT.”

“Yeah Jae Son, he’s like that famous scientist dude who has that morning show. Wassup Star Trek?” 

Slipstream made the move to “high-five” Valor, who did so a bit awkwardly not sure of the proper way of doing so. 

“I could be at MIT as well, but I chose not to. Not enough free time,” spoke Armando for the first time.

“Sounds like an inferiority complex to me Montoya,” smirked Valor. “Maybe you should come in and get it checked out.”

This caused a brief pause among all the gathered folk having an impromptu tailgate party in front of the apothecary’s shop. However, talking soon resumed. Only Anaka Ai Lee noticed Dr. Lu’s sudden lurch as he almost passed out. 

“Uncle, are you alright?” asked Anaka as he held up the older man. 

“Disturbance…in space-time. Dimensional breach…”

Anaka looked confused, but instinctively did a 360-degree pan of his surroundings. To the northwest, he saw what looked like St. Elmo’s Fire appear over the new Bunker Hill Bridge.

“That’s not good.”

Almost a dozen other flashes soon followed the ball lightning. Slipstream saw the effect also and pointed it out to the others.  He looked at the pale Dr. Lu as he continued to mutter. Then he yelled, “It’s Legion Extreme time!” and sped towards the bridge.

**

When Slipstream arrived he was incredibly surprised to see a beautiful naked woman with long black hair and olive skin running between the concrete barriers separating east and westbound traffic. Fortunately, the bridge had yet to open and it was deserted save for startled security guards and a few scattered construction vehicles. Strange floating warriors clad like samurai shot at her with alien-looking blaster rifles. They did not slow when Slipstream snapped his fingers sending a blinding flash of light at several of them. As Slipstream stood and gawked, the alien soldiers winked in and out of existence appearing between ten and twenty meters closer each time they re-appeared. A blast hit the woman knocking her to the ground. Slipstream hesitated no longer. He sped towards her and grabbed her.  Reeling from the blast, she did not resist. Another shot from the pursuers tore her from his grasp, but before they could fire again, the speedster picked up her near unconscious form and took off back towards downtown Boston. He nearly dropped her as he glanced over his shoulder to get a better look at the hunters.  He shuddered. Although humanoid, they weren’t human.  Mirrored face-plates under their jingasas and scaly arms glistened in the fluorescent lighting of the bridge.  He quickly left them behind. 

**

Although not nearly as fast as Slipstream, the other superheroes rushed at their best speed to the scene. Armando ran into Dr. Lu’s.  Inside, he headed into a back room. He whipped out his cloak, donned on a mask, and activated the power of the scintillating gem embedded in his chest. He flew out a nearby window towards the bridge, trailing a prism of colors behind. Valor McCoy pressed an imperceptible depression in his wrist and metallic black armor began spreading across his body. 

“Captain Valor to the rescue!” he cried and leaped into the air. 

Anaka helped the weakened doctor into the rental vehicle and started to drive.

Speeding away towards the bridge, he sighed, “We won’t get there in time, Uncle. Man, I always miss all the fun!”

Dr. Lu only laughed, “Better for me, I think, young Anaka Ai Lee. Drive slowly.”

The caterers from the Emperor’s Garden just stood and stared. So distracted, they were unable to see Jae Sun Lee slip into an alley and transform into The Warwolf. Soon he was bounding across the rooftops towards the Bunker Hill Bridge. 

Valor spotted the wolf-beast and rainbow-trailing flier as they passed him. 

_Are you friends with Slipstream?_ he sent telepathically out to the Warwolf. 

_Wait, I know. You’re the Warwolf they showed on the news! I’m glad I found the right group!_

Warwolf only looked up, not liking the mind in his head, and snarled.  Over a nearby roof, he saw a prism-trailing flying man dart across. 

_That’s Somnus. He’s another superhero and kind of a rival. You guys going public has sorta brought us all out. _

Warwolf chose not to answer and continued leaping. He arrived slightly ahead and landed on the bridge. Somnus and Captain Valor flew among the support cables looking for signs of anyone. Warwolf sniffed and tasted the ozone remnant of blaster fire in the air. Then another scent caught his attention. He inhaled again to make sure, then growled.

“D-soliders!”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

Cool Stuff!


----------



## Malachai_rose (May 28, 2003)

Reading over the story I thought it was pretty funny how players sometimes play the same types of characters no matter what game is being played  

I'm refering to Broc's "Heroes of the Vilhon Reach" story hour (which I play in as well). Lol, just to see if maybe I'm imagining things I was wondering if anyone can guess which characters from the "Vilhon Reach" story hour are playing which characters in the Champions story hour. Ie... Benito = ? Aris = ? Ellysedell = ? 

Well I like the write up, looking forward to the next installment Broc


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 29, 2003)

*issue#2, part II*

Slipstream literally ran into Anaka and Dr. Lu as they were driving towards the bridge. Fortunately, his superhuman reflexes allowed him to veer away as Anaka slammed on the brakes. Slipstream looped around the block coming to a halt in front of the vehicle.  Anaka got out and with some extra gi’s from the trunk of the rental, he quickly clothed the naked woman. He tried to speak to her, but only got a blank stare and some soundless mouthing as she let herself be dressed without struggle. 

“She’s very dazed, Anaka. We need to get her back to the shop,” announced Dr. Lu looking over his shoulder.  

“Where’s Jae Son?” 

They both shrugged their shoulders.  Slipstream would rather not have made another tactical decision without consulting the detective, but weighing his options he felt he had no choice but to protect his new city. 

“Dudes, I need to get back and finish off the flying lizards with guns before they blow stuff up. I’ll catch up with you later.” 

Anaka jumped back into the car and with a screech of the tires, spun it around to head back to Chinatown.  

The name Megan came to her. Maybe that was her name or the name of someone she knew. She could not understand the chatter of these humans that had found her and put into her such flabby clothes. Their speech reminded her of the sound of the caged monkeys that the Viceroys of the Empress had displayed in court. There was feeling of shock and betrayal with that memory. Another name came to her from the depths of her amnesic mind: _Darkfire_.  Yes! She was Darkfire. She looked at the humans in the front seat of this enclosed wagon, and felt trapped. 

“Who are you? Where are you taking me?”

The old, wrinkled one, looked at her strangely and spoke some more monkey-talk. She had to get out. She pushed on the door of the carriage. It gave under her superhuman strength and tore from its hinges. Darkfire dove from the vehicle and slammed into a mailbox sending letters and papers flying into the air. Anaka pressed hard on the brakes and came to an abrupt halt. He looked in the rear-view mirror  to see the door bouncing on the street. A car smashed into the debris and another car crashed into it.  Dr. Lu screamed colorful metaphors in Chinese.  Anaka got out of the car and started moving towards the rain of paper. 

She stood up unscathed leaving some of the North End restaurant-goers dumfounded and speechless. The neon lights, the tall buildings, and the carriages without horses were too much for Darkfire. She pushed a couple of the humans roughly aside and ran into the nearest alley.  Anaka arrived in time to see her dart into the darkness and hesitated. Already, some of the by-standers were yelling at him to “Leave the girl alone.” Some of the more macho of the men, egged on by their companions started to move forward as if to restrain him.  

Anaka stared at them and tore off his shirt exposing the dragon tattoos. He glowed noticeably. 

“OK, which one of you wants to be a hero?”

**

Fortunately, Dr. Lu had more presence of mind than to go after the alien girl alone. He dialed Slipstream.   

In no time flat, Captain Valor, Slipstream, Sonmus, and the Warwolf landed between the gang of impromptu heroes and Dragonfist. 

“Whoa dudes! Let’s chill out. Legion Extreme’s got this under control.”

Captain Valor attempting to upstage the speedster, stepped in front of him, “That’s correct fellow Bostonians. Captain Valor and Legion Extreme have this situation well in hand.”

The would-be heroes backed off. 

The Warwolf showed teeth, not liking the “Captain” at all. However, there was no time for a quick rebuke. Slipstream had informed him of the woman and described the flying aliens, confirming his suspicions. For some reason, the D-soliders wanted to capture her and he really wanted to deprive them _and_ Her, of the quarry. 

He turned to Dragonfist speaking in his low guttural voice, “Where did she go?” 

Dragonfist pointed and Warwolf sniffed the ground. 

“Whatcha got, Scooby?” asked Slipstream.

Warwolf gave him a baleful glare, “Don’t ever call Warwolf that, again?”

“’Kay, Marmaduke. Let’s quit stallin’ and get her before they do.”

Dragonfist took a step back. Slipstream continued to smile cheekily. 

Warwolf muttered under his breath, “Amateurs…” and bounded into the alley. 

Dragonfist followed and when directed by the lupine tracker took a side alley. Valor and Somnus took to the skies looking from above for signs of the girl below.

“She is close,” came the low growl of the Warwolf to a nearby Slipstream. The Warwolf’s nose twitched, “And so are they.” 

In the intersection of four alleys, the heroes saw a D-soldier appear and blast the strange woman with its rifle. The force of the energy blast knocked her through the wall of a nearby building. 

“Legion Extreme, attack!” cried Slipstream as he ran up to, and leaped at the nearest D-solider, hitting him with his Quicksilver punch. 

The floating, blaster-wielding lizardman flew back.  

“Warwolf's  pleasure,” grinned the Warwolf as he tore off the bottom of a fire escape and threw it at another.

Screaming "HAKUDEN!", Dragonfist sent a wave of _ch'i-engergy_  from the other side of the intersection, flanking the group of D-soldiers, and driving the one he hit higher into the air.  It "popped" from where he had knocked it back, to within ten feet, and fired at him sending him into a pile of garbage, but acrobatically, the martial artist grabbed and did a handstand using a piece of tossed away rebar, finally flipping back to his feet to balance on the thin piece of iron.  He did a quick martial pose/punch to re-orient himself and motioned for the D-solider to "C'mon!".

One D-soldier homed in on the Warwolf and shot at him, scorching his fur. Before he could fire again, Captain Valor picked up a dumpster with his suit-enhanced telekinesis, and tossed it into the D-soldier sending another adversary far away into the air. 

Darkfire, had not been idle. She quickly recovered from being knocked through a brick wall and looked up. Through the building’s skylight, she spied the shadow of another of her hunters.  Wanting to exact revenge as she heard blaster fire and yells from outside, she jumped towards it and suddenly she was crashing through the skylight and punching the D-soldier. She could fly!

Above the fray, Captain Valor examined the battle. These alien warriors were no match for the Legion Extreme guys. Strangely, when they were stunned and defeated, they vanished.  Dragonfist and Slipstream had taken a couple of soldiers out each. He watched as Warwolf kicked up a manhole cover and tossed it like a Frisbee into another. He was pleasantly surprised when the alien woman flew through a skylight to sucker-punched yet another.  His suit allowed him to see in more spectra than just the visible and he scanned the night sky for other foes.  And where the heck was Somnus!

“Guys…uh guys…” he tried to warn his fellow superheroes, but his voice was lost amidst the chaos of combat. 

Some sort of hovertank, bristling with guns, materialized above the buildings and tilted so that its main gun pointed towards the otherworldly woman they were trying to rescue. A powerful energy blast emanated from the barrel, driving the woman back into the building. Then the tank floated down towards the rest of the group. Valor fired a telekinetic blast that skipped off the tank’s force field.  The resilient alien woman flew from the building she had just been knocked into, and shot a volley of black flame. It too seemed to have no effect on the tank. Warwolf leaped onto the tank searching for an opening. The vehicle appeared impenetrable.  As Darkfire tried to fly towards the tank, the secondary gun on the tank’s main turret fired and drove her back. Valor tried another tactic and closed his eyes, searching for the alien minds in the tank. 

Slipstream looked up at the hovertank seeing Warwolf impotently punching at the hull.  He howled looking for a hatch to peel back. 

“This is gonna be crazy,” said the speedster as he to jumped onto the tank. 

Warwolf’s eyes went wide as he saw Slipstream begin to vibrate extremely quickly and sink into the vehicle.  Once inside, Slipstream let out an energy blast attempting to destroy the tank controls. Static electricity raced through the tank, but there were no tell-tale signs of success.  Three lizard-like aliens unbuckled the straps from their gunner’s chairs and drew katana-like weapons as they rose. The speedster, in the confined space, ran back and forth punching his new set of foes. He heard the main turret gunner scream and saw him thrash about.  

In his mind, Valor McCoy had convinced the alien that he was drowning. This allowed Darkfire to close on the tank without being shot this time, and bend the main turret, rendering it inoperable. Smoke began to fill the inside. Warwolf jumped away and the tank disappeared. 

“Slipstream!” yelled Dragonfist running towards where the tank had been. 

“Aww man, they’re gone!” cried out Captain Valor, sensing the mind he had influenced leave this plane of existence. 

But then Warwolf heard a yell and looked up. Slipstream was falling from the sky. Darkfire tried to catch him and missed.  He landed on the pavement with a hard SMACK!

[End of Issue #2]


----------



## Malachai_rose (May 29, 2003)

Man I luvvvv me some Champions. I mean seriously its a great system (very flexible) and it makes for some tight story hours (lol, the fact I play in it probably biases me a little though ). 

That was a very cool fight cept for the part where I almost got ported into a nether dimension ruled by some crazy chick.

Lol, I actually did but I looked over at Broc and said "so you up for runnin a extra dimensionl campaign", needless to say he thought about it for like 5 seconds than agreed to give me a Dex check to see if I was able to desolidify and fall through the bottom of the tank before it completely left our reality. As you can see Slipstream made it


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2003)

Nice moves there, good scene, Legion Extreme is in the house!


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Nice moves there, good scene, Legion Extreme is in the house! *




Thanks for the kind words Tokiwong. 

Glad that you are seeing the posts as scenes. I am trying to convey a comic book storyboard kinda feel and one of these days, one of my players (the one who plays Dragonfist) will do the art! He's already done the Legion Extreme Logo and is working on the cover for the _Double-sized Issue #1. _


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 3, 2003)

*issue#3, part I*

*Legion Extreme Issue #3 :Return of the Destroyer, part III*

Jae Sun Lee heard a small explosion.

“Spell no work, Jae Sun, but you in luck. I am expert in botany.”

The detective watched as a soot-covered Dr. Lu ran into a back room and began carrying one dusty tome after another and began setting them on a table. Anaka dutifully helped the old man an soon a pile of reference books were opened and the good doctor was browsing through attempting to categorize Jae Sun’s sample. 

After about twenty minutes, however Dr. Lu was sound asleep, his head resting on a large book. Jae Sun would have to wait until the morning to discover the origins of the mysterious pine needles he had recovered from the wreckage of the wardroids that his companions had destroyed at Unitron, Inc yesterday.  Today had also been exciting with the rescue of Darkfire from extra-dimensional hunters. The super-strong girl was resting now in one of the many rooms above the shop. He would hook her up with Vivian tomorrow and have his administrative assistant take her shopping.  Time passed and Jae Sun kept watch. 

“Aww man, my achin’ head. Dude, that’s worse than being hit in the noggin’ by your surfboard.”

Slipstream exited a side-room, grabbing his head. “Man, I shoulda stayed ghosty, and—“

“And then ended up in the sewers or tunnels, or solid rock, since you are unfamiliar with what lies beneath the streets and alleyways in the North End. So what happened inside the hovertank? Ahem…Warwolf and Dragonfist informed me of the events in rescuing my new ward, this Darkfire woman.”

“Yay! So we rescued Hot Chick? Way cool.”

He stared into space, glassy-eyed, thinking of Darkfire and her unearthly beauty.  Jae Sun crossed his arms, trying to be patient with the recovering Slipstream.  The speedster took the hint. 

“Well, like I was layin’ down the smack on the lizard-dudes and then I guess the captain said ‘Argahwroarka goh!’ and all these symbols appeared on the console. So I’m like ‘Ahh!’ and I turn into Ghost Slipstream and suddenly I am shoved hard from the tank. Next thing I know I’m fallin’ and Hot Chick tries to grab me, then I see the ground and decide to not go underground. Lights out! She's like a Barbie doll anyway. Well, except with black hair instead of blonde. Too perfect to be real.”

“The hovertank returned to its home plane. You are fortunate that you left when you did.”

Slipstream nodded in agreement and then gave Jae Sun a look of concern. 

“Like, did anyone pull away my hood?”

“Do not worry, Warwolf, in his strange way understands the need for secrets. He grabbed you and carried you here to Dr. Lu’s without anyone seeing. I am told you left a nice crater.”

Slipstream smiled. “And the rest?”

“Valor left. He said he had an experiment to run early in the morning. Somnus. They found him passed out on the roof. He says he must have been attacked from behind by one of your adversaries. He returned to wherever his home in the Boston area lies. Darkfire and Dragonfist sleep here, in separate rooms, of course.”

“Of course,” said Slipstream curious about the added comment. “And Sco-, Mar-, I mean the Warwolf?”

“The Warwolf comes and goes as he pleases.”

Slipstream wanted more insight, but the detective offered none.

“Well, I’m a little dizzy, but gotta go.”

Again, before Jae Sun could protest, Slipstream was off in a flash, crashing through the door.  Jae Sun winced, knowing the doctor would be upset in the morning. 

**

“Vermont! Dude, there’s nothing in Vermont!”

“Exactly, except this rare Northern Blue Pine, and the place where the robots come from.”

Jae Sun held his precious sample for the others to see. An incredulous Slipstream continued to protest. 

“I trust Dr. James Lu. He is an expert botanist, herbalist, apothecary, etc.,” defended Jae Sun Lee. 

Slipstream reached over and grabbed the baggie of pine needles. 

“Yeah, but this ain’t for makin’ tea.”

“Actually…,” Dr. Lu started to chime in, but was interrupted. 

“We are going to this state park where these trees are located in abundance. We have no other leads.”

“Well let me talk to Stalwart.  I got his card right here.”

Slipstream reached into one of his hidden pockets. 

“I would rather not involve the government. I believe that we can take on whatever comes our way especially with our added arsenal.”

Jae Sun motioned to Darkfire, who was listening and only understanding every few words. She had understood that there were bad guys and these people who had rescued her were trying to find their fortress and take them out. It sounded good to her so she nodded her head in agreement. Earlier that day, her and Vivian had gone shopping and Darkfire was now dressed in one of the latest fashions, a black and red pant-suit with a cool broad belt. Vivian, a fashion designer had promised her something more form-fitting after taking her measurements, but at least this was better than the sack she had had to wear the other day. 

“So how do we get there?” asked Anaka. 

“Not a problem for me, just give me directions and I’m outta here.”

Slipstream made ready to leave. 

“The rest of us will need to get there more quickly than a motor vehicle could take us. I will ring Logan Airport and arrange a helicopter ride.”

“Then I’ll meet you up there. I think there’s a Pancake House on the way. I’m hungry.”

Slipstream zipped off towards points north. Anaka helped Dr. Lu gather his field gear and he, Jae Sun, and Darkfire piled into a cab and raced to Logan Airport.  He called the numbers that Valor McCoy and Somnus had provided as they rode. Only Somnus met them. 

The woman from another dimension closed her eyes until they reached the airport, not liking the confined carriage. However, once they were airborne, Darkfire came alive, enjoying the view from the air and the wider windows. Dr. Lu, in contrast did not, and complained the whole time to Bomoseen State Park. Slipstream was waiting for them when they arrived taking in the spectacular view of the lake.  In the blink of an eye, he ran over to greet them where they had landed, in the parking lot nearby the ranger station.  

“Took you guys long enough,” he greeted them wiping some syrup from his shiny uniform. 

“This is a very strange place for a robot factory,” added Anaka stepping from the helicopter. 

“I agree. Still, it is very rural,” commented Jae Sun inhaling the fresh, cool fall mountain air. 

Dr. Lu was already mumbling and comparing his sample to the nearest pine tree.  The local ranger ran out to challenge them.  Darkfire went airborne and the ranger stopped and stared. Jae Sun gave the helicopter pilot instructions, some money to give the ranger and headed after the good doctor before he got himself in trouble. Slipstream zipped back and forth from tree to tree running “point”. Somnus flew into the air to look for anything interesting.  Northern Blue Pine grew everywhere and the group wandered following a series of trails. 

“There is evidence of old mining camps in the preserve,” commented Jae Sun looking at a trail map that Anaka had procured. “We should head for one of these and do some investigations.”

They all agreed and left the main trail to find one of these camps.  Shortly, they came to a large mound that had been strangely cleared of trees. On this hill, rested a cabin, again oddly out of place.   Dr. Lu and Jae Sun sent the rest to investigate while they, being less super and more normal, retreated back into the woods where the others could not see. 

As James Lu watched, Jae Sun fell to his knees and let the Warwolf come. Soon the 6’6” tall and wiry Chinese man was replaced with 8’ of  black fur and muscle. Warwolf snarled as the wind carried a familiar scent to his nostrils. 

“Move back, old man, Warwolf smells the enemy.”

**

The Warwolf bounded forward towards the cabin and located a ventilation shaft. As the rest of the superheroes gathered around, the wolfman tore away the grating as if it were paper and slid down into the depths.  They followed.  The Warwolf felt the battle coming and pounced through the air ducts as his uncanny senses led him.  Legion Extreme came to an opening high above what looked like a war room. Six wardroids went about their sinister business.  A red metallic robot supervised the group while it manipulated multicolored buttons on a large console. Two quick blue ‘bots buzzed around from panel to panel carrying out silent orders, and three green and bulky ‘droids floated back and forth carrying crates.  A blank screen dominated the room. 

Slipstream, preferring to strike at a distance, let forth a sonic blast at the leader and then backed away from the opening. The attack only served to get its attention. The robots halted their work and metallic voices echoed through the chamber. The Warwolf, not one for hit-and-run tactics, leaped into the room and attacked the red leader with tooth and claw.  His attack also seemed to have little effect.  The robot responded with a fist smash of its own sending Warwolf flying into a nearby captain’s chair. The dexterous beast sat up in the chair and went in for another round.  However, even as strong as the Warwolf was, he was no match for the concentrated firepower or three wardroids. The blue robots hovered above him and unleashed two furious plasma blasts.  As Warwolf  fought against unconsciousness, he pummeled the metallic breast of the red robot once more finally making some dents. The red finished the job, cracking Warwolf across the side of the head sending the werebeast sprawling to the ground. 

On the other side of the room, Dragonfist had suffered a similar fate. Initially, he had triumphed, jumping in front of and pulverizing a green robot with his rapid Dragonfists. However, its two ‘brothers’ floated over to him and let loose with a series of quick plasma rounds. He deftly twisted and flipped avoiding four of the five shots from the first robot. Unfortunately, this sent him into the five more from the other robot. Slipstream whimpered as he sped past Dragonfist’s smoking form. He hoped his buddy was still alive. 

Darkfire had flown into the battle a second too late to prevent the blues from solely targeting Warwolf. One flew below, and she targeted it with her arcane fireballs. The explosions sent it crashing to the ground and into the floor.  Taking shots from the red and the other blue, Darkfire flew to help Slipstream finish the greens.  In short order, they too were reduced to piles of broken parts. Seeing Darkfire blackened and brusied, and her new clothes nearly shredded, Slipstream took some time to stimulate the molecules in her body to heal some of the damage the robot plasma blasts had caused. Then they returned to the fray. 

Slipstream ran rings around the red robot punching it several times in the span of a heartbeat finally knocking its head off. The rest of the body fell to its knees, electricity surging from the joints. Darkfire sent her aerial opponent reeling with her fire blasts. However, it quickly stabilized itself and flew back towards her, shooting her with its own energy blast. The force sent the superhero crashing through the wall and into the bedrock where she lay still.  The blue ‘bot began to close, but Slipstream was faster. He sped to the hole that Darkfire’s body had created and revived her with some more hyper-speed molecular adjustment. The alien woman shook the cobwebs from her head and saw the robot closing. She flew directly at it and smashed it to pieces. Unfortunately, the force of the blow sent her temporarily into knockout land as well. Slipstream ran to Dragonfist to make sure that he was not dead and dragged him closer to the rest of the group. Somnus finally flew down and shrugged his shoulders. 

“Sorry, I cannot affect the minds of robots, so I decided to sit this one out.”

Darkfire and Warwolf were coming to and Anaka breathed more steadily. They sat or crouched on all fours, grimacing in pain and surveying the damage. Machinery was sparking and hissing here and there and the aftermath of the battle had left the underground room a little smoky.  Even with all the debris strewn about, the screen remained undamaged although a piece of the last robot had solidly stuck into the control panel right beneath.  Suddenly, the screen came to life and a huge masked face appeared. All the heroes, except for Darkfire instantly recognized the regal, yet sinister apparition as its piercing eyes examined each one of them.  

Slipstream began to cry….


----------



## Malachai_rose (Jun 3, 2003)

ya dang right I cried

cried like a 8 year old girl, I mean my favorite surfer makin the enemies list of the baddest mamba jamba to inhabit the champions universe ? The man that nuked Detroit. I am refering of course to Doctor Destroyer <insert dramatic music here>

Lol, it was just a little to much for the sun and surf Slipstream. I mean its cool to play at being a hero and all but when the Destroyers got your number <shiver> then it gets real, lol. 

Great post Broc looking forward to the next one


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 4, 2003)

*issue #3, part II*

_Ten years earlier…7/23/1992

Meteor Man (the third hero to wear the mantle, and bear the ring) watched in horror as Tiger flew past him, a fist-hole burned in his chest by the villain who stood before them. His friend bounced uncontrollably down the mound of rubble and lay still.

“Noooooo!” he cried and redoubled his efforts against Dr. Destroyer. 

The Battle of Detroit had raged for hours. Grond and Mega-Terak, and hordes of Destroid robots as well as Dr. Destroyer’s personal soldiers, had rampaged through downtown all morning and superheroes from all over had met them in combat. Finally, a small team of heroes had discovered his secret base. Bodyguards and robots lay strewn about in pieces before them. At last, this attack led to the final confrontation between the superheroes of the world and Dr. Destroyer. 

Meteor Man was the first to recover from the vicious killing blast that had just killed Tiger. However, before the rest could regroup, Goblin was a burning husk and Vigil lay on the ground, tossed aside like a rag doll, his neck broken in hand-to-hand with the armored villain.  As Meteor Man’s hopes sunk, he too was blasted back by one of the Doctor of Death’s many attacks. He crashed through a wall and a pile of rubble, but his force field had at least deflected some of the blow. Unlike his companions, he still lived. 

Painfully, Meteor Man rose and watched as the rest of the Sentinels, flew or charged Dr. Destroyer. For nearly a half hour, the blue and yellow, armor-clad villain held off nearly a dozen superheroes by himself.  Others fell before his might, but finally Destroyer, bruised and bleeding, gave ground.  Sparks erupted every now and then from the villain’s battle armor. It was starting to fail. His hidden fortress was now a ruin. 

“Surrender!” cried Flechette backing Dr. Destroyer into a corner. 

“Not to the likes of you,” he responded.*

His voice dripped with disdain and hate. *

“If Destroyer must fall, he will fall to his own hand, not to his enemies.”*

He bowed mockingly to his foes, and pressed some buttons on the control pad on his wrist. A blast from the sky, nearly as wide a city block obliterated Dr. Destroyer and the heroes, Flechette and Crusher, who had been standing nearby.  Then as the rest of the heroes fled for their lives, the beam worked its way northward, destroying the rest of downtown Detroit, Westside, and Hamtramck. Where the beam touched down, gas mains, gas stations, and power stations ignited, adding to the already massive explosions from the megaweapon. Detroit was in flames.*

Fortunately, by mid-day of the next day the assembled heroes had the fires under control.  Months later the death toll was counted at 60,000 citizens including hundreds of police, firefighters, and several prominent superheroes. All they found of Dr. Destroyer was a cracked helmet…._*

The present…

Somnus wished he had stayed in the ventilation shaft. 

“But you’re supposed to be dead!” cried Slipstream, still staring incredulously at the metal faced super-villain on the big screen. 

Slipstream was thinking: Its cool to play at being a hero and all but when the Destroyer’s got your number _<shiver>_ then it gets real. 

He felt Dr. Destroyer stare at him, but the villain of all villains brushed aside the comment, not giving a response. Instead, Dr. Destroyer cleared his throat and began to speak:

“Greetings you who call yourselves ‘_heroes_’. Consider yourselves privileged for I have allowed you to be present at the beginning of a course of events that will soon become regarded as the most important in world history—the events that lead to the reign of Dr. Destroyer over mankind!**

“Destroyer must be free to work his will without unwanted prying or the interference of any nation! I can no longer tolerate the eavesdropping of the United States. Using the chips that my agents retrieved earlier this week from under your very noses, I have taken steps to remove its ability to “spy” upon me. Observe:”**

_The scene changes to earth’s near orbit. Several satellites with U.S. flags come into view. The scene pans away to show the full Dr. Destroyer. He waves his armored hand in the foreground and one by one, the satellites explode._**

“The Americans are now blind. Like their brethren they must tremble not knowing when Destroyer will strike next. And I assure you, neither they, nor you gaudily-costumed fools, will have to wait long.”**

“Harrummph,” growled the Warwolf. “Look who is talking.”

Dr. Destroyer looked hard in his direction and gestured again. The screen faded to black to be replaced by a large red “5”. It changed quickly to a “4”.

“Run! Get out of here!” yelled Slipstream.

They did not have to be told twice.  As explosions began to rock the war room, Somnus and Darkfire flew, Slipstream ran up the walls, and Warwolf, grabbing a still dazed Dragonfist, leaped into the ventilation shaft as the fire and smoke from the self-destruction of the base, billowed behind him. It blew him and Dragonfist several meters into the air where they landed in relative safety on the artificial mound that was collapsing.  They continued to run. 

Soon there was a crater and a great deal of smoke, with the heroes coughing but grateful again to be alive. 

Dragonfist’s keen eyes pierced through the smoke towards the west. 

“Guys, it looks like we have company.”

They followed his pointing arm. In the sky bearing down towards them where three flying humanoid figures. Behind them came a large jet.  Battered and bruised, Legion Extreme dusted themselves off and girded for another battle against an oncoming, unknown foe.

“Gentlemen,” added Darkfire, “It has been fun fighting with you. I hope we live to fight another day.” 

And she took off towards the enemy.

End Issue #3

*(Quotes and story idea for the flashback inspired by text from _*Millennium City*_ by Darren Watts, © 2003, DoJ, Inc.)

**(Dr. Destroyer’s speech quoted and paraphrased from* The Champions Universe* by Steven Long and Darren Watts, © 2002 DoJ, Inc.)


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 5, 2003)

OK...I know visuals are important and until Joe (Dragonfist) gets his act rolling here are color renditions of the Wardroids by Keith Curtis!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 9, 2003)

*issue#4, part I*

*Legion Extreme Issue #4 :The Star of Karnak, part I*

The letter read:

_Need a date for the Opening. Are you available? 
				--Heather _

Private Investigator Jae Sun Lee looked at the letter and then the front page of the Arts section in the Boston Globe. It said: *Star of Karnak to come to Boston!*

In exactly one month, the reliquaries from the tomb of Imohotep, recently uncovered in the Valley of Kings, would be on display at the Museum of Fine Arts. Someone had pulled a major coup with the Egyptian government as the touring exhibit also claimed to include the legendary Star of Karnak, the largest star sapphire in known existence.  

Slipstream entered the backroom at Dr. Lu’s. The apothecary’s shop was fast becoming Legion Extreme HQ, despite the old man’s continued protests. 

“So whatcha got there, Jae Son dude?”

Dr. Lu chimed in, “It’s a letta from his gur—.”

Jae Sun Lee gave him a look that would have meant death for most men, so Dr. Lu stopped short of answering the question. 

“Correspondence from an old friend,” Jae Sun Lee smiled, but as usual did not offer that crucial bit of information. 

Slipstream changed the subject. 

“Wasn’t it too cool to meet the Champions?”

Before Jae Sun could answer, he added, “I think that Warwolf and Ironclad throwin’ down would have been sweet. They like stared each other down and Warwolf growled and Ironclad cracked his metal knuckles.”

Jae Sun was actually thinking about Nighthawk and his cryptic comment: “Detective, be careful next time.” 

Had his secret other self been discovered by the Champion’s own investigator while flying above in the V-Jet? Jae Sun would have to find out for sure and also, learn Nighthawk’s secrets. 

“And then I thought Sapphire and Darkfire were gonna go at it. You know, like a cat fight!”

“So, Slipstream, you are thinking that it is too bad Witchfire did not step in between them when she did? I seem to recall Dragonfist…I mean Anaka telling me that you were the peacemaker that day. Why are you changing the story?”

Slipstream paused. 

“I think, Slipstream, that you are more honorable than you would like to be perceived.”

Slipstream smiled then and replied, “You know, I really thought that Defender was a good guy. He was much different than I thought he would be.”

“He leads the Champions, the official superhero team of Millenium City. Would you expect less?”

**

Time passed. Darkfire, with Vivian Wu’s help was becoming more and more fluent in English and integrated a little better into society. Classes for Valor and Armando continued at their respective institutions. Brian as Slipstream continued to make public appearances, the highlight of which was a commercial on local television for the Emperor’s Garden. Sales of egg rolls boomed and both Jae Sun and Da-ting Ho were pleased. Dragonfist and Dr. Lu fell into the routine of running their small businesses. The United States replenished the spy satellites that Dr. Destroyer had neutralized. 

However, a few strange things began to happen as the leaves began to change and the fall wind began to blow into Boston, and as Jae Sun would note later, the Star of Karnak drew closer….

**

Anaka Ai Lee walked from his dojo towards the Emperor’s Garden for his daily lunch.  As he rounded a corner, even though dressed for the fall weather a chill assailed him. He stopped and instinctively looked around.  Shadows caused by the bright sun hitting the sides of tall buildings here in Chinatown played tricks on his senses. 

_Dragonfist! I am coming to defeat you!_ came a harsh whisper that seemed to come from the shadows. 

That was no trick. He spun around catching what he thought was a fleeting figure out or the corner of his eye. He heard a mocking laughter and then the chill was gone.

He walked to meet Jae Sun more quickly.  Inside the Emperor’s Garden, he sat down, heart still pumping, and a little paranoid as he watched each patron and employee.

“Anaka, what is it?”

“A whispering voice. Someone is here to fight me.”

Jae Sun chuckled. “What did you expect? You have been public as a member of Legion Extreme for over a month. Every martial arts hero will be arriving at some point to prove to you that he or she is better.”

“But maybe it’s—“

“No, I doubt that. I do not think that they would announce their intentions. They would attack without warning and seek to do extreme harm. In any case, I suggest that in general you do not travel alone. This will work fine for me, as tonight I am meeting a friend for dinner. I would like you to chauffeur.”

Anaka looked at Jae Sun like he was crazy. 

“Anaka, you are the only one among us who knows how to operate an automobile.”

The martial artist just shrugged his shoulders.  He was still visibly shaken and a little bit angry that Jae Sun had made little of someone hunting him.  Jae Sun Lee was also not a person to ask favors of others so he merely crossed his arms, leaned back in his chair and stared at Anaka through half-closed lids. 

Eventually, Anaka broke, “Fine. I’ll do it.”

“Good, now that item number one is settled. What do you make of this?”

He handed Anaka the day’s paper opened to a section that read: * Fires Continue to Break Out in Somerville. Arsonists suspected.*

“Yeah, that’s old news. I saw it this morning. You know Mr. Lee, you should watch TV. You would be better informed and quicker.”

“I prefer not to watch television.  It is one of my quirks. I think I will tell Slipstream and Valor to begin patrolling. It is what superhero teams ought to do, I gather.”

“You mean ‘ask’, right?”

Anaka had run out of patience. He rose to leave.  Jae Sun did not stop him.

However, he called, “Vivian has arranged for you to obtain the keys to the limousine around six. Please arrive at my office by seven.”

Anaka grumbled all the way to Dr. Lu’s. 

**

However, Anaka did arrive at the appointed time, complete with chauffeur’s outfit, and drove Jae Sun to pick up his date. 

“Omni Parker House, Anaka.”

They arrived and Jae Sun entered while Anaka waited. His jaw nearly dropped when he saw the woman Jae Sun escorted towards the limo. She was tall and muscular, with short, red-hair, diamond earrings, and very striking in a sleeveless, low cut,  black dress that left her back exposed. Apparently, similar to Jae Sun, she was un-phased by the chilly night air. 

“Heather McGowrie, meet my friend and personal bodyguard, Anaka Ai Lee.”

She offered her hand and Anaka shook it. A wry grin crossed her face as she nearly crushed his hand with her grip. Like Darkfire, she was also immensely strong. 

“Well, lad, I hope Jae Sun pays you well. He has many enemies,” she said with the hint of a Scottish brogue in her voice. 

Anaka only smiled and did not speak, trying to prevent her from gaining any information or advantage from her posturing. He performed his chauffeur-ly duties and soon was driving them to dinner. 

Jae Sun had chosen Top of the Hub at the Prudential Building. There they would be able to take in the city and skyline view from many seats at this restaurant. It also had elegant and romantic décor. Table talk would also be no problem as the noise level tended to be unobtrusive, and a hushed tone would dominate anything that Jae Sun and his date would discuss. He had known her for decades, maybe longer and also knew that she sometimes acted on the wrong side of the law. 

Thus, it came as no surprise that her true reason for the visit came up quickly in the conversation. 

“Jae Sun, some friends of mine and I have a job here in town, and I was wondering if you wanted in. We could use an investigator of you caliber.”

“Catteran, I am not in that line of work anymore,” Jae Sun replied bluntly. 

Heather McGowrie narrowed her eyes at the mention of her other identity.

 “That 's right, lad. I heard. You have adopted a group of chump superheroes," she added this time rolling her eyes. 

“They are young and inexperienced, but they have amazing potential. They are certainly not chumps.”

“_Sigh..._. So you won’t help us. It is a shame,” Catteran smiled coyly. “We used to be a good team, you and I.”

Now it was Jae Sun’s turn to stare hard at the woman.

“Boston is my city and I do not take kindly to supervillians or thieves.”

“My you’ve changed,” she giggled. “But it does not matter. You are too idealistic. They will betray you in the end.  Our kind must stick together, Jae Sun.”

She reached for his hand, but Jae Sun Lee casually removed it from the table. 

“Heather, we immortals have a duty to help the short-lived ones.”

“We immortals need to help ourselves.”

Heather leaned back, cat-like, causing a few male eyes to dart in her direction. However,  Jae Sun kept his eyes fixed on hers. 

“Be careful that you do not help yourself too much at the expense of others. For whom are you performing this job?  I assume you are here to steal the star sapphire.”

Seeing that her flirtation was not having the desired affect, Catteran sat back up. 

“I do not reveal my employers.”

“Do you even know who they are? How nefarious might they be?”

“Jae Sun, while I may be a cat…burglar,” she winked, “You know I do not work nor do I condone helping those who are truly evil. Are you sure you don’t want in, lad? The pay is very good.”

“Heather, I said I would not. Please do not ask me further and jeopardize our friendship.”

She pouted, “Will you still accompany me to the opening?”

“Of course I will. You know that I would much rather keep my eye on you than not.”

“Really, Jae Sun?”

Jae Sun cleared his throat, realizing how his last statement could be misinterpreted. 

“Enough talk of business, Heather. Please let us enjoy our meal and remember the past, before the night becomes too old.”

She agreed with a mischievous smile, and the conversation turned to the weather and other small talk, much to Jae Sun’s relief.

**

_Meanwhile…._

Anaka Ai Lee waited by the limo. He took a rag and casually began spot cleaning the vehicle. 

_It is time!_ he heard that harsh whispering voice nearby. 

“Where?” asked Anaka out loud, looking around for the source. 

He only saw fleeting shadows.

_Up!_

Anaka looked up at the Prudential Building and balled his fist. 

_Hurry! Unless you are afraid…_ 

Mocking laughter followed and Anaka thought that he saw something human-shaped coalesce from the darkness, but it was quickly gone. He gave the valet at the door his keys and a $100 and entered the building. With a nod to the security guard, Anaka entered the elevator and took it to the 52nd floor.  He gave a glance into the restaurant, but saw Jae Sun and his date focused on each other.  Jae Sun would find out sooner or later.  The trail to the roof was obvious. He found two downed security guards in a side corridor and an emergency exit door propped open. He stopped to make sure they were still alive and cautiously made his way to the roof. 

The cold wind blew furiously as he stepped into the shadow of the large radio towers that crowned the Prudential Building. He saw his opponent: a muscular, bare-chested, Korean man with a large black dragon face tattooed on his chest. His hair was tied back into a queue that whipped back and forth seemingly on its own accord.  He stood with his hands on his hips wearing only his form fitting martial arts pants…and a smug smile.  Dragonfist recognized him at once.

“Shadow Dragon, we meet at last!” 

“Yes, Dragonfist. I have come here to defeat you and show that you are unworthy to have the name ‘dragon’,” Shadow Dragon replied in that same harsh whisper that seemed to carry across the wind.

Dragonfist began to unbutton his chauffeur’s jacket tying it around his waist and revealing his own sculpted musculature with his own set of dragon tattoos. Both opponents went through their forms. Dragonfist crackled with golden energy as his kung-fu _katas_ ended while around Shadow Dragon shadows darker than the surrounding night writhed after he completed forms. His technique reminded Dragonfist of hapkido. 

“Prepare to meet your doom, Dragonfist and face the shadows!”

Dragonfist did not respond but stood fists ready and on the defensive. Shadow Dragon yelled and moved forward, then disappeared. On instinct, Dragonfist spun to this right and put up his best defenses as Shadow Dragon flew from the shadows and connected under Dragonfist’s jaw, barely missing his weaker throat. Dragonfist tasted blood, but followed his sneaky opponent unleashing a torrent of blows and sending Shadow Dragon reeling and leaping and then flipping backwards. Dragonfist popped his fists outward and growled, feeling the energy course through him. While Shadow Dragon had connected hard, Dragonfist, as part of his superhuman abilities, had been able to absorb some of the force of the kick, channeling it into his endurance. He could go down, but not from a lack of stamina. 

Suddenly, however, Dragonfist’s world went black as his adversary moved the shadows around the battlefield to form a globe of utter darkness. The hero closed his eyes and gave a quick prayer to his ancestors, moving through a series of forms that would summon a power of perception where he could detect the _ch’i_ of an individual. His sense, highlighting Shadow Dragon as a deep red human outline in the black, acted almost too late as again a vicious kick, this one aimed at his solar plexus, was barely deflected. The force of the blow still sent Dragonfist reeling and he heard some ribs crack. 

“You cannot win against us, Dragonfist. The power of darkness will overcome you!”

The voice followed by the annoying, mocking laughter seemed all around him. Dragonfist had had enough of fighting on the defensive and went after the Shadow Dragon. For the next few moments both martial artists fought hand to foot with neither gaining the advantage. Nearly physically taxed, Dragonfist leaped from the darkness seeking higher ground. He landed on a platform attached to one of the radio towers, and defensively let out a series of punches just in case Shadow Dragon had followed him.  He heard only the wind, and searched, eyes still closed and using his _ch’i_ sight, catching a fleeting glimpse of magenta amidst the shadows. 

“SUPER-HAKUDEN!” he cried using focusing his internal energy into one last-ditch attack. 

He was rewarded with a painful, screeching howl and he saw Shadow Dragon, along with part of the roof, fly backwards, and failing to gain a hand-hold, topple over the edge. His scream was lost quickly in the wind. Dragonfist sank to his knees, coughed and spit out some blood, and slunk back downstairs, to tired to look down to see how far Shadow Dragon had fallen.  Amidst a few stares from Top of the Hub patrons, which he ignored, he walked to the restroom and cleaned up as much as he could. With a heavy sigh to re-focus, he redid his jacket and went back to the limo. He reached the vehicle just as Jae Sun and Heather returned. He smiled as best he could and tried to hide the limp and soreness, but his face, a bloodied lip and a shiner forming, gave him away.

Jae Sun looked at him and said, “Rough night?”

“Just a small altercation with some of the other drivers.”

There was an understanding that something else had occurred, but Jae Sun, knowing when to be discrete accepted the explanation. 

Heather added in her unwanted two cents, “Perhaps you need a better bodyguard if this one cannot handle himself against common rabble.”

Without comment and in silence, Anaka and Jae Sun dropped her off at her hotel and leaving her with only a peck on the cheek, Jae Sun asked his friend to drive him home…


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 12, 2003)

Hooray! We've reached over 500 views!

Thanks to everyone who reads and lurks!

Normally, I would have a post today, but I am not yet finished with Issue#4. It was a rather  long session. 

However, I want to reward my readers...so....here's a picture of the lovely Heather McGowrie by Greg Smith


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 17, 2003)

*issue#4, part II*

Sorry it's a day late! Now more story!
----------------------------------------------


_The next day…_

“I think all of us should make sure that we attend the opening at the Museum of Fine Arts,” suggested Jae Sun at their daily meeting. “Something is going to happen and it involves some super-thieves.”

“So why don’t we just go bust ‘em up now?” asked Slipstream. 

“We only know one of the possible crooks, and she has not acted yet.”

“So, dudes, we hold her and then the plan is thwarted! Legion Extreme wins again!”

Slipstream high-fived Dragonfist, Somnus, and Dr. Lu. Valor declined. Darkfire just stared perplexed not understanding this Earth ritual. 

When Jae Sun did not seem as enthused, Slipstream ribbed, “Aww man! You’re soft on her. I shoulda known.”

“How goes the patrol?” asked Jae Sun wanting to drop a particularly sensitive subject. 

Dr. James Lu laughed out loud at Jae Sun’s discomfort. Dragonfist nodded his head in agreement and others in the group chuckled. 

“Gentlemen, lady, if you are finished?” Jae Sun raised an eyebrow and crossed his arms.

As the laughter died down, he added, “The patrol, please.”

“Well, I saw the tail end of it cuz I was kinda hungry, and like had to stop at Micky D’s and eat, and then I ran into a bunch of fans at Sommerville Station. You know how that goes? But, man whoever that was sure torched that hardware store.”

“Valor?”

The research scientist winced with pain, favoring his side. 

“It was a flame-thrower wielding, armored bad guy. We exchanged fire, but he got the better of me, so I retreated.”

“Dude! That’s Blowtorch. Shoulda called me. Coulda helped.”

“Gentlemen, may I remind you that we do not have a very good means of communication at this point. We are limited to pagers and land lines, and sometimes certain among you,” Jae Sun looked accusingly at Slipstream, “do not respond in a timely manner. So, Valor, what of the fire? It did not spread to other units.”

“Some other super was flying around. It was a she. All I remember is long blonde hair, and that she was fast. As I left, she smothered the fire with some form of wind manipulation.”

“But she did not engage this Blowtorch?”

“I left. I don’t know.”

Jae Sun rubbed his chin, lost in thought, attempting to process all the data and predict all the outcomes or possibilities. He figured that something was going down, and that it involved the Star of Karnak, but who was going to try and nab it.  Maybe, he thought, the question should be how many. 

“We need to all be at the opening of the Imohotep exhibit,” he re-iterated.

Dragonfist, who had been flipping through channels, stopped and proclaimed, “I found a date for Valor.”

He pointed and the rest of the group focused in on the tube. On screen was a starkly beautiful blonde woman with ice blue eyes. Mud was caked on her face and she carried a trowel as she spoke to reporters. Under her picture the caption read : _Carol Laine, Harvard Professor_. 

Jae Sun raised and eyebrow, “Valor, make it so.”

**

So he did. Valor traveled to Harvard, met Carol Laine, and asked her on the date. In return, he agreed to do a piece on her archaeological digs associated with the Ted Williams Tunnel.  He was even able to secure a date for Darkfire. The victim: a middle-aged divorcee who needed some encouragement. Valor and Jae Sun chuckled as they drove to the dig site to do some preliminary filming. 

When they arrived, Carol Laine met them and led them past construction and security to the dig site. 

“Where’s the crew, Valor?”

“I’m just here to do some preliminary filming,” he said indicating his hand held digital recorder borrowed from the department.

“Then if it looks interesting, we’ll send in a team.”

Dr. Laine crossed her arms and pouted, “What do you mean ‘if it looks interesting’?”

“How much draw does digging in the mud have? Have you _found_ anything interesting?”  Valor responded very matter-a-factly.

Flustered, Carol sputtered, “Well…there is a good chance that the artifacts we are finding belong to a pre-Inuit culture. Such a find is unheard of this far south.”

“Not bloody likely…” muttered Jae Sun.

“And who the hell is he?” added the increasingly frustrated professor.

“Umm…excuse my bad manners. Carol Laine this is Jae Sun Lee. He’s one of my producers.”

Dr. Laine blushed and stammered out an apology as she shook Jae Sun’s hand. 

Fate saved her from more embarrassment. 

“Dr. Laine! Come quickly! We’ve found something!” came a cry from somewhere down the tunnel. 

She turned and jogged in the direction of the shouting. Valor and Jae Sun followed, hanging back a little.

“Nice save, Valor.”

“Why thank you, Mr. Lee. So you really do not think she has a valid hypothesis?”

“No, Dr. Lu and I have had a bad feeling about the Big Dig for some time. Who knows what it could uncover.”

Dr. Laine approached them and handed each of them a mining helmet. 

“Well, Valor McCoy. I think we’ve found something _worthy_ of your show.”

She led them to a side tunnel where the dampness and smell of freshly overturned earth was overwhelming. Students were cordoning a section of the passage and Dr. Laine indicated a hole.  

“So, do you want to check it out?”

“Of course!” Valor grabbed the flashlight from her hands and crawled into the tunnel.

Jae Sun followed. 

“Valor, it smells like a tomb.”

“Ahh it’s just the dredge. You know they’re digging at the bottom of the bay, right?”

They dropped into a stone chamber that seemed very out of place. It was perfectly circular, about 30 feet in diameter, and about ten feet hight. It also had many niches or alcoves that lined the walls. These were still filled with mud. 

“Like I said, Valor, a tomb.”

“Yeah, let’s get out of here.”

They climbed out and tried to remove some of the mud from their clothing. 

“Dr. Laine it looks good. I’ll have one of my people contact you and we’ll set up a shoot.”

“Valor, call me Carol. See you tomorrow for the opening?”

Jae Sun laughed to himself as Dr. McCoy nodded a little embarrassed and hoping the nearby workers and students had not overheard.  They left and were soon in a cab back towards Chinatown. It was nearing lunchtime.

“That site bears watching. I will inform the others.”

“What do you think it is, Jae Sun?”

“Something ancient that should best be left alone,” he said very seriously. “I will consult Dr. Lu and inform the others. So much, maybe too much, is happening….”

They drove by Anaka’s martial art’s studio and Jae Sun suddenly asked the driver to stop the car.  The two men got out to see Anaka with a soap-filled bucket washing the large window that dominated his storefront.  Jae Sun paid the driver. 

“It always get worse,” Jae Sun commented to Valor as they approached. “Well, Anaka, what did it say?”

“*I LIVE!*” he replied. “I found a dead cat in the alley with its head lopped off. Fortunately, this was cat’s blood, not something else.”

“You should have made sure, young Anaka.”

Valor was completely lost and kept asking questions that were ignored. Anaka nodded his head in agreement with his friend and elder.  

As they left to get lunch at the usual place, Anaka whispered wiping more of the blood from his window, “Next time, Shadow Dragon, you will not be so lucky.”

**

Finally, the big night of the Imohotep Exhibit opening arrived.  Jae Sun, with Anaka driving--this time he wore a suit, since he was also able to procure an invitation to the event—arrived with Heather.  For the event, she wore a high-collared red dress, with long sleeves. In another limousine, Darkfire aka "Megan" for this evening, came with her first date on this world, Professor Jonathan Blake. He was decidedly nervous, never having gone out with a woman of Darkfire’s unearthly beauty. To make sure that he (or she) did no freak out, Jae Sun had asked Armando Montoya to accompany Vivian Wu and ride with them to and from the opening. Carol Laine had insisted that Valor McCoy fly her there as Captain Valor. Slipstream arrived alone having obtained a last minute donation form Quicksilver to support the arts in Boston. 

En route, Jae Sun was pensive. 

“What’re ya thinkin’, lad?”

“Too many scenarios, Heather. Nothing good will come of this Star being in Boston, but we cannot act until the bad men…or women…play their hand.”

Heather smirked and leaned against him, “Why don’t we just have fun this evening and not think about heroes or villains.”

“It is too late, my dear. My thoughts are spinning and we are ever watchful.”

He gave a subtle, meaningful look towards the rearview mirror, catching Anaka’s eye.  Heather broke away her contact and just chuckled. Jae Sun closed his eyes and reviewed the day’s, and especially last night’s events….

_Vivian had taken Darkfire clubbing near Kenmore Square. During the evening what onlookers could only describe as a large Mexican man entered the establishment. The crowd parted as if in fear as he made his way to the dance floor selected a young woman and made to leave.  Even Darkfire had hesitated, but recovered enough to chase him out the door. However, he was nowhere to be found. No one at the club, except one of the bouncers could give a good description. The next day, they found the woman, dead in an alley. Half of her was phased into a building wall and unrecognizable arcane patterns, traced in her blood surrounded the gruesome spectacle.  Detective Fisher had called Jae Sun to examine the scene.  

Darkfire had been upset and soared high into the sky. Up in the clouds she had seen the same superwoman that Valor had described, but there had been no confrontation. 

Lastly, Armando had been contacted by someone called Hummingbird, mistaking him for another person called Cheshire Cat.  He had put a trace to monitor the security systems at the Museum of  Fine Arts as a precaution, but Jae Sun was even more concerned. He recognized the names. Among others, Grab was in town._


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 18, 2003)

*issue#4, part III*

A bonus post!
-------------------

“Jae Sun, we are almost there,” called Anaka pulling Jae Sun from his reverie. 

Heather was looking out the window, lost in her thoughts.  They stopped, Anaka opened the door, and Jae Sun escorted his date into the foyer and then to one of the large gallery rooms where the unveiling and parading of choice pieces would occur. 

He looked around catching Slipstream already hob-knobbing with local politicians, including the local Congressman Clayton Mansfield.  Mansfield was a strong supporter of para-normal rights. Armando and Vivian, “Megan” and  Dr. Blake were already milling about. Despite the cool evening, the poor history professor was wiping his brow and still trembling with nervousness. Captain Valor arrived with Dr. Laine a little later, and in front of all the spectators, his symbiotic suit melted away to reveal a tuxedo underneath. He bowed amidst much clapping. During the wine and cheese, the heroes were finally able to converse. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary except for the unusual number of attractive women. This included their own Darkfire, Dr.Laine, and Jae Sun’s date, Heather McGowrie, but at least three others caught their attention.  Jae Sun had a strange feeling that these women were not normal.  However, while watching Heather’s eye movements, he caught no “secret” communications between them.  The only solution was to mingle. 

Valor McCoy was able to meet one of the women, a brunette who introduced herself as Lisa Anderson, a free-lance aerospace engineer.  She in turn presented her sister Melissa, a petite blonde, who much to the growing annoyance of Dr. McCoy and his date, had an aura of airheadedness.  However, Valor waded through the inane questions and observations to finally have an enlightening conversation with Ms. Anderson about aerodymanics, top air speeds, and personal battlesuits. Soon, Melissa grew bored and wandered away. Dr. Laine, not liking being ignored, stomped off, slightly fumed. 

Meanwhile, another woman glided through the crowd. She rivaled Darkfire in sheer beauty and had an air of aloofness. Her long blonde hair, falling to the small of her back shimmered, and her blue eyes sparkled. Her date, however, looked like a toad. Jae Sun recognized him as Oliver Nesmith, a man whose means of acquiring wealth was dubious at best.   He, guiding Heather, steered clear of the couple at least for the moment. 

Eventually, the museum curators began the show, displaying Egyptian artifacts for the patrons and their guests to rounds of applause and toasts. Slipstream made sure that security was tight, doing the rounds in the blink of an eye every so often.  

Jae Sun was intent on the latest treasure, and noticed “Toad” Nesmith and his date approaching too late to move away. The last thing he wanted this evening was a confrontation. 

“Heather…,” acknowledged the woman coolly. 

“Angela…,” replied Heather. “I see that your taste in men hasn’t changed, lass.”

Angela made no response but the man with her sneered. To Jae Sun it was a revolting spectacle.  When he spoke, it was almost a cackle.

“Well, my pretty, perhaps you should upgrade as well.”

Jae Sun smiled but refused to partake in a war of words. Darkfire and Dr. Blake arrived in the nick of time, causing the attention to shift. Angela gave the alien woman a once over and walked away, bumping her slightly. Jae Sun shook his head as Darkfire narrowed her eyes trying to indicate that _Now is not the time_. Even so, Darkfire excused herself and followed the blonde woman. 

Anaka, attempting to remain as unassuming as possible watched the exchange and saw Oliver Nesmith take his leave and for a moment stand alone. 

_Hey, Sweetie. That man over there is a very bad man. Maybe you should take him out._

Anaka looked around for the source of the cute, if not slightly nasally, voice that rang inside his head.  He gritted his teeth and rubbed his temples. 

_Jae Sun gave us strict orders not to cause any trouble._

He looked to the podium to see the security guards with Slipstream overseeing them, bring out a large sapphire. The star upon it glowed with earth energy. 

_Please, Hon. Before he hurts someone. He might do something to one of your friends,_ cooed the voice. 

Dragonfist’s heart began racing as he imagined the ugly man choking Jae Sun or harming Darkfire. He felt the _ch’i_ course through him and he charged with a war cry, slamming double fists into Oliver Nesmith’s chest. The blow sent him flying across the room where he crashed through a pair of solid mahogany doors. For a second, everyone stopped, and then chaos erupted as guests began yelling. 

“Get a hold of yourself, man!” cried Heather McGowrie, grabbing Dragonfist’s arms and pulling them back painfully, forcing him to his knees. 

Jae Sun, looking back at Dragonfist disappointedly, and Valor raced to the podium to protect against any move towards the Star of Karnak, while the guards secured the artifact and ran to place it back in the vault. Slipstream zipped over to the downed man and vibrating his fists to blurring speeds healed the bruising that Dragonfist (and the heavy wooden doors) had caused.  Darkfire headed quickly towards the powder room following the Angela woman.  The other notables just watched. 

Nesmith sputtered and spit out some blood as he rose, pushing aside any more offer of aid from the superhero. 

“You fool,” cracked his grating voice, “You will pay for this insult.”

“Dude, calm down, I am sure this is all some crazy misunder--”

But before Slipstream could talk sense into the man, he charged the restrained Dragonfist, drawing a dagger.  Heather, seemingly anticipating such a move, pushed the martial artist  to the ground, and slammed Nesmith into the floor. He made to rise but suddenly spasmed and fell unconscious. 

Dragonfist rolling his shoulders to try and get feeling back from the incredibly strong restraint of Heather McGowrie, heard the voice in his head again. 

_Thanks, sweetie. I owe you one,_  and then the voice was gone. Dragonfist felt a pang of loss. 

Darkfire ran into Dr. Laine as the archaeologist exited the restroom. A waft of cold air issued out. 

“Did you see…?” Darkfire attempted to ask.

“No. No one was here,” replied Dr. Laine and pushed past her. 

Darkfire entered the room and found it slightly frosted, with the window wide open, but there was no sign of her quarry. Dragonfist was trying to explain what had happened to the dour faces of Slipstream and Heather. Jae Sun seeing the situation with the gem in hand went to casually inspect the unconscious man, searching through his pockets and frisking him for any interesting items. 

“Who is Angela?” he asked 

“Angela Charles, my detective,” Heather replied with her usual cattiness. 

“Interesting….Well, my friends it appears that our trusted companion Anaka Ai Lee deserves an apology. Apparently, he was in the right.”

Jae Sun held up a gold chain attached to a pentagram shaped pendant, and a wand with a goat’s head emblem on the bottom of the non-tapered end. 

“Mr. Nesmith is a member of D.E.M.O.N.”

Dragonfist sighed. The Voice had been a nice person. Maybe _he_ owed _Her_ one.  

**

After some time, the police arrived, handcuffed Oliver Nesmith, and took statements. The D.E.M.O.N agent cursed and screamed in protest and vowed revenge as they drove him away.  The rest of crowd and then the heroes, after much thanks from the museum, left as well.  Jae Sun was still vigilant. He noticed that there was no trace of Angela Charles aka Zephyr, a powerful super-villainess. He watched as the Anderson sisters were driven away in a Rolls Royce driven by a striking, athletic African-american woman. He recognized her as Black Diamond, another member of Grab.  He saw that Dr. Laine was even colder towards Valor McCoy by the end of the night, and Dr. Blake had fallen asleep (or fainted from stress). 

Jae Sun was still thinking as they left Heather at her hotel. More bad guys had been thrown into the mix.

“The offer is still open, Detective,” she called, blowing a kiss to Jae Sun, and winking to Dragonfist, as they drove away. 

“The plot thickens, Anaka. The plot thickens…”

End Issue#4


----------



## Victim (Jun 18, 2003)

So, what mental defense does Dragonfist have?


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 19, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *So, what mental defense does Dragonfist have? *




Well he has an EGO of 15, giving him an ECV of 5, however, he does not have any mental defense, so all I need is 45pts (EGO + 30) of mental "damage" to get him to do anything that I want....

Mwahahahahahaha!

Now the "empathic imprinting" that Dragonfist seems to experience is something else.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Jun 25, 2003)

<looks around to see if anyone is watching>

El Bumpo !!!   

<quickly jumps into nearby hedge to avoid the Five-O>


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 26, 2003)

*issue #5, part I*

*Legion Extreme Issue#5: Frostbite!*

*In this issue….Cosmic Knight!*

_Mournz, the troll shaman trotted through the deep forests of Midgaard on his way to the borderlands. Even though this particular realm was kill or be killed, he still made attempts to remain loyal to the thanes of Midgaard and destroy only interlopers from Hibernia or Albion. Today, he was on his way to meet an invasion force into one of these other realms. However, class had made him late. He topped a rise and stopped in horror. Elves were everywhere. Twenty, maybe more sidled through the woods. Some had already seen him and he saw their auras as they powered up magicks undoubtedly aimed at him. His protections lessened some of the damage from these outlyers. The screams of other Midgaardians who had stumbled across the invasion force scrolled across the bottom of the screen. He turned and ran. He had to get to Jordheim and warn the others. Unfortunately, on this server, they probably wouldn’t listen…_

“Mr. Montoya…”

Armando Montoya quickly closed the lid of his laptop and hoped he had hit the repeat command.

“…can you check my code? I don’t know if I’m doin’ this right.”

His eyes flitted back and forth between his student and the game.  _Sigh…oh the weight of teaching_, he thought as he gave a cursory glance at the print out the student had given to him.  

Without a word, he circled and then corrected the mistake and slid the paper back. While the student lingered a bit and Armando stole a peek at his half-down monitor. It was too late. His shaman had been overwhelmed and was a heap of slag. 

“Dang! Time to log back in,” he whispered. 

The student looked at him strangely and then walked back to his computer station. Montoya had already forgotten him and was more preoccupied by the worry that his guild-mates would now take him out again and again to teach him the lesson of being on time. 

“I think I’ll try a different server,” he mused and gave a secondary glance at the group of students in his class. 

“That’s strange.” 

He saw someone he did not recognize. The man was tall with blonde hair and blue eyes. He wore an immaculately trimmed goatee and as soon as he met Montoya’s gaze he leaned back with a broad grin and propped his feet on the table. Armando looked at his class roster. This man wasn’t supposed to be in here, but he didn’t remember him coming in to class. He motioned to another of his students to approach his desk. 

“Who’s that,” he looked at his seating chart to get this student’s name, “Dennis?”

“I don’t know, Mr. Montoya. He just kinda was there.”

For a second, Armando Montoya thought about calling the others, but dismissed the thought. This was his classroom after all.  Montoya rose. 

“Excuse me, sir. Can I help you?”

The man stood up, his personal presence rivaling that of the teacher. Some of the students cowered in their seats. Others looked back and forth, ready to run.  All for more or less frozen, hesitant to take any action. 

“Yes, I would like to audit your class.”

Montoya motioned him forward.  When the man got within normal speaking distance

“It’s already November. One, I believe it is too late to audit anything. Two, you should go to the admission’s office to sign up. Three, I don’t think you should be here without such permission. What’s your name?”

He smiled, “Robert Johanssen. Have you heard of me?”

Montoya gave a disdainful look and replied, “No, should I have?”

The man came closer and leaned over, speaking softly so that only Armando could hear. 

“There is only one Chesire Cat.”

Montoya reacted too late. He saw Johanssen pull out a club-shaped weapon.  Pain exploded across his jaw as the man swung down with amazing quickness and force. Armando crashed to the floor. He heard the screams of his students and tried to mumble “No, not in the face!”, but realized that his jaw was broken.  The shock of the suddenness and brutality of attack sent him spiraling into unconsciousness.

**

_Somewhere far away, he heard a bell. He was standing on sand and the world was hazy. Light drifted from somewhere, but it was very diffuse. His motion was slow and he was slightly chilled. Brian Parker realized that he was under water….and then panic set in. He couldn’t breathe. He began swimming to the top, sucking in water, towards that ringing sound…._

Then he woke up. His phone was ringing.  He coughed and cleared his throat. His sheets were damp, and he was still slightly chilled. He shook the cobwebs from his head and ran a hand through his wet hair. 

“Uh…hello?” he answered, picking up the receiver. 

“Hey, Bri’, you up? Sorry to call you so early.”

Brian recognized the voice as his surfing tour manager, Jim.  He had to be careful not to make any Slipstream references. Jim only knew that he was a surfer on the Pro tour and conveniently, one sponsored by Quicksilver. 

“Hold on a sec, Jim-bo.”

Brian put the phone down and took a couple of deep breaths. The strange underwater experience began to fade from memory. 

“’Kay Jim. Wha’s up?”

“Dude, I just wanted to give you a heads up. Just watch your back. Yesterday, at tour HQ, some woman showed up askin’ about you.”

“Was her name, Elisa?” Brian asked hopefully. 

“Nope. She gave her name as Margie Preston.”

Brian’s heart sunk. 

“Never heard of her. Why the warning though, bro’?”

“Well, dude. She seemed kinda psycho.”

Thoughts of boiling bunny rabbits flooded Brian’s head. 

Jim continued, “Bri’, you still there? Well, anyway she brought this diorama to give to you.”

“Dio’-what?”

“You know, like a box with a 3-D display, like we used to do in elementary?”

“Gotcha!” Although in all honesty, Brian had lost certain memories from his younger days. Good thing he stopped all that.

“So this display it’s got like you and her. Well, actually it’s got a Barbie doll and a Ken doll modified to look like you two. And they’re holding hands.”

Brian felt sick. The last thing he needed was a stalker following him. He had enough drama already with the love triangle that he found himself in. 

“It gets worse. In big red cardboard letters it said ‘Margie and Brian, Forever’.”

Brian threw up. It was mostly water, though it had a salty tang to it.

“Man, I gotta go. I’m just feelin’ real sick, but thanks man. Oh, and see ya Thursday.” 

Brian hung up the phone, and heard Grandma Shannon stirring somewhere in their town home.  He found some carpet cleaner and a towel to clean his mess and began scrubbing. The smell of pancakes wafted into his room, and surprisingly, it didn’t make him ill. He washed his face, bounded down the stairs and joined his grandma for breakfast.

**

Later that day, sometime in the afternoon, the phone rang again. This time it was Slipstream’s cell phone. 

_What now?_ he thought answering. “Hello?”

“Hey Slipstream. It’s Valor. Finally. I haven’t been able to reach anyone. Hey, Som--, I mean Armando is in the hospital. They took him to Mass Gen. I’m here already. Just wanted to see if anyone else wanted to come. Apparently, he got punked in class.”

There was a hint of laughter in Valor McCoy’s voice.  Valor cleared his throat. 

“I was gonna take him some flowers. Don’t know if his family knows yet, or if they would be here.”

Brian, now very concerned for his teammate, replied, “Dude, I’ll meet you there.”

He gave a quick kiss goodbye to his grandmother. Then, with a “Gotta run” and a beaming smile, Brian was out the door and into a nearby alley. 

“Wonder Twin Powers, activate!” he cried and then snickered. 

In a flash, he was suddenly Slipstream and then quicker than that, he became a blur headed towards the hospital. 

**

When he arrived, Valor and Armando were already in one of their famous discussions, sort of. Valor was looking at a pad of paper, then responded. Armando took the pad back and scribbled something on it. Montoya had a brace that covered his face and would not allow him to speak.  

“Sorry guys, got stopped by all ma adorin’ fans.”

Which in fact was true. Slipstream had had to sign at least ten autographs on the way up, and made an agreement to visit the children’s ward a later for all the little dudes and dudettes. Not that he minded.  He saw the sad state that Montoya was in. 

“Man, that’s just not right. Here let me help you.”

Slipstream laid his hands on Armando’s face and began his _reconstruction madness_. Aramando felt the warmth of the repair and soon his jaw was no longer broken. Only the bruising and a little soreness remained. 

“There ya go, bra. Now you can eat solid food and ya won’t need no dentist.”

Valor and Slipstream helped him to remove his jaw restraint and soon Armando Montoya was testing his fixed jaw. He ran his tongue over his teeth and even felt the ones that  had been shattered completely whole. 

“What about the wires?”

Slipstream just shrugged his shoulders. 

“Dude, don’t know how it works. Know just that it does.”

“Amazing, Slipstream. Absolutely amazing!” Valor stared incredulously at the healing done to his friend and rival. “So, Armando, does this mean that you will finally take a job at MIT. I have a position in my lab.”

“Work for you? I don’t think so.”

They started up again and Slipstream had to chuckle.

“Wait a sec, dudes. I wanna know who laid the smack down on ya.”

After telling Slipstream about Robert Johanssen and what he had said, Armando related the following: He had accidentally received an email from someone thinking he was someone named Chesire Cat.  The hard stare that Armando and Valor gave each other was lost on Slipstream. 

_Not this time, punk,_ sent Armando through Valor’s _mindlink_. Valor stopped attempting to read his mind. 

Slipstream had already made the link to GRAB. Johanssen was publicly known to be the super-thief Chesire Cat. 

“Next time, Montoya. Don’t take another super’s call sign,” Slipstream said, breaking the silence. “Has anyone told Jae Son?”

No one answered his question, but the conversation became more cordial, and the three Legion-extremers were getting to know each other better. Towards the end, Slipstream promised to come and visit the next morning. Then he was off to encourage the kids. Valor told Armando about an exciting cryo-experiment the next morning.  They discussed the hardware aspects of trying to set up such an experiment, but eventually Valor left as well. As he departed the ward, he heard some of the nurses gasp at the miraculously healed jaw.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 30, 2003)

*issue#5, part II*

Valor McCoy watched the electromagnetic chamber and glanced back and forth at the dials and computer screens in the observation room. His colleague Dr. John Hatcher paced back and forth as his very low temperature experiment progressed. The various readings indicated that the cyronic chamber was working. The temperature was creeping towards absolute zero. 

“I think its working, John.”

John Hatcher shrugged his shoulders. 

“We’ve gone further. I’m just hoping that those quantum figures you gave us are accurate, and that they can be translated to the machine to stabilize our test material’s molecular structure.”

“Of course they are. Do you doubt?”

Hatcher rolled his eyes, and then opened them wide as the energy levels spiked, and the temperature dropped significantly.

“You see?”

The energy levels jumped again, so much that red lights began flashing and then within seconds, klaxons went off.  

 “Dr. Hatcher, the test material is..um..growing” exclaimed one of Dr. Hatcher’s technicians. 

Then he added more desperately, “The chamber, it’s breaking!”

Super-cooled gases began emanating from the containment chamber, and valves began popping, releasing tubes that began spraying liquid helium. The plexiglass wall between them and the chamber-room started to crack. 

He felt a presence. 

“Run, John. Get your men out of here,” stated Valor. 

He saw something inside the extremely cold room. John began to back away, and Valor gripped his right wrist and his clothes instantly became armor plating.   Sparks flew and smoke began pouring from the machinery in the observation room. The technicians began coughing. Valor formed a telekinetic bubble around most of the group and attempted to use his battlesuit’s infrared sight to peer into the mess. It was absolutely black. There was a complete absence of heat. He quickly switched to a different wavelength and saw a myriad of strange energies and something large. It crouched ready to pounce. 

“Get out of here!” he yelled and everyone ran from the room. 

The glass exploded. Machine parts and melted plastic bounced off his armor and he leaped forwards screaming and firing his telekinetic blast to confront the thing in the room. It was a massive, four-legged beast with two canine-like heads. The creature's mouth was filled with sharp teeth. Most depressingly, The blast did not even seem to phase the creature. 

“Foul demon! Go back to where you came!”

Valor’s scientific mind couldn’t think of what else to call the beast. The thing shimmered like ice as it bounded towards him. One of its jaws snapped shut in an attempt to crush Captain Valor. Valor attempted to push the creature back with more telekinesis, but it was too heavy to move. He didn’t even want to try and affect its alien mind. From out of the icy fog, something spiky struck Valor, penetrating his armored suit. He smashed into the nearest wall. Then before he could recover it clamped down on his body with its other head.  For a creature so large, its bite was surprisingly gentle. The teeth did not penetrate Valor's armor. 

But then, Valor screamed as his joints began to stiffen and his mind began to numb.  The fight became a battle of wills.  In the end, Valor lost, and all he could think of was service to his new master.

**

“Did you bring it?” asked Armando Montoya. 

Slipstream handed him the bundle that he had asked for.  Montoya was relieved. Now he had his Somnus costume and could don it on at a moments notice.  Although, today, Sunday morning, he wasn’t expecting much trouble, and he was to check out this afternoon. 

 He had also been concerned that the hospital staff had seen the gem embedded in his chest, but Valor had assured him that for some strange reason none of them recalled the memory of it.  He was sure that They were looking for him, and the less that any “normals” knew about him, the less chance that They would find out… 

_Armando Montoya grew up in Detroit/Millenium City and was brilliant as a child. During his adolescence he discovered that he had a latent talent mental talent. He remembered the Battle of the Detroit and the rebuilding. During his teen years, he was recruited by Mind, Inc and received treatments to augment his mental powers. He took on the name Somus. Over time, however, he discovered that the psionic institute was a front for PSI. His morality was greatly opposed to their agenda and he bided his time until he could find a way to escape and protect his family. Over two years he sent his family to the east coast spreading them between Boston and Providence, RI. Then he ran.

Somewhere in upstate New York PSI found him and nearly caught him.  Armando remembered his last encounter with the PSI’s hounds, deep in the bowels of a cave system, with their leader, Hypnos on his heels.  He stumbled blindly and finally into a cave filled with sparkling gems. The largest drew him towards it.  He reached out in desperation and following the brief but incredible burning sensation, found the large gem embedded in his chest, The rest of the gems in the cave had been reduced to dust. With augmented power, he surprised his hunters, blasting his way out of the caves, leaving Hypnos and his gang unconscious. Then he flew towards Boston and changed his name. With Dr. Valor McCoy’s help, he enrolled at MIT, and finished his degree in Computer Science and Systems Operations. However, instead of staying at MIT, and much to the disappointment of professors and colleagues, he had obtained a teaching position at Bunker Hill Community College. MIT was too high profile.  PSI would come sooner or later. They would want revenge and they would want the Gem. Better that they had a harder time finding him._ 

“Montoya! Montoya! Dude, you’re spacin’ again”

Slipstream’s voice brought him back to the present.  Montoya tried to smile, but it still hurt. Despite the healing that the speedster had performed, Armando was still hurting.  It pained him to laugh and yawn, and there was a tightness in his gums and muscles.  He was also sure that the metal rods and wires the doctors had placed in his mouth were still inside, but now fused to his bones.  

_Hmmmm….titanium-laced bones…_ Armando thought as he rubbed his chin. 

Slipstream’s pager started buzzing. He looked at the number, and reached for the phone. 

“You know, I can help you guys out. I have some skill in electronics. It would not be too hard to make some radios for us to communicate and be located easier.”

“Yeah, yeah. Talk to Jae Son. I’m not the one who has trouble gettin’ to the scene,” Slipstream responded as he dialed. 

Armando was going to say something more, but he was shushed, “Dude, it’s Cambridge PD. It could be important.”

Slipstream recognized the voice on the phone. Captain McKinney was normally a solid, dependable officer, except now he seemed a little shaken. The speedster put him on speaker-phone. 

“Yo, Slipstream. Somethin’s up in Kendall Square,” he said. “We don’t know what, but we’ve had a lotta phone calls outa there. Crazies yellin’ somethin’ about zombies, monsters from hell. I sent three squad caas and they ain’t reported back. ‘Cept one of my best saagents screamed, before the radio went dead.”

“Not good,” commented Montoya.

“Like, Legion Extreme is on it Captain!” Slipstream declared and hung up the phone. 

He was about to bolt across the Charles to Kendall Square,  when Armando spoke up. 

“Umm, don’t you think we should contact the others?”

“Oh, yeah. Dang! Those radios would sure come in handy.”

Slipstream dialed Dr. Lu’s, but only got a hold of Dragonfist.  He informed him of the zombie situation and then handed the phone to Armando who called Valor’s lab at MIT.  He got the answering machine, and had to leave a message. Before he finished, Slipstream was zipping from hospital room and down the back stairs. Armando, grabbed the bundle Slipstream had brought, blasted the window and flew out into the chilly morning, still in his hospital gown. _Ooops! _ he thought, activating his prismatic sphere for modesty. He headed across the river above the water-skating Slipstream towards the T-station at Kendall Square. In flight, he changed into the dark-body suit and cowled cloak of Somnus, Master of Sleep. 

In almost no time, the duo saw the chaos. Knots of people, including some in police uniforms, were chasing individuals who were screaming.  Nearby, three or four people dragged a woman from her car. Further back, a coffee house worker was being restrained by two others.  Across the street, another group forcibly led a struggling man in business suit.  They all looked like civilians. 

Slipstream looked up towards the prismatic sphere that contained Somnus, “Hey buddy, do you have any suggestions?”

“Uhh…you go first.”

“Hah! I always do.”

Slipstream sped towards the first knot of people.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 5, 2003)

Hey all! 

I'll be out of town this week, but hopefully, I'll put at least one post before I leave. 

If I am inspired,  I may leave *Issue#6: Blue Hawaii*  with malachai_rose to post while I'm gone. 

cheers,

B.H.

*edit*:

 Alas, I was unable to do any of the things I had planned to do to keep this Story updated. 

Please keep her goin'! I'll be back on the 12th with much to update!

B.H.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 12, 2003)

Back! 

Update in the next few days!

And I promise...I'll finally introduce *Cosmic Knight. *


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 18, 2003)

*issue#5, part III*

Theo Coolidge was bored and a little annoyed.  He monitored a diagnostic test while his mentor Valor McCoy participated in a cutting edge cryogenic experiment. 

_Sigh…it would be nice if Dr. McCoy were a little less protective._

Sometimes he felt that McCoy kept him locked away and hidden from the rest of the world. Theo felt that the professor took that debt to his father a bit too seriously.  He examined his arm reflecting the fluorescent lab lighting on the metallic sheen of his dark skin. He almost looked like a bronze statue in the right kind of light.  Too bad it didn’t give him any armor protection like Ironclad of the Champions, just a little energy reflection was all. Still, Theo was very distinct and maybe even lucky that McCoy was a fellow mutant and had taken him into his lab as a graduate student. He began to doze. Today’s task was definitely dull. 

The phone rang, startling Theo fully awake.  Before he could answer, the ringing stopped but shortly an indicator light on the phone showed there was a message. Theo listened as Valor’s “colleague” Somnus related the strange tale of the trouble in Kendall Square. He went to a nearby window not quite seeing the square from where he was, but knowing it was just over a few buildings.  He ran to his own lab.  Now was his chance to…to do what? 

_Big decision, Theo. Is it ready yet?_

In the basement, Theo fumbled excitedly with the keypad and typed in his combination releasing the lock and a hiss of cold gases.  The temperature adjusted quickly and Theo climbed into a suit of powered armor. 

_Valor, you have your ‘secret’ technology, but you know what? So do I._

He sent commands along another keypad on the arm of the suit, attached the virtual interface and the armor locked into place. Had anyone been looking from about 10 feet away, they would have seen an oversized knight in shining plate-mail armor complete with covered helm. A closer inspection would have revealed its more modern accouterments.

“Father,” Theo Coolidge whispered from inside the suit, “It’s time for Cosmic Knight!”

**

Slipstream knocked aside several zombies he had just blinded, keeping them from harming a normal human.  Somnus at first attempted to _Brain Drain_ the zombies, seeing as they had little will to begin with, however, he soon found that they reasserted themselves after walking in circles for a few seconds. He decided that his talents would be better used if he removed the normal humans from the ‘zombi-fied’ ones.  While Slipstream shot flashes of light to blind pockets of ‘combatants’, Somnus flew in and lifted the screaming humans from the fray, depositing them on the roof of nearby building.  He made haste after seeing one of the zombies close-up. They had a strange blue tinge to them and were covered in ice.  The speedster had an even more harrowing experience at close quarters with the ice zombies. He recognized some of them, still dressed in their police uniforms, yet now blue and frosty.  

Somnus was the first to notice the newcomer, a flying knight in full-plate armor, like something out of one of the munchkin D&D games he used to play…Of course, that was before DAoC. Whether this new flyer was a friend or foe or the cause of this havoc, Somnus could not tell, but he remained on his guard rescuing another panicked normal from the ice zombies.  

Slipstream looked up for a nanosecond and saw the flying knight also. A second glance, this one for a microsecond so he could process better, saw the knight blast a zombie away from the front of a hardware store as it tried to drag away a fleeing customer. So at least this guy was anti-zombie. Slipstream also wondered where the rest of the team was. 

_Snap!_ 

He flash-blinded another group of icicle-men. Then he remembered they would have to fly all the way across the Charles from downtown Boston, and Darkfire wasn’t _that_ fast. He saw Captain Valor streak across the buildings and his heart was hopeful. There were a whole lot of zombies, and more seemed to be spilling out from nearby alleyways adjacent to the square. He had to prevent some from attempting to chase people down into the subway. 

Cosmic Knight also saw Valor.  He was assaulted by mixed feelings and did not know whether to be relieved at the support—there were really a lot of zombies and a couple were climbing up a building towards him--or upset at possibly being upstaged.  The flying knight made to wave, but suddenly Valor pulled up and blasted him with telekinetic energy, driving Cosmic Knight back until he hovered a few feet above the hardware store. 

Slipstream and Somnus were momentarily confused as they saw Captain Valor in his metallic black armor knock the flying knight backwards with an energy blast.  The knight retaliated with a blast of his own, but Valor deftly avoided the shot with aerial acrobatics.  Slipstream and Somnus thought for a second to leap and fly to Valor’s aid against this new enemy, but there were just too many zombies to take even a few moments respite from their current corral and rescue operation. Plus, it looked like Valor could hold his own. 

Cosmic Knight had reeled backwards and nodded his head to activate the gyrostabilizers after Valor had surprised him with his force blast. Then he had fired back ineffectively. 

“What’s wrong with you, Valor?!” he yelled

He heard Captain Valor grunt and then fly rapidly towards him.  As Valor approached and subsequently smashed into him, Cosmic Knight saw his ice-encrusted faceplate and the frost that covered his suit. Then the knight crashed through the roof from the force of the strike scaring a group of huddled patrons even more, and knocking tools and other do-it-yourself supplies throughout the store.  The shadow of Valor then hovered over the hole he had created and fired again sending Cosmic Knight skidding backwards even as he tried to rise through shelves of lawn and garden equipment.  The knight ended up in a heap of rubble, attempted to rise, and then lay still

When Captain Valor fired and fortunately missed him sending debris exploding nearby, Slipstream knew something was wrong. He wanted to retaliate, but was caught in the middle of another group of ice zombies.  From the direction of the river another flying ‘hero’ glided into view, adding to the chaos.  This time it was a woman with blonde hair, blue robes lined with fur and a sparkling aura. She gave a cursory wave to Somnus and continued to fly towards the alley most of the zombies were marching to. 

Inside the hardware store, Theo Coolidge opened his eyes trying to remember where he was and what had happened and why he was in so much pain.  He couldn’t feel his hands or his legs, and he only heard this “beeping” sound in his head and he only saw green, fluorescent light.  After a few seconds the light turned from a blur to words. Slowly he began to comprehend seeing the scrolling messages of his heads-up display, and when he realized what had happened he quickly sat up, sending another shelf toppling to the ground. He activated his suit’s stealth capabilities and then its infra-red sensors before peeing through the store window and out the hole in the roof.  

Outside, with the arrival of Darkfire and Dragonfist, Slipstream had finally confronted Captain Valor, hitting once with his sonic clap. The attack caused sparks to fly all over Valor’s battle suit and drove the corrupted Captain Valor back. Dragonfist took out a few zombies with his _Super-Hakuden_ sending the ch’i energy around the fleeing people to strike the frost zombies squarely. Darkfire picked up a zombie and hurled it into a group, knocking several over. Then she followed her projectile crashing into a horde pouring from one of the alleyways.  

“The main danger is that way!” cried the blonde woman. “Legion Extreme, concentrate your attacks over here.”

Darkfire needed no encouragement as she punched zombies into “unconsciousness” with relish. Soon the tide stopped, thanks to her and an ice wall that had formed in the alley. She looked up to the roof and saw the blonde woman wink as she glided across to the other side. 

In the main square, Dragonfist and Somnus cleaned up the rest of the icy creatures.  Cosmic Knight attempted to rush at Captain Valor unseen. By some stroke of misfortune, the new hero missed and crashed into the wall behind Valor instead, knocking himself unconscious. Slipstream heard the crash and then saw the flying knight appear from out of nowhere half in and half out of the building and not moving. Seizing the opportunity as the twisted Valor turned to a new, closer foe, Slipstream sent another sonic boom his way. The hit sent Valor into convulsions and then tumbling to the pavement. 

There was a brief pause as the heroes waved or gave a thumbs-up to each other from various locations in the square. A group of untainted humans had gathered around Dragonfist for protection. 

“Worry not, good people, the danger is passed,” Dragonfist spoke to the crowd. 

As if on cue, a rumbling began, shaking the foundations of the square, and sending the citizens screaming in all directions once again. Dragonfist was knocked prone but rolled and came to his feet quickly. The street below him caved in and a wave of cold assaulted him.  Two enormous feral heads filled with sharp teeth rose from the sinkhole followed by a huge sinuous, four-legged body. 

Dragonfist, who was closest, and the rest of Legion Extreme paused as the creature spoke: 

_*[size=large]“I am Frostbite! Now you will know what it is to fear the cold….*[/size]_


----------



## honorwolf (Jul 19, 2003)

At last the introduction of cosmic knight.  I wonder how the battle of the armored mutants will go, with the introduction of Frostbite.
Will the heroes carry the day or will more Ice zombies roam "Bean Town."  To bad about no other help being forthcoming as it looks like Cosmic Knight has to face off against his professor.  Good intro Broc.  Keep these coming.  And YEAH!!!  I can post a reply again.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Jul 19, 2003)

Stoopid Ice Dog... lol, that was a fun encounter watchin Cosmic Knight and Valor Mckoy knock each other around. Alas me and Somnus had to spend all our time helping the norms outta harms way and didnt take the time to realize that Valor was being mind controlled by blues clues. 

Well cool post and glad to see ya back Broc


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 23, 2003)

*issu#5, part IV*

Even in the crisp November morning the ice dog-seal thing that called itself Frostbite steamed. Dragonfist’s teeth chattered as he looked up at the creature’s baleful frosty-blue eyes. A boom sounded above him as Slipstream hit Frostbite with a sonic attack from range.  Ice and snow rained down on the martial artist as he closed to rapid punch the beast.  In seconds Dragonfist’s hands were blue with cold and his fists bled. Punching Frostbite did not seem to have hurt him. Dragonfist wondered it that was what hitting a glacier was like.  Stiff from the cold, he was unable to dodge when one of the dog heads grabbed him in its gaping maw. The other head stared through him, boring into his psyche with a mind-numbing hum. Dragonfist felt his joints harden even more.  

Slipstream heard Dragonfist scream as he attempted to twist himself free from jaws of the ice demon seal-dog. He fired another blast, but again the attack did not even seem to phase the creature.  Finally, Darkfire got the creature’s attention with a fireball. Unfortunately, only one of her balls of black arcane flame hit. Frostbite was surprisingly agile for his size…and tricky.

A spiked tail struck the superheroine from her blindside sending her spinning into the air. Slipstream closed to attempt a Quicksilver Strike hoping to get past the demon’s tough defenses.  He only felt pain, as Frostbite’s supernatural cold assaulted him when he touched its slick hide. 

Dragonfist pushed with all his might as his will and body were being transformed to serve the Master of Cold. He cried out as he tore free and then rolled away as far as he could. 

“The cold…the cold…,” Slipstream heard him mutter as he tumbled by. 

The Speedster ducked as the giant, spiked tail whizzed by his head. Another blast of fire annoyed Frostbite and the demon roared and turned his head towards Darkfire. Then, strangely, one of the heads yawned. Slipstream turned to look for Sonmus. He saw the scintillating sphere of his companion’s force field hovering nearby, out of range of the demon seal-dog’s reach, of course, but perhaps they had found the beast’s weakness. Slipstream felt that they would loose in a battle of attrition even with Darkfire’s fire melting Frostbite’s glacial hide.  However, maybe their mentalist would turn the tide. 

That momentary musing cost Slipstream. He felt a sudden cold and tried to dodge at the last second, but to no avail. Frostbite had him in one of its mouths.  Slipstream shook his head violently to try to avoid the gaze of the creature, but he could not resist. 

_You are mine….mine…mine…._ he heard over and over in the depths of his brain. Slowly, he was becoming encrusted with ice. 

“If  your gonna do something, Somnus, dude, do it quick!” he screamed hoping anyone would hear. 

Slipstream attempted to speed up his molecules to slip out from the creature’s jaws, but it was those cold eyes that held him. The beast shuddered as Darkfire hit it with another volley of fireballs sending chunks of ice in all direction and creating a surreal mist throughout the square.  Finally, Frostbite gave a massive yawn and slumped to the pavement. Slipstream slid from between it’s icicle-like teeth and gave a thumbs up to the prismatic sphere that hid Somnus from the view of most mortals. 

Slipstream ordered, “Destroy it! Destroy it!” as he crawled away.

Darkfire went at the task with a fervor, reducing the “sleeping” form of Frostbite to a corpse of molten slag. The stench was incredible, and Bostonians later claimed that the smell reached all the way across the Charles to Beacon Hill.  

Somnus landed near the recovering Slipstream and Dragonfist. 

He made an off-hand remark, “Hmmm…didn’t know that I could affect alien minds. I guess I am even more powerful than I thought. Oh, she said her name was Ice Shadow.”

Then he noticed that a nearby cyber-café had not been damaged by the fight and excused himself to log on.  They also noticed that the blonde-haired super that had joined them was gone as well. 

Warmed by the blazing fire, Slipstream hit on an idea. He called Darkfire over and asked her to tone down her flames a little to scorch the still frozen Valor.  As the flames singed him and his suit, the blue pallor soon disappeared.  Dragonfist informed F.B. I. Agents of their discovery once they arrived and soon, the ice zombies, though a little burned, were returned to normal. 

When Valor came to, he was not pleased. Cosmic Knight, who had just shaken off his second set of cobwebs that day, made a comment about Valor succumbing to the mind powers of the ice demon. In response, Valor wrapped him up with a nearby lamppost using his suit-enhanced telekinesis.  

“Who are you, really, Mr. Cosmic Knight?”

Valor used his own mutant mental abilities to probe the mind of the powered armor hero. 

Cosmic Knight received the mental image of a smile, _Shouldn’t you be monitoring the lab, Theo._

Theo replied with a telepathic “Doh!”  

“It’s alright, fellow Legion Extremers. I know who he is now and I am sure that this information will keep him tame.”

“Aww, dude. Punked twice by Cap’n Valor and on your debut!”

Slipstream kept up with all the supers and had never heard of Cosmic Knight before. 

The Cosmic Knight tore from the lamppost entangle easily and stormed off, fuming amidst the laughter from the rest of the gang….

*End of Issue #5*


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 24, 2003)

*Legion Extreme Issue#6: Blue Hawaii*

Anaka Ai Lee, a.k.a. Dragonfist flipped through the channels of the television as he munched down his third bowl of Wheaties. He paused as he saw a familiar “face” pop on the screen on SNN, the Superhuman News Network. 

*“That’s right, Cavalier. There’s a new power-armored hero in town. Well, not in Millennium City, but here in Boston. Next time you want to visit Beantown, know that you have a rival whose gonna lay the smackdown on you. Me, that’s right. Cosmic Knight! ”*

Anaka spit out some of his breakfast as he guffawed.

“Guys! You gotta come and check this out.”

Darkfire and Dr. Lu ran in while Jae Sun casually walked to get a view of the screen. 

The report continued:

*“There you have it, folks! Cosmic Knight, Boston’s newest Superhero, and the most recent addition to Legion Extreme calls out MC’s very own Cavalier.”*

Gasps ensued.

“Who?” asked Jae Sun

“Since when?” questioned Dragonfist

_The view on the screen switches back to Cosmic Knight holding up a can of soda._

*“And remember kids, drink Nar-cola. It’s refreshing!”*

Jae Sun frowned. Darkfire began to giggle finding the situation particularly funny. Dr. James Lu laughed raucously.

“Does Slipstream know about this?” asked the immortal.

They all shrugged their shoulders.

**

_The Parker residence: Beacon Hill, Boston, MA_

“Uhhh…Elisa. Like this is Brian. I was wondering, like if you wanted to fly out. I mean I’ll fly you out to Hawaii for the Sunset Cup.”

_a pause_

“Surfing. Like to see me compete.”

Brian Parker grimaced. 

“Yes, Bobby can come. ‘Cept I ain’t payin’ for him.”

Elisa Perez spoke of Bobby Morrero aka Meteor Man. 

“Well great. I’ll have my agent set things up and we’ll see ya in Honolulu!”

_another pause_

“Yeah. My grandma is coming also. OK, bye. I know.”

Brian Parker hung up the phone and exhaled. He was in love with Elisa Perez, Meteor Man’s girlfriend.  However, she thought of him only as...as a great friend.  

“Curse you, Meteor Man,” Brian said shaking his fist. 

The long-time hero was definitely a rival. Brian believed that he had prevented Slipstream from admission into the California Patrol, and thus, forced him to move from California, humiliated.  His envy clouded his memories and made him ungrateful. Brian Parker was soon shaking his head realizing that he had _really_ moved to Boston to take care of his aging grandmother and that had he not left San Diego, he would have never met and become a part of Legion Extreme. 

He sighed, fingering his latest gadget. Armando Montoya, Valor’s friend and sometime competitor had created custom-shaped radios for all of them to keep in contact.  His looked like a Star Trek Federation Badge Communicator and worked just like on the Next Generation. 

It had been a few weeks since the “Frostbite Affair”, and Boston was getting colder.  To all in the great metro area, Legion Extreme were heroes and conversation pieces. This week, Congressman Mansfield was going to recognize them publicly for their service at a ceremony in Boston Common.  Fortunately, since Hatcher Cryogenic’s experiment, nothing strange had happened. GRAB was silent and none of the baddies that had surfaced that night at MFA had come back up. It was too quiet, in Brian’s opinion, but hopefully, nothing would happen until the weekend since he would be in Hawaii at the World Surfing Federation’s Sunset Beach Cup competition.  If he could perform well there, then it was on to Australia in the early 2003.  As it stood now, he would have to run back and forth at least once after he arrived to make the Boston Common Ceremony (Wednesday) and then surf the first rounds on Thursday.  One superspeed trip a week was enough for him. 

His communicator beeped.  

“Well, the quiet was nice while it lasted,” he said before picking it up. 

“Yoh! Slipstream here.”

“Hello, Slipstream. Jae Sun, here. Could you please join me at Suffolk County? There’s been a breakout.”

Slipstream arrived seconds after he had hung up the phone.  Deep inside, he met Jae Sun, as the immortal and Anaka stood in front of a burned out jail cell. 

“Whoa! Anyone dead?” asked the speedy superhero. 

“Fortunately, no. However, the Morbane escaped.”

“Who?”

Jae Sun rolled his eyes and sighed, “Oliver Nesmith, whom we discovered was a D.E.M.O.N. agent, possibly a leader which they call a Morbane.”

“How do you know so much about them, Jae Son?”

Slipstream narrowed his eyes seriously, but as Jae Sun, keeper of the Dragonlines stared back, Slipstream smiled and then laughed.

“Naw, bra, ya know I’m just kiddin’. Right?”

“Sometimes, Slipstream, I wonder whether you take anything seriously. The Morbane, although locked away was able to still cast spells. Apparently, he either created a fiery rift to escape or summoned _something_ that did. We will need to keep a close eye on the city this week.”

“Well, without me, Jae Son. I’m goin’ to Hawaii.”

“What?” Jae Sun crossed his arms and scowled disapprovingly. 

“Grandma and I are takin’ a little vacation. Some tasty waves. Surfin’ competition. All that good stuff. Oops!”

He smiled and tried to pretend that he hadn’t said that in front of Dragonfist. 

“Anyway, see ya Wednesday for the hoopla.”

“When are you leaving?”

“Umm…mañana.”

“So you can patrol tonight.”

“Whatever. When I get back next week, man. I gotta get psyched and prepare, like mentally.”

And then Slipstream was off in a flash. 

Jae Sun shook his head. Too many villains were still at large in Boston, and his most efficient ranger was going on vacation. 

“Anaka, what am I to do with all these egos?”

With a sigh of frustration, he walked towards the exit. 

**

_Honolulu, Hawaii_

Slipstream smelled something fishy.  Several of his fellow competitors had been checked into the hospital, and their only link was that they had attended the same party, one of the many being thrown before Thursday’s events.  

_Why did it have to be so complicated?_ Brian Parker mused to himself as he left the hospital. 

This afternoon he had to be back in Boston for the ceremony and then the opening round tomorrow. Elisa would arrive. Now, a mystery had surfaced. His mates were sick and he suspected sabotage by the notorious drug-dealer “slick” Rick, a ne’er-do-well who hung around the surfing circuit. He had declined the invite to his party, but not being totally innocent of use in the not so recent past, he had decided to “live and let live.”  He regretted his decision as he had visited Sean and Kevin. Both were hooked up to tubes, and had trouble breathing and suddenly had melanomas and no hair. The doctor had told him that they were suffering from severe radiation sickness. What was Rick up to?

He hid behind a palm tree and muttered, “Scooby-dobbie doo!” in his best imitation of the famous cartoon dog. 

In a heartbeat, Slipstream was heading towards the resort were Rick was staying. It was time that pusher had a talking to, and if he didn’t want to talk, well Slipstream didn’t mind if he needed a little encouragement.

When he arrived, two of Rick’s hired thugs attempted to stall him. Slipstream spun between them in less than a blink of an eye and knocked them forcibly to the ground. 

“Where’s your boss?” 

Groggily they pointed towards one of the bedrooms of the suite.  The superhero entered to find his quarry just waking up. The drug-dealer sat up 

“Whoa! Slipstream. Ummm….lookin’ for some special candy?”

“Rick, I’m tired of your antics and I’m gonna ask you nice to leave town. I already called the cops and they’re on their way over. So you got some choices.”

“Awww, dude, why the bad vibes? I know you don’t smoke anymore, but man you used to be cool about and not be all preachy. Dude, have you gone boy scout on me? Man, it’s makin’ me itch.”

“That party! You hurt some of our friends.”

“Slip’, man, I’m innocent.”

“Then if not you and your drugs, who?”

“Can’t tell you, cuz…well, I don’t wanna get all beat up.”

Slipstream made a threatening move.

“Alright, alright….man this glowing creature came up out of the water and started messin’ with us. He wanted a cut of the action. His name was RADIUM of the Ultimates!”

Slipstream gave him a quizzical look as Rick raised his voice.  Then he heard moaning from the other room. As he went to check it out, he saw Rick dash out the window from the corner of his eye. He was about to pursue, but the sight in the common room gave him pause. He saw a yellowish, green glowing man, possibly naked, but with no mouth or ears and nothing down there either. The worst of it was that the two thugs were vomiting violently and writhing on the floor. Slipstream began to feel sick as waves of radiation, emanating from the glowing figure hit him. 

“Radium!” he gasped, firing a sonic blast as he retreated back towards the bedroom.

Radium followed and soon another villian popped his head in. Slipstream recognized him as one of his arch-rivals Slick, also of the Ultimates.

“Well, well, what have we got here? Welcome to our parlor, said the Ulitmates to their latest fly.”

Slipstream suddenly found himself stuck to the floor as if he had just stepped on super-strong fly-paper. 

“Radium, blast him!”

The “man” made out of radiation projected sickly green energy at Slipstream causing intense pain and nausea to the speedster.  His previous attack had hit, but the thing made of energy seemed to absorb it.  He tried again, but with little result. 

“C’mon you coward,” Slipstream called to Slick, “Can’t you finish me yourself?”

“Why’ever for, Slip’? I got Radium here to pump you with rads. No more kids for you,”

Slick laughed as Radium hit Slipstream with radiation again. It was becoming hard to see and think. Then it clicked.

“Got. To. Get. Out,” Slipstream muttered as he focused and vibrated his molecules to incredible speeds. He began to sink through the floor and the strange force that had held him fast.  He made it to the basement and took a few seconds to recover, then sped back upstairs, only to see the glowing Radium, and Slick next to him, heading for the jungle. 

Slipstream followed at a distance locating the cave where they were hiding. 

“Can’t face them alone. Must get help. Will bring others.”

He shook his head getting the rest of the fuzziness out, and becaue he had just heard how stupid he sounded. It was almost time to leave for Boston anyway. He hoped that his grandmother was alright.  He raced down to the shore, looked east and tested the water.  

“Time to fly!”

Slipstream, taking a hyper-velocity start, streaked across the ocean, sending water high into the air and a wake felt for at least a kilometer.  In record time he hit the California coast, and then continued onward as a blur across the United States.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Jul 25, 2003)

Very cool update Broc. I liked the way you described Slips mega-movement from Hawaii back to Boston, heh, nice visual. As for Slick and Radium... well Slicks a punk but Radium, well hes pretty tough for a mook bad guy


----------



## honorwolf (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, very cool update.  I am glad that slipstream had the sense to get help.  Some people's ego's can get the best of them.  Slipstream was humble and went to get his buddies for what will come as a good old fashioned after school beat down on the ultimates.  Need I say more.  It is good to have the back up of friends.  I hope you can post the next issue and show all the true believers what I am talking about.  But it was pretty messed up to be attacked by a guy made of radiation.  I cannot wait for the next installment.  I do like it when a team comes together.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 31, 2003)

*issue #6, part II*

Slipstream and Valor McCoy were confused.  They really thought that they were on to Jae Sun Lee. However, there in clear daylight Warwolf  _and_ Jae Sun posed next to each other for reporters. It didn’t make any sense. Valor looked around to see who was missing from the people they knew.  Montoya was missing, but Dr. McCoy knew very well that Armando and Somnus were the same. 

_Aha! That crazy old Chinese man from the flower shop isn’t here.  He must be the Warwolf!_ 

Valor ran to tell Slipstream, but before he got to the speedster to tell his juicy secret, the shadow of the Warwolf crossed over him. 

“Problems?” asked the Warwolf in his guttural voice. 

Valor hesitated as he looked upon eight feet of fur and muscle.  The hesitation was long enough to prevent him from mind linking with Slipstream before Congressman Mansfield began speaking, and then when Valor tried to tell Slipstream a little later, he refused to allow contact!

_Dude, I’m tryin’ to hear the Congressiman!_ he heard in his head and was shut out. 

 Mansfield was a strong proponent of parahuman rights and gave many accolades to Legion Extreme and the benefits of their presence in Boston, their cooperation with local and federal law enforcement, and community service. Warwolf leaped and flexed, Darkfire flew and modeled , Sonmus glowed, Dragonfist demonstrated forms, Slipstream zipped around, and Valor showed off his retractable suit of armor. Jae Sun shook many hands with local leaders and the peoples. 

Eventually, the show ended and citizens began to leave the Common. Warwolf excused himself and leaped towards Chinatown.  Shortly, Slipstream and Jae Sun were able to have a private conversation. They had tried during the ceremony, but had been constantly interrupted.  Jae Sun had also been in his “high society” mode smiling a lot but saying little. So after Jae Sun had had time to catch his breath, leaving to get away from all the people momentarily, Slipstream finally caught him up on the morning’s events. 

“The Ultimates, hmm? Did you see the rest? Binder, Blackstar, Cyclone, Thunderbolt?”

Slipstream shook his head. 

“Well, then. Perhaps it is time for a vacation to Hawaii.  We will fly out tomorrow, and join you for an evening raid on their hideout.”

Jae Sun rubbed his hands together mischievously. 

“Umm…what about my Grandma? And Elisa?”

A gleam came to Jae Sun’s eye as he saw his friend, the apothecary, arrive late.  He pointed. 

“We’ll take Dr. Lu?”

Slipstream groaned.

**

Theo ground his teeth in frustration as he watched the daily news.  He had helped save Boston from the ravages of Frostbite just as much as the rest of the team, and definitely more than Captain Valor who had been “changed” into a flying frost zombie by the ice demon. Dr. McCoy was just being petty, keeping him at the lab, doing experiments while he took all the credit. 

_Were all PI’s like this?  What do I have to do to gain LE’s respect?_ 

Earlier this evening, Valor had come in and announced that he was going on a short vacation. He had put Theo in charge giving him a wink.  

_Was the Nar-cola add too much? Sigh…Maybe I’ll transfer somewhere else. But then who would take me. Without my armor, I’m just a mutant…_

He went into the secret room that he had created at the back of one of Valor’s main laboratories and checked and retooled his powered armor suit long into the night. 

**

Slipstream was exhausted after rushing back from Boston early in the morning, but as Brian Parker he still managed to qualify to get to the finals on Saturday.  He scanned the crowd, spotting Elisa and Grandma Shannon on the beach as he swam back to shore. Unfortunately, he also saw Bobby Morrero tagging along. 

“Congratulations, _Brian_,” Bobby offered as the finalists were announced. 

“Thanks, _Me’Bobby_,” replied Slipstream accepting his hand. 

They both knew each other’s secret identities. Elisa knew neither, though she looked at Brian strangely upon hearing the corruption of Bobby’s name.  They stared at each other and tested one another’s grip until Elisa cleared her throat. 

“Maybe we can all meet for dinner!” she said cheerily trying to break the tension. 

“Sorry, Elisa. I can’t. My friends are coming in from Boston. I was going to do something with them. But maybe tomorrow night.”

She looked disappointed. Bobby looked curious, and as Brian made to leave, he took him aside. 

“Alright, Parker. What’s goin’ down?”

“Nothin’ that a old, wash-out like you would be interested in.”

“Look, Parker, I know that you’re too full of yourself to have any real friends. So I figure some of your fellow teammates are comin’. I want in.”

Brian bit his tongue, trying to think what Jae Sun or Warwolf would do….That’s right, more targets for the bad guys! He feigned humility. 

“Fine! Meet us at…,” and Brian Parker filled him in. 

**

“I can’t take you anywhere, can I,” the voice echoed through the cave. “Look, I was really tryin’ to do you a favor. Get you off the visual crack. Get you in some sun, and you have to get way too close to some of my clients and get them all sick. Who knew that, that  boy scout, Slipstream would be here. No more vacations for you, Glowboy.”

Captain Valor reached out to a troubled and angry mind. The thoughts of Radium echoed disappointment and frustration and bitterness. He shared these with Somnus. 

_I think he’s redeemable, with the right amount of counseling and mental surgery._

The other mentalist agreed. They would attempt to control Radium while the others would try and corral Slick. It seemed that only the two of them were here on Oahu. Jae Sun, who had stayed back at the hotel to watch for the rest of the Ultimates just in case, had told them that this was an opportunity that should not go wasted. He had also informed PRIMUS of the operation. When Slick and Radium were subdued, PRIMUS would swoop in and secure them. 

Slipstream peeked around the corner of a passage that led to a large cave. Warwolf and Dragonfist sneaked closer to their quarry while Darkfire and Meteor Man held back in reserve. He had sort of listened to Warwolf as the lupine general had discussed the tactics for this capture mission, but Slipstream was focused on one thing..well two, really. Punking Slick and showing up Meteor Man in the process. 

Slick was still complaining when Dragonfist accidentally kicked a rock that went skipping across the cave. 

“Who’s there?” asked Slick peering into the darkness of the cave illuminated as it was only by Radium’s green-yellow glow contrasting eerily with steam from a hot spring in the center of the room. 

Red eyes peered back at him from the shadows, and Slick struck, controlling the very force of friction to hold whatever had those eyes bound to the cave floor.

“Radium! Split man! We’ve been had!” 

And Slick literally skated across the ground towards a back exit. Warwolf tried to leap after him but howled in pain as his own momentum slammed him to the ground. He could not tear free from the sticky floor. 

It was up to Slipstream. He zipped after Slick. Dragonfist attempted to skirt the pool to attempt to give him back up, but the martial artist was relatively much too slow to catch up to the two speedsters. As he tore himself free, Warwolf realized that Slipstream would have to get Slick alone. He ripped out a stalactite to throw a projectile at Radium, but held as he saw the mentalists float in, Valor in front with Sonmus as back up. The scintillating hero struck at Radium’s mind, lowering his willpower so that Valor could reach inside easier. Having already targeted his brain and read his mind, Captain Valor decided to change Radium’s perspective. The scientist made Radium believe that he was no longer a glowing creature of energy, but human again. 

_We can help you. We can help you to change back to normal_ spoke Valor to the Living Radiation’s troubled psyche. 

Radium paused, his glow dimming slightly.  Sonmus subtly caused changes in Radium’s neurotransmitters to give him a sense of relaxation and sleepiness. Warwolf was very pleased to see the teamwork of the two “mind mages”. This would be pretty easy after all.  He was about to set his giant rock-spear down when he saw Meteor Man brace for a energy blast. 

“No! You idiot!” roared the Warwolf. 

But it was too late. Meteor Man blasted Radium, doing him little harm, but causing enough stir to shake him from Valor’s illusions and some of Somnus’s sleep induction. Radium retaliated sending a cone of radioactive energy at Meteor Man, Valor, and Somnus. Meteor Man’s force field absorbed much of the attack and he held his ground, but Valor and Somnus were knocked back by the impact. Valor slammed hard against the cave wall and was knocked unconscious. Somnus barely held on trying to concentrate amidst the nausea of the radiation wave.  He let loose with harsher mental attacks. However, Radium did not go down easy. Meteor Man’s attacks seemed ineffectual. Darkfire flew over and unleashed a barrage of fireballs, however, those that hit also did little against Radium.  Warwolf threw the stalactite and missed.  He grimaced as he realized that he would have to do this the hard way.  Knowing it would hurt him as much as it hurt Radium he ran and then leaped over the steamy pool smashing into his enemy and knocking him to the ground.  Warwolf nearly slid into the darkness as even touching Radium hurt.  He moved away as quickly as possible. 

Dragonfist nearly out of the room and into the passage through which Slick had fled, turned around not wanting to miss the action. As Radium went down, the martial artist released some ch’i energy at the glowing man, sending him deeper into oblivion. Darkfire, not liking anyone hitting a creature when they are down tossed a boulder near Dragonfist as a warning.... 

_Meanwhile…_

Slipstream sped into a twisting narrow hall and then a larger passage. He spied Slick ahead. In his wake, the ground had become slippery, more than any ice, and Slipstream guessed, nearly frictionless. The hero nearly lost his balance, but the bad guy was getting away. In desperation, Slipstream took a few precious steps and jumped next to Slick in an attempt to smash him with his fist. His lost his footing before he could land a solid blow, but almost imperceptibly the strange tiki charm that Dr. Lu had given to him before they had set out, glowed. Slipstream tumbled into Slick and they went down together in a heap. His surfing training allowed Slipstream to roll with the spill and he was able to get to his feet first, where he proceeded to beat Slick silly emphasizing his punches with words that would make his grandma blush…..

**

PRIMUS arrived shortly, and locked Slick and Radium down in “hot” boxes that forced them into a deep sleep. Radium’s, of course was lined with lead. No one talked to Meteor Man who really did not apologize for his actions. He tagged along as the heroes flew or were driven towards the Naval Base.  Slipstream had already forced a need for quick action, taunting one of Slick’s compatriots over the downed villain’s wrist-radio before smashing it. Somehow, the media had also been tipped off and at least one station had a chopper flying over the cave entrance.  Warwolf had long disappeared, but Jae Sun met them at the base. 

“Where to now, PRIMUS?” asked the recovered Captain Valor.

Ken Yamaguchi, the resident Silver Avenger answered, “Tonight, our temporary security station. Tomorrow, Stronghold!”


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 31, 2003)

1000! Views !


----------



## honorwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

Yes amazing battle.   Great simple tactics, except that stupid guy...what's his name... oh yeah, Meteor Man.  Major Idiot in our book. It must have been pure dumb luck that allowed him to survive the Battle of Detroit.  Yet, it is still tactically sound to have another body for the bad guys to aim at.  Well, I enjoyed laying the smack down on Radium, but everytime you close with him, you lose BODY because of the radiation.  But slamming him was justifiably cool.  Wait to the next battle true believers.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 31, 2003)

honorwolf said:
			
		

> *It must have been pure dumb luck that allowed him to survive the Battle of Detroit.   *




See Issue#3, part II above!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in updating...

I've been moving into a new place and things are only now starting to settle. I'm looking forward to sending all of you 

*Issue #7: Legion Extreme v. The Ultimates!*


----------



## Mucknuggle (Aug 8, 2003)

This is a cool thread, I can't wait for more! What happened to the good friar?


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 8, 2003)

Mucknuggle said:
			
		

> *This is a cool thread, I can't wait for more! What happened to the good friar? *




Thanks!  

The player who ran Grey Mage only played that one time, unfortunatley. However, I'm SURE that Grey Mage and the friar will return....

FYI...we are currently on Issue #10 (issue = session), so as you can see I am 4 issues behind.  So that means there's plenty o' writing to go.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 8, 2003)

*Legion Extreme Issue#7:Legion Extreme vs. the Ultimates * 

_Coast Guard Air Station Barbers Point, Oahu_

The KC-141 _Starlifter_ prepped for take-off. It was close to midnight as two large coffins were driven into the spacious cargo hold of the airplane. Escorting them and then securing them into the bay were members of PRIMUS, the United States agency that dealt specifically with parahumans. Earlier that day, they had secured two delta class supervillians with the help of Boston’s own Legion Extreme. Now they were loading them onto the aircraft destined for Stronghold—the US’s maximum security prison for paranormals. 

They were leaving earlier than expected, on the suggestion by Jae Sun Lee, de-facto leader of Legion Extreme. There had been too much coverage of the raid. They had to advance the timetable as there was no telling how quickly the rest of the Ultimates would respond, if at all, to the plight of their comrades. Jae Sun reminded the members of PRIMUS that Binder, leader of the Ultimates, was no idiot. It was even rumored that he had once been part of UNTIL, the United Nation’s anti-super agency, so they ran some spin control leaking to the press that they would be leaving early the next morning when now in fact they were due to depart shortly after midnight. 

Jae Sun shook his head as he, Somnus, Valor, Dragonfist and KenYamaguchi (the local Silver Avenger) boarded the plane.  Meteor Man flew in over them. 

“I told Darkfire _and_ Slipstream that it was imperative that they come, but they did not listen. I will give Meteor Man credit for one thing. At least he has his priorities aligned correctly.” 

Dragonfist nodded in agreement.  Somnus and Valor moved quickly to monitor the “hot boxes” to make sure that Slick and Radium’s vitals were alright. 

Suddenly, the INTRUDER ALERT alarm sounded throughout the complex. 

Yamaguchi spoke into his wrist-radio and then looked to Jae Sun. 

“There is a suit of powered armor flying at rapid speed towards the base. It could be Cyclone!”

Jae Sun, however, shook his head looking at his own communicator, a custom-made-by-Armando-Montoya, holographic, wristwatch.  

“Please tell the base to stand down, Mr. Yamaguchi. I believe it is one of our own.”

“A new member?”

Jae Sun rolled his eyes and replied, “Let us just say that he is a _provisional_ member.”

He spoke at the hologram of the flying figure above his watch.

“Cosmic Knight, you are approaching a highly armed military base. Please land and walk to the gate. You are late, did you know?”

Valor shook his head and muttered under his breath, “Rebellious, independent students….what can you do?”

Cosmic Knight did as he was told and soon was clanking along the tarmac towards the _Starlifter_.

“How did you know?” asked  Dragonfist.

“I watch lots of television! I left right away when I saw the report on SNN.” 

If the rest of the team could have seen inside of Cosmic Knight’s helmet they would have seen Theo Coolidge wearing a broad smile. 

Jae Sun groaned. If Cosmic Knight knew about the plan, then so did the Ultimates. 

“We need to leave, post-haste!” he yelled to the Silver Avenger over the din of the jet engines, and climbed aboard. 

Soon, the KC-141 was zooming into the sky towards the east. 

**
Darkfire walked along a moonlit beach. Deep in the recesses of her sometimes amnesic memory she remembered a place like this. The moon and the sky was a different color and she seemed to recall two suns, one almost always causing a perpetual twilight.  True nights like this were rare. 

_ This whole world is way too orange!_ she thought. 

She saw the great silver bird streak across the sky. Most of her companions were in the belly of that beast on their way to put the bad men in a deep dungeon. She was so grateful for Dragonfist for translating the “earth” words to concepts she could understand.  “Planes” were full of grass in her world and what was a “Maximum Security Prison”? She imagined Stronghold as a bleak fortress with black towers. Or maybe that was another repressed memory? She shook her head and sat in the sand letting waves lap against her feet and buttocks.  Anaka Ai Lee was a nice enough man. Too bad he was a little homely.

With her peripheral vision she spied the couple that Uncle Jae Sun had asked her to monitor. He had hinted that the skinny blonde man was Slipstream and he needed watching when it came to his interaction with the human female. Not that Darkfire had needed any help. They smelled the same after all…like sand and sea mixed in with man-smell. She could hear snatches of their conversation on the wind….

It wasn’t going well. 

“I really appreciate you asking me here to Hawaii. It’s been a nice little vacation. Brian, you’re such a great friend.”

Brian scowled. Fortunately, the darkness hid his features from Elisa Perez, Meteor Man’s girlfriend. 

“Thanks for looking after me while Bobby had some urgent business.”

The surfing superhero felt pangs of guilt. Already the transport was heading east across the Pacific. He should have been there.  What was he doing here?

_Your making the most of a great opportunity, Brian. When Meteor Man’s away…._, spoke his inner voice. 

In the moonlight he briefly switched to Slipstream and then back to Brian Parker to shock Elisa with a boost of superhero presence. 

“Elisa, you mean more to me than just a friend.”

He reached out to hold her hand as they walked along the beach. She responded briefly, but then pulled her hand away. 

“Brian, please take me back to the hotel.”

There was a hint of fear in her voice.  He wanted to say so much more…like “I can treat you better than Bobby,” or “You don’t need him. You need me,” but Brian remained quite, feeling defeated. 

_I should have gone with the rest of the guys._

Awkwardly, and in silence he escorted Elisa back to civilization. 

**

_Somewhere below Millennium City, Michigan…_

“_Starbird! _To me!” shouted the metallic voice. 

Through the large underground cavern a large modified stealth fighter glided towards a man wearing golden-metallic, green-highlighted, powered armor.  Another man in silver-gray powered armor joined him. His suit was sleeker, more aerodynamic, and apparently built for speed. Two more men joined them. Both were almost perfect physical specimens in black spandex. Across the smaller of the two’s chest, lightning bolts had been stylized. Between his fingertips, electricity arched.  The other was barrel-chested, the largest of the four. A red star had been emblazoned on his costume and a cape flowed behind him without any wind.  They climbed aboard the stealth plane.

“I don’t know, Binder. It seems foolish to go after the kids,” said the large man. 

They had a policy of addressing each other by their aliases when dressed for action. 

The man in the green-highlighted armor did not even turn to acknowledge his compatriot. 

“We don’t leave any of our own behind.”

Inside he was thinking less nobly. Binder could have cared less about Slick, but he was not finished studying Radium. He shuddered at the thought of someone else getting hold of a living fusion reaction. Then he’d never be able to get back at _Them!_

The electric villain Thunderbolt added, “Besides, I’m tired of sitting around. We haven’t beat anyone down recently. I’m looking forward to smacking these Chumps around.”

Binder pursed his lips. Thunderbolt was a loose cannon.  He motioned to the last of the quartet, Cyclone to take the pilot’s seat. Cyclone had remained silent. He actually cared about the well-being of his fellow misunderstood vigilantes, and he knew the others did not really share his sentiments. He flipped switches on the fly-by-wire pilot's console of the vehicle and it began to lift towards the ceiling. Binder typed at another keyboard and gave commands for the hidden hatch to open. 

Behind them, Blackstar had already triangulated the trajectory of the PRIMUS plane headed to Stronghold, being an expert on sub-atomic emissions and electromagnetic waves. They could actually home in on Radium despite any shielding PRIMUS came up with. He sent his calculations forward. Meanwhile, Thunderbolt examined the specs for the KC-141, determining how best to cause the most havoc. His near-maniac laughter unnerved the rest of the Ultimates. 

“Precision and speed, gentleman. There will be no time for extra-curriculars. We don’t know the full capabilities of Legion Extreme. Let’s hit them hard.”

Cyclone shrugged. He knew at least one of them, or at least had known his father. He had been a good man. How was the son? He sighed and focused back on piloting. 

**

The klaxon sounded at Homestead. Defender monitored the screen as the base radar had detected a large metal body in range. 

Nighthawk, also awake late that evening ran in at the sound. 

“What?”

Defender quickly accessed the database. 

“It looks like the Ulitmates are airborne.”

“Where?”

He watched the radar emission fade out and cursed.

“Lost ‘em. Contact the rest of the team. There could be trouble.”

A sonic boom echoed across Lake Erie.  Anyone looking towards the night sky would have seen a dark shape shimmer and vanish as it headed west. 

**

_“Well, we have crossed the ocean without incident,”_ squawked Jae Sun over the plane’s internal communications. 

Ken nodded, and tapped his headphones, pointing towards Valor McCoy and Somnus who had removed them. 

_ “They say it interferes with their *mindlink*, _”

_“Looks like we’re almost over California and into Nevada,” _said Meteor Man joining them in the cargo hold as he closed the door that led to the hallway and then the cockpit. 

_“That’s an affirmative,” _called one of the pilots. 

_“Well, gentleman, so far, so good,” _ responded Yamaguchi, _“See we didn’t need you. You could have stayed in Hawaii.”_

Just then they heard a boom from the outside. Cosmic Knight switched to his IR perception and thought that he saw a humanoid figure (generating a lot of heat) streak across the top of the plane. Then he saw something else detach itself from the 'streak'...

Instinctively, he braced for impact. Some sort of projectile--it hit too fast to tell exactly what it was--slammed into the KC-141 tearing a hole in the ceiling and continuing through the floor. Decompression followed. Meteor Man and the Silver Avenger went flying out the bottom.  

“Nooooo!” he cried uncontrollably as chaos erupted. 

He thought that he saw electricity arc across the hull of the plane. Lights in the cargo hold exploded, and the _Starlifter_ lurched.  

The Ultimates had arrived.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Aug 8, 2003)

Woot !!!

I love the cliffhanger  Well Jae Son was right about a few things, the Ultimates wouldn't just sit by and let their friends go down... and Slipstream shoulda been on the jet instead of macking on Meteor Mans woman... just a friend /grumble. And if you can believe it Slipstreams woman woes get worse... first chick doesn't like him and the second (you will meet her shortly) is a raving lunatic /le sigh


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 10, 2003)

oops! double post...kept the last one since it has the Sun Tzu quote.


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 10, 2003)

This is an awesome post and did you notice that one of the Ultimates knows one of the members of Legion Extreme, or at least their father.  The Gray Mage shall be back and with him the coming of something untold.  Immortality can be a curse.  With all this accumulated knowledge and wisdom, no one listens.  This team has had its victories but against a combined effort from a more cohesive enemy, then we are doomed.  I can already forsee that the individualistic nature of the heroes is good but too much can set everyone up for failure.  We shall see if this Legion Extreme is going to come together.  If not we are doomed with the mounting enemies we accumulate.  Luck can only carry so far.
"When superior and subordinate are in harmony, equally brave in battle, that makes for strength."  Sun Tzu The Art of War.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 12, 2003)

*issue#7, part II*

Blackstar screamed as he fell, even though he had altered his density after crashing through the plane so that now he was floating. 

_How’d I let them talk me into doing this crazy stunt!!!!!!_

The reason was that he trusted Cyclone wouldn’t let him “fall” all the way to the ground.  Had any of the other Ultimates promised to catch him, he would have flatly denied them.  He saw the streak of their flying, “air wizard’ approach through his night-vision goggles. He laughed as he saw two and then three forms tumble uncontrollably from the hole that he had created and clenched his fists in triumph as he saw lightning shatter the front end of the airplane.  

_All too easy…._ he thought as Cyclone dove below him. 

He increased his weight slightly and grabbed on to one of Cyclone’s suit’s airfoils. 

_Time for round two! I’m gonna tear that plane to shreds!_

**

Inside the wrecked cargo hold, the two PRIMUS agents held on for their lives. So did Somnus, Valor, and Dragonfist.  Red emergency strobes flashed giving the situation a hellish, slow-motion feel as gear and papers flew around and out the holes. Cosmic Knight’s gyrostabilizers kept him hovering despite the angle of the plane, yet the novice super hesitated, unable to make a snap decision about what to do next. 

“I am going after Ken Yamaguchi!” yelled Jae Sun over the howl of the night wind and screech of the descending plane. 

Before anyone else could react he dove threw the hole in the floor and out into the void. Cosmic Knight half-cried, half-laughed nervously again and flew after his teammate. They were met with an explosive blast that scattered Meteor Man, Ken Yamaguchi, Jae Sun Lee, and Cosmic Knight in different directions. Cosmic Knight saw Meteor Man began to freefall. He was either dazed or unconscious.  The Silver Avenger had been knocked towards one of the wings and had fired a grapple from his special PRIMUS-made pistol. The line caught and Ken hung on, buffeted by the swirling air currents. Cosmic Knight tumbled behind the KC-141 trying to stabilize his flight. 

As he righted himself, he saw Cyclone…the man who had killed his father! The Ultimate flyer climbed perpendicular to the _Starlifter_. A large bulky shape jumped from his back and literally sank into the aircraft. 

“Cyclone, today is you day of reckoning!” Cosmic Knight yelled.

In his ear, he heard Jae Sun chuckle over Legion Extreme’s radio frequency. 

_“I doubt that he can hear you. Very well then. Cyclone is yours, then. However, please do not let vengeance get to your head. Ken looks safe. I am going after Blackstar.”_

_How could Jae Sun be so calm as he fell to his death?_ thought Theo. 

He looked over in the direction he had last seen the detective tumble. He blinked his eyes in disbelief. 

_Jae Sun was flying!_

**

Inside the cargo hold, Dragonfist had been the first move.  He knew that there were problems at the front of the plane and leaped across the cargo hold to the hatch that led to the rest of the vehicle. 

Inside his head, Valor related, _Somnus tells me that there are four minds up there. The brainwaves of two are fading fast. I am going to try and target some of the moving ones._

Dragonfist smirked and kicked open the first door. He liked the odds as he stepped into the avionics corridor. Another door, presumably leading to the cockpit blocked the far end. He crossed to half-way and his hair stood on end as he felt and then saw electricity arc across the wires.  He whirled around to see a man coalesce from the conjoining of electric energy. Then a bolt left his outstretched arms and blasted Dragonfist in the chest. Even his _Earth Dragon Stance_ did not prevent him from flying back as he was slammed into the far door. Fortunately it held. Smoking, Dragonfist fell to his knees. 

“Shocking, isn’t it?” said the man smugly. Then he added, "Are you ready to dance for me, Chinaman?"

Thunderbolt balled his fists and Dragonfist saw a glow of energy begin to form. Then just as the blaster was about to let loose again to finish off the martial artist, he began to writhe and claw at his face, mumbling incoherently. Thunderbolt melted back into the wires. 

_Your welcome._ called Valor in his head. _Now hurry up and get him. He can’t escape very far._

Dragonfist leaped to his feet whirling around in midair, extending his leg and kicking in the door. He was rewarded with a grunt and saw an armored villain fly backward out the front of the plane. Unfortunately, jets from the villain’s backpack slowed his retreat. Dragonfist gagged at the stench of charred flesh. The pilots had been severely burned.  He saw Thunderbolt floating in the air just outside the falling plane still clutching at his face. The other bad guy recovered and pointed a gun at him. 

“Not good…,” muttered Dragonfist as the gun’s laser-pointer painted him. 

**

Jae Sun Lee tapped into the Dragonlines for his power. Yet it was physically very taxing, and for him the lines were fickle, just like dragons. However, this evening so far, luck had been with him. He contacted Slipstream as soon has he had been able. In the plane, just before the attack there had been a radio blackout. Surely, the Ulitmates had used some sort of electronic warfare prior to the hit. Now, he floated back into the plane to make sure that the Ultimates did not meet their objective…whatever the cost.  

**

Bravely, the two PRIMUS agents had crawled to the nearest coffin. Already they had opened the rear doors. They nodded their heads in agreement and blasted the bolts that held Slick’s coffin. Together with their prisoner they tumbled out the back of the plane. Jae Sun passed them as they escaped. The Silver Avenger, seeing his underlings leave with one of the prisoners, let go of the grapple pistol and rode the wind to join them. 

**

Blackstar cursed in anger as he watched one coffin fly away. He radioed Cyclone and Binder. Then he went after the other. He was the essence of a neutron star, able to control his density and the density of matter around him. As he approached the other prisoner, the material of the aircraft was torn away as Blackstar became an insurmountable gravity well. 

Jae Sun shook his head as he watched. He looked to Valor who was sweating and shaking his own head. The scientist pointed to the front. He was fighting his own battle, but he had already burned away his endurance reserve and now was physically taking pain to continue his mental attacks.  

“Somnus, I need you!” he yelled and pointed towards Blackstar. 

Armando looked to Valor, who nodded his head. He broke off his mental scan of the front and turned his gaze towards Blackstar slapping his ego. Blackstar reeled and turned to face his two opponents. 

**

Inside his head, Valor watched or rather “felt” Dragonfist get hit with strands of sticky resin from Binder’s infamous glue gun. The martial artist tried to tear free but was helpless.  Even though his previous illusion had faded, the mentalist still had feelers in the insane mind of Thunderbolt. He read the thoughts of the villain as he watched his helpless foe.  Valor attacked with illusions again.  Suddenly, Thunderbolt saw that Dragonfist had broken free of his bonds and was floating next to him in the air. He let loose against the target. 

In reality, Valor had made Binder appear to be Dragonfist. Thunderbolt had attacked his fellow Ultimate. Binder in anger had attacked back with his glue. Before they could recover, the plane fell away, and Dragonfist was no longer in their line of sight.  Then Captain Valor slumped to the ground as he saw spots. He had pushed himself nearly to unconsciousness.

**

_Everybody has a weakness,_ thought Jae Sun Lee as he examined Blackstar with his _master’s eye_. 

He was looking for a chink in the armor of the villain able to manipulate the building blocks of matter itself. 

_There! Amidst the swirling debris._

And Jae Sun Lee let loose with a blast of pure _ch’i_.  Blackstar grunted and closed on the detective quicker than Jae Sun had expected. His punch sent Jae Sun flying backwards, dazed, out the back of the plane.  Somnus retaliated with another assault to Blackstar’s ego. Strangely, it had no effect.  Blackstar glared at Somnus. 

“I’ll get you next!”

The mentalist flew away before the brute could close.  The Ultimate returned his attentions to freeing his teammate.  

“I’ll get you outta here soon enough, kid,” he said to the unconscious Radium he spied in the hot box.  

Blackstar tore the coffin apart as if it were aluminum foil, allowing Radium to slump to the floor of the plane.  Rads began spilling out in lethal doses, however, Blackstar absorbed most of it, making him even stronger. 

“Almost got the kid, Binder,” he relayed to his friends. 

Over the radio, Binder replied,_ “Good! Now get out of there! Cyclone’s after the other coffin.”_

Blackstar hesitated. He really did not want to go through with the jumping-out-of-an-airplane thing again. The aircraft lurched violently.  Radium began to slip away. Blackstar reached for him, but Somnus hit him with a wave of sleep successfully this time. Radium fell into the night sky.  Blackstar did not pursue as a wave of vertigo overcame him. 

“Nooooo!” Blackstar looked at the prismatic sphere that protected and hid Somnus. “I’ll kill you! I’ll kill you!” 

However, as Blackstar leaped towards Somnus, another energy blast hit him in his flank spinning him end over end into the bulkhead of the plane. He lay still.  Jae Sun Lee breathed a sigh of relief as he glided back into the devastated cargo hold. 

“Keep him down, Somnus!” he screamed over the din of the diving aircraft. 

To the rest he yelled, “We are leaving!”  

Valor nodded in affirmation and pointed towards the front of the plane. He began floating in that direction to see to Dragonfist and the aircrew. Somnus grabbed Blackstar and dove away from the wreck. Jae Sun looked into the sky and saw two streaks of light in an acrobatic dogfight. Energy and exhaust lit up the night as Cyclone and Cosmic Knight looped and dove at each other, one attempting to outmaneuver and outwit the other.  Jae Sun could see that Cyclone was steadily making his way towards the cluster of strobe-lights in the distance—the other coffin and the PRIMUS agents.  He floated away from the ruined aircraft as dawn was peeking its head towards the east. 

“Cosmic Knight, you know what to do!”

Cosmic Knight grunted an acknowledgement. Cyclone had been flying circles around him for the last half-minute. Meteor Man had been blasted by the Ultimate incredibly hard, early on and was probably falling through the clouds, unconscious. C. Knight had even tried to hit Cyclone while _cloaked_, but the fast flyer had veered away at the last second. Cyclone was good. Even though Theo hated him, he had to admire Cyclone and his suit’s technology. Now he had no other choice. Enough finesse. Cosmic Knight would loose in that department any day of the week. Now it was time for brute force.  Theo hit the afterburners and streaked unerringly towards his adversary.  This time Cyclone was too slow. 

The two suits of powered armor collided in mid air at fantastic speeds somewhere above the Nevada desert. After the crash, both went tumbling end over end in the sky. The sound carried for miles in the air. Cosmic Knight heard the smash more poignantly as a sickening crunch of armor and bone. He could not tell if it was his or Cyclone’s. 

“My God, all I see is stars!” he cried out loud and his world went black.


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 13, 2003)

Definitely one of our more finer moments as a team.  We came together, and worked like a hand.  The Ultimates got there butts handed to them.  I know Blackstar will not underestimate me again.  The detective has some hidden powers. 

  What!  Do you think he is going to live for centuries and not aquire some skills? 

 But, I must admit I was lucky that I had Blackstar's own ignorance and arrogance in underestimating the team and myself. 

 "When strong, feign weakness.   When weak, appear strong. "  Sun Tzu "The Art of War" 

  Our next encounter will probably be more dangerous for us.  Man!  Cosmic Knight laid it on Cyclone.  A move through, that just leveled Cyclone.  Cosmic Knight was understandably a little hesistant to do this as it would lay him out as well.  Somnus and Valor worked a number on Thunderbolt and Blackstar.  I look forward to the next issue.  Where were Slipstream and Darkfire, with their help we could have captured the whole team?  Too bad Slipstream was trying to put the moves on someone else's girl.  Not a good guy thing, is it?! Ha,ha. ..  Just give up on that girl, if she dates Meteor Man, I would not want to date her.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 13, 2003)

*issue#7, part III*

*“WAH!WAH!WAH!”*

The proximity alert alarm woke Theo Coolidge from his blackout. 

_I'm alive!!!!_

It took a few precious seconds to get orientated and then Cosmic Knight was flying again.  He looked beneath him at the stark desert some thousands of feet below. It had been a close call. He checked in with the rest of the team. 

_“What took you so long, Cosmic Knight?”_ called Jae Sun over their radio frequency.

“Umm…just a little blackout. All systems fine now. Where’s Cyclone?”

_ “That is un-important right now. Radium is hurtling to the earth at terminal velocity. I suspect that if he hits the ground hard enough things will not be pleasant for us. You are the closest.”_

Cosmic Knight shuddered at the thought and sped towards the glow that was Radium’s falling body.  He caught him not a moment too soon, just shy of one thousand feet above the earth.  With a sigh of relief, he flew towards the homing beacon the PRIMUS agents had sent. 

Darkfire, meanwhile, with her amazing strength, slowed the descent of the plane enough so that it did not explode in a huge fireball, but skidded along the dust and sand. They met in the desert were Ken Yamaguchi and the other two agents were folding up their parachutes and securing camp. Slipstream was already racing back and forth putting up the shelters. Valor, supporting Dragonfist and the fried corpses of the two pilots, soared down a few moments later.  Lastly, Jae Sun Lee floated down using a parachute, with Somnus closely guarding Blackstar—and keeping him asleep--flying alongside. 

Finally, Cosmic Knight, directed away from the camp, landed with Radium. The agents, after donning radiation suits, threw lead blankets on the supervillian. Cosmic Knight passed out again, this time from radiation exposure. He came to, with Jae Sun standing over him and channeling healing _ch’i_ into his body. 

“I saw you fly?” Cosmic Knight asked incredulously. “I thought you were just a normal. No offense.”

“None taken. I do not think you saw me fly in the conventional sense. I would call it riding the air currents. I have an acute understanding of Bernoulli’s principle. I used it to the fullest near the plane.”

Jae Sun smiled and walked away, leaving Theo more perplexed than before. He did some quick formulations in his head. Bernoulli’s principle did not apply. The detective had defied physics!

**

The others were gathered around the two fallen PRIMUS agents who had piloted the KC-141. 

“Dang!” exclaimed the Silver Avenger. “These guys had families.”

He was about to zip up the body bags.

“Wait!” cried Slipstream, “this one’s alive.”

In response, one of the burned men groaned. Slipstream quickly sped up his hands until they were a blur and adjusted the molecules in the man’s skin. The third degree burns became mostly second. The man would be scarred, and not nearly as bad as he could have been, but he would live.  Unfortunately, the other man was beyond help. 

Darkfire paced back and forth.  She was extremely distressed at the loss of the two agents.  They had mates and young. What would they do now? 

_You cannot help them, but I can,_ called a voice from the recesses of her mind. 

_Stay away! You’re not wanted here. I like the way I am now._

_So is it about you now? What of the families of these beings? Think about someone else for once._

_I do, I do! Why do you think I haven’t found a way back?  Viv and these men have helped to see that I have purpose._ 

Tears came to her eyes and she turned away from the others so they would not see. 

_Sister, you were always the more emotional,_ a chuckle. _Sigh…._(although anyone who would have heard would have thought it was more of a “Snort”…)_ We can work together, you know. Each taking advantage of the others strengths. Let me help this poor being._

Darkfire nodded her head and a strange sensation filled her. From her perception she shrunk and moved to the back of a room of indeterminable size while the Other grew and grew…

Legion Extreme, Meteor Man, and the PRIMUS agents gasped in amazement as they saw Darkfire transform into a great, jet black unicorn standing two meters at the shoulders. Streaks of red coursed across her flanks and her eyes were filled with blue fire. As she stamped on the ground fire also erupted from her hoves and steam escaped her nostrils. She neighed in triumph. It was good to be free!

The rest of the group stepped back as the unicorn-thing moved forward to the dead body. Her horn touched the downed PRIMUS agent and he was covered with a nimbus of healing fire. Soon, he who was dead, coughed and groaned.  Then the unicorn heard an unfamiliar whirring sound and became afraid. This place she had come into was very alien and strange. It began to terrify her. Before anyone could act and communicate with this being that Darkfire had changed into, it disappeared. 

Over the horizon, helicopters appeared.  

Yamaguchi smiled, “Yes! Backup!”

**

The rest of the morning, Legion Extreme called for Darkfire. Jae Sun, Cosmic Knight, and Dragonfist caught glimpses of her, or rather the dark unicorn phasing in and out across the desert, but then it would always blink away when they approached. Slipstream quickly tired of the game and returned to camp where Valor, Somnus, and the “ever helpful” Meteor Man monitored the prisoners. 

“Dudes, I gotta go back to Hawaii. Tournament to win and all. See ya back in Boston!”

He sped away trailing a cloud of dust. 

Yamaguchi radioed to the rest of the members, “Guys, we need to get to Stronghold as quickly as possible to get these guys into hot sleep chambers. These coffins won’t last much longer.”

While Jae Sun did not relish the idea of leaving Darkfire behind, he was also tiring of chasing what Slipstream had named, “My Little Pony” across the bleak landscape. He was just about to give up when Dragonfist spoke over the comm.

_“Found her, Uncle. She’s a bit traumatized, and like crying, but I think she’ll be alright. Tell ‘em not to leave without us.”_

Jae Sun climbed over a couple of dunes to reach the extraction area where C.Knight was already helping load equipment and coffins into a couple of UH-60 _Blackhawks_.An _Apache_ flew over head.  From behind another dune, and through the dust kicked up by the choppers, Anaka Ai Lee carried a shaking Darkfire. 

Soon the team was en route to Stronghold. They arrived without further incident. 

**

Very tired and soaking wet, Brian Parker exited the ocean with a big grin. His smile grew even wider as he saw the judge’s scores. He had won!

“Hah! And I did it all m’self!” he said looking at a discolored section of his right ring finger. 

He rushed over to the stands hoping to get a congratulatory embrace from Elisa. The crowd pressed at him with many pats on the back and hand shakes. He spotted Elisa. 

“Congratulations, Brian,” she said extending her hand. 

Brian was stunned. She had a big smile and seemed genuine, but definitely not affectionate. At lest not in the way he had hoped.  He took her hand and pulled her towards him giving her a hug anyway. He felt her awkwardly push away.

“Brian, you’re all wet!” exclaimed Elisa trying to play the weirdness off. 

He laughed and spotted Grandma Shannon and Dr. Lu. He made his way through the fans towards them.

“Haha! Good job, Mr. Parka. You ride waves like you born in sea!” 

Dr. Lu shook his had vigorously. His grandmother had a young woman in tow.
Brian had a sinking feeling.

His grandmother heaped accolades on him, but all he could do was stare in fear at the young brunette woman who looked at him with deep green eyes that wanted to possess him.

All he heard from his grandmother was, “Brian, meet Margie Preston. She’s such a nice girl.”

Brian wanted to scream…

*End Issue #7*


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 14, 2003)

That is so funny!  Hello!!!!  Margie Preston.  Is this the new love interest of Brian Parker a.ka.  Slipstream?   He should do the right thing like a real good man would and go after the unattached.  Well, it seems his priorities are just a little skewed. Meteor Man's girlfriend!  Come on!  Dude!  Get a life.  What happened to being a cool surfer dude.?Well, Slipstream you are still my main man.  Much love!  Hang ten!  Cool post!  Yes, it was getting tiring to go chase after "My little pony."  More cool things are coming down the pipe true believers.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 14, 2003)

Never got to do a 1000 view treat...

Now at 1200...it's about time. Here's a great pic of the infamous Dr. Destroyer by Chris Stevens.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Aug 14, 2003)

Seems to me Honorwolf that the only one her obsessed with Eliza is you, lol. You've mentioned her in like your last 3 posts, heh. And its not bad to try and jack Meteor Mans woman... its called the Professional and Romantic Rival flaw. It's not me, its that dang  flaw I took. And as for Margie Preston... yikes. Shes a stalker, I mean she made a diorama with barbie dolls to represent her and Brian Parker and then mailed it to his agent. That to me says seriously disturbed. I mean if you can stop drollin over Meateor Mans girl for a sec (thats my jobby job anyways) then YOU can date Lil Miss Fatal Attraction if you want 

Seriously folks I mean who would you rather see Eliza hook up with Meteor Man  3 (he's an imitation not even the original, cause they keep dying) or the winnner of the 23rd annual Hawian Classic Surfing Competition  

Well great posts cept for Jae-Sons playa hatin and assorted jibba-jabba, lol  Keep up the good work


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 18, 2003)

Issue # 8 coming soon....where we continue with part II of the  *Star of Karnak*


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 20, 2003)

*Legion Extreme Issue#8: The Star of Karnark, part II*

_In this issue, the Monster comes to Boston!_

But first….

_Stronghold, New Mexico _

Valor McCoy walked through the sterile, fluorescent-lighted corridors of Stronghold. His footsteps echoed on the polished tile floor. 

_Radium is making good progress,_ he thought to himself examining a set of behavioral charts on his hand-held computer.  Slowly, Valor was removing scars accumulated by years of abuse and maltreatment with both conventional psychological techniques and the occasional prodding with _psychic surgery_. 

As he mused over what to do next, a klaxon sounded.  Someone was attempting to break out of the prison. Valor ran towards the nearest intercom. 

“Valor McCoy here. What’s going on?”

_ “Dr. McCoy, Slick has escaped.” _

He ran back towards the cell where Radium was held and changed into Captain Valor as he went. Already a squad of guards had taken strategic positions to subdue Slick if he attempted to come for his teammate. For some good ten minutes nothing happened. Nor had Slick attempted to break out Blackstar either. Both were in hot sleep chambers making escape impossible under their own power. However, the Ultimates always had tricks up their sleeves. 

Eventually, the call came to stand down.  Apparently, Slick had left the premises.  

“He’ll die in the desert,” came the general consensus over the radios. 

Valor proceeded to the escapee’s old cell.  Workers were trying to cut out a prison guard from the cell wall. He had tried to follow Slick through the wall and had been caught, the upper half of his body merging with the wall’s ceramic and steel material. 

“So what happened?” asked the superhero. 

“Slick just ran into the wall. Artie here tried to follow him and when he hit the wall it was like fluid, then it solidified again with him like that.”

Valor sighed. The zealous guard had died half-petrified.  How were they to know that Slick had developed such fine control of frictional forces that he could change the composition of the environment around him and then slip through it. 

He went to his office to place a call to Legion Extreme.

**

_Now onto Boston…_

Dragonfist flew over Charlestown, the lights of the _ U.S.S. Constitution _ gleamed below.  He felt exhilarated and now, thanks to the hover bike on loan from PRIMUS, he could keep up with the rest of the fliers on the team. Somnus flew above him occasionally sending mental probes towards the city below.  He felt a disturbance…

Tonight the whole team was on patrol in Boston.  Some had agreed to go on patrol reluctantly, but Jae Son’s presence and charisma had even convinced the more intractable members of the group to fly or run or leap around the city making sure all was well.  The escape of Slick had also made them realize the need for continued and consistent vigilance.  

They had divided the greater Boston Area into four quadrants.  Slipstream ran or swam in East Boston, the harbor and Logan. Darkfire flew over Downtown and South Boston. Warwolf and Cosmic Knight kept watch across the river in Cambridge, Sommerville, and Allston, while Somnus and Dragonfist watched the north.  Currently, Chinatown—more specifically Dr. Lu’s Apothecary Shop—was mission control.  Jae Sun had said he would wait there and call for backup if they needed it. Still, they all kept in constant radio communication as they moved around their patrol grids. 

Slipstream rounded Fort Independence Park when an urgent message came in along the police band. 

_ “Someone, anyone. Please Help! Something terrible is happening at Logan Airport.” _

Dragonfist radioed back, “We’re on it!” 

He sped his ‘bike towards Logan where he saw people rushing out in panic from the international terminal. Slipstream arrived a split second later. Overhead, Somnus glided down to meet them. 

“Thank God you’ve arrahved! That way!” pointed the nearest security guard. 

Slipstream called the rest of the group. 

“Converge on Logan, dudes. Big bad evil guy is attackin’.”

Over the communicators, Darkfire responded first. 

_ “There is something strange around the temple.” _

Cosmic Knight’s voice came in, _ “I think she means the museum. Warwolf and I are going to check it out.”_

“Not righteous! Guys, I think we’re on our own.” 

Slipstream led the way towards baggage claim. 

**

Something or someone had flown right under her. She darted towards the shadow and found herself at the temple where they had dressed up and gone to and seen the reliquaries. 

_That had been a fun night_, mused Darkfire as she did a fly by of the museum grounds. 

Something was strange. She saw a black and white wagon parked at base of the stairs in the circular driveway. It’s occupant had been thrown out into the lawn. The red-and-blue lights were flashing. 

_What was this called? Dragonfist told me…_

“I have a policee-man down in front of the museum.”

Wait, she had seen it on a television program, “Officer down! Officer down!” she cried over the radio and landed to investigate. 

She landed on the steps to the museum and looked around at the car.  The wind picked up and she whirled around…too late. 

Something fast and dark blue swooped towards Darkfire and fired a blast of foam, sending her tumbling and then attaching her to the squad car as the substance quickly hardened.  A tall, muscular, dark-skinned woman ran from the museum and down the stairs towards Darkfire.  Darkfire saw her draw her arm back for a punch and she used all her strength to break free from the hard foam and leap, flying into the air. Her adversary punched another hole in the police car sending it tumbling over, but fortunately not into the presumably unconscious officer. 

“Friends, I think I need a little help, here!” called Darkfire over her bracelet radio as she spun in the air shaking the last remnants of the Insta-crete from her uniform. 

**

_Logan Airport,  Terminal E_

Dead bodies littered the floor. There were maybe about twenty. It was hard to tell since many were dismembered. 

“I think I am going to be sick!” commented Dragonfist. 

Somnus had to hold back the nausea. Slipstream gritted his teeth. 

At the far end of the baggage claim area stood a creature that could only be described as a monster. It was humanoid with a burned leather coat and hat. Green, baleful fire shown from its eyes. Iron-looking claws dripped blood and the creature laughed evilly as it ripped up the conveyor belt and tossed it towards the heroes. Metal, plastic, rubber and stone crashed and rolled towards them as they dove for cover. As the dust settled only Slipstream, only due to his incredible dexterity and quickness, had escaped. His companions were buried in tons of debris, and he was on the Monster’s side of the pile!

He gave a nervous laugh as the evil creature pointed at him and gave him a “Come ‘ere, sign” as its face twisted into a diabolical grin.


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 26, 2003)

I really was not in this issue. Still it is a good one.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 26, 2003)

*issue #8, part II*

Cosmic Knight flew as fast as he could towards the Museum of Fine Arts.  To him, clung the Warwolf, slowing him down but only enough for Theo to notice—and annoy—as he saw the aerial combatants ahead with his infrared sensors.  At his maximum range, Cosmic Knight let fly his with his _tangleweb_.  Bluejay, focusing on dodging Darkfire’s _fireballs_, could not avoid the attack and soon she was losing altitude, caught in Cosmic Knight’s web.  

Then Cosmic Knight heard a voice.

_Hey, you’re kinda cute. You know, we could go out one of these days, if you’d just do me a favor... Take out the dark-haired ! She’s given’ my friend a hard time._

Strangely, that sounded like an excellent plan to Theo, but first, he had to get this pooch off his back. He did a twist and a loop and the Warwolf, uncharacteristically caught unawares, fell and smashed headfirst into a large golden-gilded lamppost. Theo flew buy and laughed as he saw the big wolf-man sprawled ignobly on the pavement.  From up here it looked like he had doggy legs. 

Cosmic Knight turned his attention towards Darkfire. The flying beauty dodged the trashed police car as it flew up towards her, thrown by the athletic woman in black on the grounds below. Cosmic Knight smiled even more broadly as he recognized her as Black Diamond…and she was on his side _this_ evening!

He fired a _tangleweb_ at Darkfire, catching her by surprise just as he had caught ‘ol Scooby.  Like Bluejay before, she too became caught in Cosmic Knight’s sticky polymer and ceramic web. It was _his_ unique formulation after all.  Darkfire, unable to fly with both her hand restrained began to fall. However, Black Diamond kept her in the air. A wrought iron section of fence went slamming into Darkfire sending her further into the night sky. 

_Nice job, cutie! We make a great team!_ said the young woman’s voice in his head. 

Cosmic Knight had the vision of hummingbirds pleasantly buzzing around in his mind.  He flew towards the rotunda of the museum. 

As Darkfire fell, Bluejay blasted free of her bonds and accelerated towards Darkfire ready to pummel her into unconsciousness with a full salvo of blaster fire. Darkfire saw the inevitable and snarled vowing revenge at both this blue-thing, the dark lady _and_ Cosmic Knight…

_Now would be a good time, sister. These bonds will not be able to hold me…_

“Yes, yes! Hurry!” shouted Darkfire out loud in response to her Other Self. 

Bluejay hesitated as briefly she saw Darkfire change into a large black unicorn with a nimbus of fire surrounding it. Then it disappeared.  She did a loop and followed Cosmic Knight towards the dome. 

The unicorn, invisible above both sets of flying armor, silently followed. 

** 

Slipstream had no other choice but to go toe-to-toe with the demonic being. 

“OK, you Freddie Krueger wanna-be. Let’s see what you got!” 

He sped at the Monster and whacked it a few times, but the creature merely laughed as the hero punched his wiry, withered body.  Slipstream gave himself enough room to retreat, but the beast was soon tearing rubble aside to get at the speedster. Then it leaped at him as he fled over the debris to the far side. He ducked as the wicked claws swung past his head and tore gashes in the concrete wall as if it were paper. 

Under the rubble, Armando Montoya aka Somnus attempted to crawl his way out. Hurting from the piles of stuff that lay on him, he still managed to pull away enough garbage to find an opening to see the combatants. Reaching into the mind of the Monster, Montoya was soon screaming in pain and wishing he hadn’t. The intense evil tore at his very soul. Blood poured from his nostrils and soon Montoya blacked out. 

One would think that Dragonfist was the favorite “nephew” of Dr. James Lu. Whenever the doctor felt that Anaka would likely be in danger he gave him a little bit of _Egg-Fu Magic_ to aid him. Tonight had been no exception. Before he had left on patrol, Dr. Lu had given him a _Lucky Charm_. Now as Dragonfist crouched in the rubble he could hear the Monster’s laughter and Slipstream’s whimpers of fear. He homed in on the sound and jumped through the rubble. He did not notice as the charm glowed a little and redirected him mere inches from his originally planned trajectory out from the pile of debris so that he hit the stressed material perfectly crashing through without problem. The charm continued to glow brighter as Dragonfist did a flip in the air and landed perfectly in front of the Monster, interposing himself between it and Slipstream. As if in slow motion, he watched as the demon attempted to claw him. The bloody nails sprayed droplets across his face, but they did not find purchase. Then Dragonfist double-fist punched the beast emphasizing the hit with a loud *Kiah!*. The Monster flew back over the pile of rubble and crashed through the opposite wall. 

Again it rose. However, this time instead of rejoining the melee, it darted away with a mischievous chuckle. 

“Bra’, we can’t let the Monster get away. Who knows how many Bostonians it will kill.”

Slipstream took off after the creature with Dragonfist running far behind. Already it was halfway across one of the runways headed towards Boston Bay. 

“You ain’t gettin’ away, Big Ugly.” 

Slipstream ran past and whacked at him, then stood before him. As the Monster closed he let loose with a _sonic blast_. The Monster howled in pain and covered its ears. Slipstream had caused enough of a delay for Dragonfist.  The speedster heard a cry of *Hakuden!* and a ball of pure positive energy rolled across the air exploding when it hit the Monster. The creature dropped, and it less than a second, Slipstream was over it pounding it with more sonics. Dragonfist joined him and continued to pour his own _ch’i _ energy blasts into the downed demon. 

Finally Slipstream was able to pause enough to check in. 

“I’m gettin’ no response, DF. I’m outtie. Take care of things, won’t ya?”

He took off in a flash heading across the bay towards the Museum of Fine Arts. 

Dragonfist paused to call the Feds and then nearly jumped out of his gi when the Monster shuddered. He blasted it until it began to burn and soon the creature faded into a smelly black and greenish smoke, banished to what nether plane it came from. As it “departed” Dragonfist heard an evil chuckle and saw what he thought to be a red pentagram appear briefly and then fade along with the Monster.  There was no naked man standing in front of it. 

“Dang!... D.E.M.O.N!”


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 2, 2003)

*issue #8, part III*

The power-armored superhero known as Cosmic Knight crashed through the rotunda of the Museum of Fine Arts.  Behind him Bluejay followed.  Below both of them, another battle was taking place. 

A tall, attractive athletic woman with short, red hair and a large claymore fought against three opponents: an incredibly beautiful woman with long flowing blonde hair  wearing a haughty look and a form fitting white leotard with the alchemical sign for “Air” emblazoned upon her chest, a woman made of water, and a man in red and black body armor wielding a flame-thrower

_Blowtorch!_, thought Cosmic Knight as he spied the man below. 

Already the auburn-haired woman was faltering, and she staggered back as the woman made of water hit her with a blast of water. She was soon choking as liquid filled her lungs.

Before Bluejay could render aid, the blonde-haired woman looked up and spoke, “Perhaps you two should become better acquainted.”

Wind swirled around and engulfed Cosmic Knight and Bluejay, smashing them together briefly. Theo felt nothing from the impact, but he heard his temporary ally grunt. Then the two were flung to separate sides of the rotunda and pinned with incredible wind forces.  Theo heard Blowtorch laugh crazily below him and shoot him with a spray of ignited napalm. He grimaced as the hot flames penetrated his armored suit.

The blonde declared, “Cat, you and your fellows are no match for the _Elemental Evils_!” 

Helplessly Cosmic Knight watched as a blast of air knocked the red-haired warrior woman backwards and sucked the air from her lungs. She did not get up, and the blonde exited the room. 

Then Black Diamond burst in and tossed something heavy at Blowtorch sending him crashing into the wall. Not to be outdone, he fired another stream of fire at his new adversary, humming as he burned.  Smoke and flame was already beginning to lick at the walls of the museum. It did not help as Black Diamond dove out of the way and more of the building caught fire. The water woman shot yet drowning blast and Black Diamond soon vomited water and fell to her knees. She shook her head, trying to fight against the daze.

_Oh, this is not good,_ Theo heard the Hummingbird in his head. _Heather’s down, Diamond’s hurt._ 

“Fall back, Riptide, Blowtorch. Temblor has the Star. Let us depart!”

_I don’t think things are going well for Rob either. _

Theo couldn’t tell if the woman was speaking to him or not and he didn't know who Rob was.  The water woman melted into a puddle and “washed” away. Blowtorch began to retreat as well but not without another flaming of the museum.  Cosmic Knight and Bluejay fell to the marble floor of the rotunda. 

“I’m going to check on one of my friends, Friend,” Bluejay told him recovering from the fall quickly. 

She flew in the direction that the Elemental Evils had gone. The red-haired woman also rose and coughed and picked up her sword. 

“So Knight, so you wish to go a few rounds, or will you let me leave?”

Cosmic Knight trained his guns on her and considered. He was still very confused as to who was the enemy. Then it occurred to him who this woman was, plus he was not altogether in his senses.

“Very well, as a favor for a mutual friend of ours, you may go.”

“Thanks, lad.” 

She winked and then ran from the museum. 

Bluejay returned carrying a man’s body. 

“Cheshire’s hurt really bad. We have to get him out of here.”

Then she flew past him and away from scene.  

_Are you coming with us, hon’?_ asked the voice.

Cosmic Knight felt a pang of loss, and was about to depart as well when a huge black unicorn, wreathed in flames appeared. Black Diamond rose to face the new foe.

_*I AM NIGHTMARE! FEAR ME AND DESPAIR!*_, they heard bursting into their heads. 

Black Diamond cowered and began to whimper. Cosmic Knight faced the creature and was startled for a moment, but then happy thoughts of his Hummingbird helped him to overcome his fear. 

“Why?” he asked, grabbed Black Diamond and although she was surprisingly heavy, flew away.  

Nightmare sought to follow but was soon outdistanced.

**

Slipstream saw the flames from the museum and did not hesitate. He zipped inside and began to grab all manner of smothering materials to put out the flames. Soon his actions, combined with the vacuum effect that his super-speed caused, doused the fire. 

When he finished he found Darkfire flying and Warwolf boundingto the Museum. 

“So dudes, what happened?”

Warwolf did not want to talk about it and soon left. Darkfire, on the other hand, gave Slipstream the most confusing story….

**

Cosmic Knight flew Black Diamond across the Charles River and soon the woman was struggling for him to let her go. Hummingbird prompted him with soothing telepathic messages, and he dropped the woman watching her depart towards Cambridge. 

_Fly over the river, my hero._ ordered Hummingbird. 

Cosmic Knight complied. 

_Sorry I have to do this to you. You’ve been a great help, and I still think you’re kind of cute. Maybe we’ll get to work together again, someday. _

At first Cosmic Knight smiled dumbly as he heard her promises. Seconds later,  he screamed as the pain receptors in his head began to fire all at once. He went unconscious and plunged into the river.

**

_The next day…_

Jae Sun Lee picked through the rubble of the high security room at the Museum of Fine Arts.  Whoever had stolen the Star of Karnak had performed a near-perfect heist. The security systems had been shorted out or burned away. He suspected that the thieves had teleported in and then tunneled out. The detective kicked a rock on the pile, filled in behind the escapees, that they had used.  He saw that there had been a vicious fight in the room as well. The remains of priceless art objects, intermingled with blood lay strewn about the room.  From the almost incoherent story that Darkfire had told him, he deduced that there had been two teams vying for the Star. Legion Extreme had been caught in the crossfire and further had been divided by the “coincidental” appearance of the Monster at Logan Airport. 

Furthermore, Cosmic Knight was missing and according to all indications had turned against his companions.  Jae Sun sighed. This was going to be one bad week….

* End Issue # 8 *


----------



## Victim (Sep 2, 2003)

Ouch.  That didn't go so well for the Legion.  Next, they'll probably have to deal with the media backlash too.

I had thought that Warwolf was a Multiform of Jae Sun.


----------



## honorwolf (Sep 3, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> Ouch.  That didn't go so well for the Legion.  Next, they'll probably have to deal with the media backlash too.
> 
> I had thought that Warwolf was a Multiform of Jae Sun.



He is Victim.  I just was not present as a player, until much later.  So I was left as Jae Sun Lee to investigate and look for clues.  As my human form I am have so much more skills.


----------



## Victim (Sep 3, 2003)

That flying ability, along with Jae Sun's other moves during the aerial battle, fooled me.  Of course, I guess that was the point in game.


----------



## honorwolf (Sep 3, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> That flying ability, along with Jae Sun's other moves during the aerial battle, fooled me.  Of course, I guess that was the point in game.



Thanks for the apt reply.  Jae Sun Lee as a man and not as Warwolf has some powers but just enough to give people who underestimate him something to think about.  He can sure give some people something to think about.  He has his mystery.  What can you expect from an Asian immortal.  Also I do not revert to either form if knocked out.  That would be detrimental.  Jae Sun Lee is the Thinker and Warwolf is for WAR!!!  I do enjoy playing them both though.  I will post stats at some point.       Thanks for the apt reply.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 3, 2003)

*Legion Extreme Issue#9: The Star of Karnak, Part III *

Jae Sun Lee did not know the half of it….

_Enter the Crowns of Krim!_

The well-dressed man wearing the most expensive and the latest aristocrat, casual winter fashion stepped from the stairs of the private linear jet onto the tarmac and sneered in the pre-dawn hour.  Near his side, an armored knight in black enameled plate-mail appeared in a swirl of mist.  The sun, as it peaked over the horizon, seemed to dim slightly as a shadow and three more arrogant looking men exited the plane behind the first one and the Black Knight. The first man spoke, his British accent taking a distinct sinister tone.

“Sir Giles, see what the local supers can muster against us. The bearer of the Shadow Crown will provide back up, though I doubt it will be necessary. Nestor, see if we can muster any allies in the colony. I will search for that idiot myself. Hopefully, he has not gotten into too much trouble.”

The knight bowed and vanished. A hideous, demonic-looking, bat-winged shadow flew after him.  The man addressed as Nestor began to walk towards the waiting, empty Rolls Royce limousine. The other two, one with eyes of fire, a handlebar mustache, and long, silky shoulder-length hair and the other with glowing white eyes looked expectantly at their master. 

He raised an eyebrow, “Unlike Temblor, please be discrete, and just do not go off killing everyone.” Then he chuckled, “Well, unless they really deserve it.” 

He motioned towards baggage handlers as they finished loading the limo with luggage. 

“Meet you at the Ritz-Carlton, of course.”

Then a horrible transformation took place as the trio leaped into the air. The long-haired man became a being enshrouded in fire. His eyes glowed even more malevolently and a Crown of Fire rested upon his brow. The man who had white eyes turned into a being of force. A glowing, multifaceted crown swirled around his head. The leader turned into what first appeared like an angel, but no one would ever mistake the twisted visage, grey, pasty skin, and black wings for one of heaven’s seraphs. Upon his head he wore an Iron Crown. No, this was evil incarnate upon the earth. This was Dark Seraph. 

The handful of mortals on the ground cowered and tried to avert their eyes. Some screamed. Soon these cries were muffled and Phoenix and Force, their gristly task complete, turned their eyes towards Boston, following their master to wreak further havoc upon the city. 

**

“…AND GET BACK THE STAR OF KARNAK!” yelled Mayor Tony Menshino, as the door slammed behind Slipstream, Cosmic Knight, Somnus, and Jae Sun Lee. 

Their post-museum robbery debriefing had not gone well. There had been posturing and bickering, and finger-pointing, and even though the detective had smoothed things over when he arrived, the mayor had not been pleased.  Still Meshino had signed off on the PRIMUS addition to the Harbor Tunnel Project, and for Jae Sun right now, that was a victory.

Legion Extreme met Agent Smith and Silver Avenger Mel Flannagan on the way out and informed them of the mayor’s disposition. 

“As long as the S.U.B. project continues,” Mel spoke, “I honestly do not care how ornery Meshino is today. We’ll explain to him that the state department is doing all it can to aid in the recovery of the artifact, with your help.”

“Good thing you are all registered, right?” added Agent Smith.

Jae Sun suppressed a grimace. No one could read Somnus’s expression as he existed in public as glowing humanoid surrounded by a scintillating field of light. In the United States all those people exhibiting superpowers were required to register under the American Superhuman and Paranormal Registration Act.  Technically, Jae Sun Lee did not have to register since he was normal. However, if word ever got out about his aerial exploits….Then again the law was generally toothless. 

Somnus could have cared less. 

With a beaming smile, Slipstream innocently responded, “Of course all of us are.” 

They walked out into the bright sunlight avoiding the look down at the blinding snow.  Fanuiel Hall glinted behind them. 






“Guys, I can’t get this Hummingbird out of my head.”

Jae Sun raised an eyebrow, “Tell me again what happened, Cosmic Knight.”

“So this voice entered my head and was very persuasive. Then she left me,” Theo sighed inside of the suit of powered armor. It came out as a whiny hum. 

“I ended up at the bottom of the Charles with an awful headache. Good thing my armor has an extended air supply.”

“You think you got problems, Dude?” interjected Slipstream. 

He walked up to the a pool of knee deep water that had formed from the snow melt near the entrance to Boston City Hall and stuck his head in the ice-cold puddle. 

“Have you lost your mind, Slipstream?” exclaimed Jae Sun pulling his head from the water.

“No really, I can breathe underwater. Brrrr…that was cold.” 

He put his head back in the pool and held it there for a while.  

“Aww, man! Slipstream has gills,” declared Cosmic Knight and he began to laugh. 

Jae Sun closed his eyes tightly suddenly wishing to move back to San Francisco. 

Thoughts like, _Of all the self-absorbed, lunacy! Why do I have to keep baby-sitting for children! I wish they would work as a team!_ echoed in his mind. 

Somnus broke his episode of frustration.

“Legion Extreme, I do not think we are alone.”

Jae Sun pulled Slipstream’s head out of the puddle and they looked around as large black crows had gathered in the snow in front of them. Eerily none squawked or made ruffling sounds with their wings although many opened and closed their beaks and flapped. Then they just stared. 

“Too weird, man,” whispered Slipstream and he sped to grab a crow. 

While the bird attempted to fly away, he caught it and it did not make a sound as it struggled to be free of his grasp. Suddenly the others flew away, south in the direction of Boston Common. As if they were ghosts, or illusory images they left without so much as a _whoosh!_.

“Hey this one has something attached,” Slipstream said as he held out the bird. 

Cosmic Knight grabbed the note and opened it.

“I can’t read it. I think it’s in French.”

Jae Sun motioned for the note. 

“Here, allow me.”

The Detective scanned the note. His eyes widened and then he chuckled. 

“While this is medieval French, I do suspect, Cosmic Knight, that you have been challenged to a duel.”

He read the note to them in perfect French. 

In unison, Somnus, Slipstream, and Cosmic Knight, already beginning to fidget, said, “In English, please!”

“Very well.”  Jae Sun cleared his throat, 

_*“To the Pretender Cosmic Knight, Lancelot: 
If your knighthood be true, then meet me in battle in the Common of Boston at dusk.  And if not, your knighthood is false and thou art Craven.
Giles de Morphant, Knight of the Crow” *_

Slipstream was the first to respond, “Not good ‘Extremer-dudes. That’s the Black Paladin. Man, how’d you piss him off?”

Inside his suit, Theo was perplexed. 

“So, Cosmic Knight, are you going to show?” asked Jae Sun Lee rolling up the note and tucking it away in his coat pocket. “I dare say that it is very strange for the Knight of the Crow to just arrive as a coincidence, and this might be a good lead.”

Theo gulped and then took a deep breath.

“I will do it.”


----------



## honorwolf (Sep 3, 2003)

This is going to be interesting.  Needless to say, these next few issues are as well...  You are going to have to assess it for yourselves, true believers.  Things are not good with Legion Extreme.  Wait and see.  But, really cool post there Broc.  I really enjoyed reading that letter to the rest of the gang and babysitting.  San Francisco does sound nice, especially since it is cold in Boston and getting icier yet.  Brrhh!!!  WELL, everybody hope you like the post.  Stay tuned for the CHALLENGE'!!!!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 3, 2003)

*issue #9, part II*

_Boston Common…_

Wind swirled, blowing flurries over the Common.  The Black Paladin stood impassive, sword drawn and point down in the snow. The knight in black armor matched well the leafless trees that stood behind him, and his ermine-lined, blood red cape fluttered while silent crows watched from their perches in the empty branches. 

To this scene, three members of Legion Extreme approached. Slipstream had slowed down to allow Cosmic Knight to catch up. Somnus flew some distance behind in reserve.  Vivian, Dragonfist, and Jae Sun had gone to Widener Library to find informatin on the Star of Karnak. Darkfire patrolled high in the skies hoping to encounter Zephyr again. 

He radioed in, “Jae Sun, we’re like here, but there’s no one else, man.”

_Where in the devil was PRIMUS?_ thought the speedster looking around at the empty park. 

Jae Sun replied to all three on their comms, _“Black Paladin is a target of opportunity. If he is alone, take him out.”_

The Knight of the Crow spotted them. 

“I see Craven Knight, that thou hast brought companions. Is that thy trusty squire, or a maiden whose favor thou holdest?” he taunted pointing his sword at Slipstream. 

His voice had a distinct French accent.  Slipstream growled at the insult, but hesitated. The Black Paladin had an aura of menace about him. Cosmic Knight hovered before him.

“Well weaklings, willst thou join in battle or simply stand frozen?” 

The evil knight then chuckled wickedly and raised his shield. 

_ “Take him out!”_ cried Jae Sun over the airwaves monitoring the exchange. 

“I’ll show you weak!” responded Slipstream sending a shattering wave of sound towards the Black Paladin. 

Normally, there was nothing that protected against this attack. However, the energy blast never hit the Sir Giles de Morphant. He knocked it aside with his shield and the blast came roaring back towards Slipstream. Wide-eyed the speedster could not dive in time and first he went flying and then sliding across the ice and snow. 

“Treachery! Thou seekest to send thy dogs against me, while ye stand back and cower, Craven Knight!”

As he was about to launch a _tangleweb_ at the Black Paladin, Cosmic Knight heard something speak nearby. 

 “Well, two can play at that game, and we will win when it comes to deviousness, and then he heard demonic laughter as suddenly he was blinded.

His web fired and entangled some branches in a tree somewhere behind the Black Paladin.  He heard more of that laughter nearby.

“Eclipse has blocked out your sun!”

Cosmic Knight flew straight up, but It followed continuing the maddening cachinnation. Down below, Slipstream shook away the cobwebs before the Black Paladin closed.

“I ain’t your dog, b-! If my blasts can’t get you how about a _Quicksilver Punch _!”

He zipped at his armor-clad adversary gearing up to give him a fist full of hurt. This time, the Knight of the Crows, deflected the punch, his shield moving into position just in time. Fortunately, his downward sword slash missed Slipstream, but the hero felt an unnatural chill as the blade passed within inches.  

“Stay still, curr and so that I may make thine end swift, then kill thy master as well!”

_Dang! Where was Cosmic Knight?_ thought Slipstream hoping for backup.

He felt he could not take this enemy alone.  He smiled as he caught the glow of Somnus from the corner of his eye. 

“Ha! Now you’re in for it, Black Knight. My friends gonna make you a drool monkey!”

On cue, Somnus reached into the mind of the Black Paladin and imagined the villian's will power as marionette strings. He pulled on a few and the knight reeled. But, the Knight of the Crow did not fall.  Slipstream changed his tactics. He spun around the Black Paladin in a dizzying whirl, and then grabbed for his sword successfully yanking it from the knight's grasp. Then ignoring accusations of cowardice from him, took off in a blur towards Boston Harbor. 

“Hahahahaha! One of thine thieving dogs hast fled, Craven Knight! He hast taken _Eater of Souls_,  but fear not, _Crusher of Hope_ hast yet to enter the fray.”

Cosmic Knight could not see, but Somnus gulped as Black Paladin pulled out a large, knobbed mace.  The mentalist looked above him and saw Cosmic Knight clutching his head and then arch, arms flying back, as if in pain as black shadows passed in and out of his powered armor. 

“Who’s attacking you, Cosmic Knight?”  

He wanted to scan for more minds, but with Slipstream gone, the Black Paladin was unoccupied. The Knight of the Crows had to be taken down first. He tugged at some more ego-strings, causing the villain to stumble.  Black Paladin looked towards him, and pointed with his mace.

“Mind witch, thine end is near!”

Somnus smirked. He was thirty feet in the air, and the Black Paladin was land bound.  Then the knight disappeared….and reappeared ten feet above Somnus with his mace coming crashing down. The mentalist was too slow to dodge. His forcefield caved under the strength of the blow and Somnus was sent hurtling into the ground.  Sprawled on the ground he lay unconscious as the Black Paladin landed in a nearby drift rolling with the fall to stand and shake his mace at the flying Cosmic Knight.

“Craven Knight, thy companions are felled or fled. Surrender and I will give thee a merciful end.”

However, Slipstream had not fled. Tossing the sword far as far as he could in the ocean, he sped back to Boston Common.  

He cried out as he saw Somnus lying on the ground, “You’re gonna pay, Crow-boy!” and re-entered the fray. 

He rapidly punched at the Black Paladin, but only his initial strike met purchase. The rest crashed against that damned shield! The one that did hit, predictably did not phase the knight. He retaliated with his mace, sending Slipstream skidding backwards in the snow. As he popped up to try the weapon-removal tactic again, he saw a demonic-looking shadow coalesce above the prone form of Somnus. 

It spoke:  “Surrender, dog or your friend’s body will be torn apart by my slithering shadows.”

In Its hand, darker shadows, brimming with malevolent power formed. Slipstream looked back and forth between the Black Paladin and the fallen form of Somnus. He sped at the shadow creature and at first his hand went right through It. 

_Stupid!_ he thought as he spun around for another attack, this time using his _Ghost Punch_.

The demonic creature staggered back from the blow, but recovered quickly. Then, it sent shadows to blind the eyes of Slipstream.

“Finally!” he heard Cosmic Knight cry in his com-link. 

Cosmic Knight, the arcane blindfold gone, flew towards the Black Paladin unleashing a flurry of plasma blasts. The blasts startled the crows, and only served to get his enemy’s attention since none connected.  Then Cosmic Knight landed, and he went toe-to-toe with the Knight of the Crows. His initial punch missed. 

“Thou fights like a peasant, Craven," sighed the Black Paladin, "How unworthy will thy defeat be. Even so, a defeat thou shall have.”

_Crusher of Hope_ came smashing into Cosmic Knight’s chest sending him crashing through the stark, leafless trees. He made an attempt to rise, but as he lifted to one elbow, he was overcome by the shock of the hit and the knockback through the obstacles, and he blacked out. 

Slipstream, despite being blind, could still “see”, or rather hear, the shadow demon enough to pin-point Its location. He circled the creature several times, punching it each time he reached 12 o’clock. Soon, he heard a satisfying crunch from the snow-ice of the ground as a solid body fell. The blackness left his eyes and to his horror the creature, though maybe no longer insubstantial, still appeared as a humanoid shadow with bat-like wings. He whirled to the sound of Cosmic Knight’s grunt of pain over the radio channel, and saw him driven into the trees.  Black Paladin stood over his downed comrade, mace lifted. 

“Noooooo!” screamed Slipstream. 

His voice echoed over the Common and Black Knight turned towards him. 

“Tuck thy tail between thy legs and quit the field of battle, squire. I have defeated thy master. If ye leave, I shall spare his measly life.”

“Never! I will not surrender to the likes of thee, ya Black Dog.”

Slipstream grinned getting into the “thee/thou” smack talk.

“Very well, then,” replied the Black Paladin without a hint of emotion in his voice. 

The mace came crashing down on Cosmic Knight’s armored helmet.  Sparks—and was that blood?--flew, and Slipstream’s smile turned into a gasp.  He sped at the Black Paladin and again rebounded off the shield.  Tears streamed down his eyes as he briefly glanced at the caved-in helm of Cosmic Knight.  The distraction nearly cost him as the _Crusher of Hope_ connected again, sending the speedster spinning.  

“No more toys for you, Blacky!” he cried stifling a sob. 

Slipstream repeated his tactic and lifted the mace from Black Paladin’s grasp. 

_Swan Boats…_ he thought and ran to the Public Garden throwing the mace into the pool there. 

Then he heard a helicopter and saw PRIMUS agents running across the bridge. 

“It’s about time…Where…where were you guys?” 

The Silver Avenger’s face was beaded with sweat as she ran up to Slipstream 

“We went to the wrong side, and then there was this dark fog…,” 

Slipstream could not catch the rest as he streaked back towards the rest of the north end of the Common. 

The Black Paladin shook his fist at Slipstream. 

“Know this, curr. Thy trickery and deception may have forced me to retreat, but next time, thou whilst not be so fortunate.”

Then the Knight of the Crows vanished in a swirl of mist and motes of light. 

**

Somnus lived. He was sore and there was no permanent damage. The shadow demon had crept away. Cosmic Knight had been rushed to S.U.B.. Slipstream hoped the Re-Gen tanks were on line. His buddy was fading fast, even with the aid, Slip’ had given him.  His tears had dried by now, as he had called Jae Sun to give a report. 

_“I heard most of it on the open frequency. We are heading back towards the base to help as we can.”_

Slipstream sighed and breathed easier as he heard Jae Sun’s calm voice. His pager went off. He looked down as his grandmother’s number flashed across the screen. 

_Home!_ was all he could think of as he sped towards Beacon Hill.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Sep 4, 2003)

S.U.B. 

lol Secret Underwater Base  that was Slipstreams idea. Heheh 
Jae Son hates the name, lol, thats why we kept it


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 4, 2003)

Yes...well....

I actually liked the acronym as well along with S.T.A.N.
(Secure Tactical Automated Network) the S.U.B. computer.  I made THAT one up  

Also...added a picture of the Black Paladin to the last story post (issue #9, part II)


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 9, 2003)

*issue #9, part III*

Slipstream was near his grandmother’s house in a blink of an eye. He ducked into an alley and resumed his non-heroic persona, but then rushed into the house, prepared to do battle as Brian Parker if necessary to defend Grandma Shannon.  

“Brian!” 

Parker looked around and surveyed the den where his grandmother was sitting and knitting, and now had just been startled as his sudden entrance. Nothing was out of the ordinary. 

“She’s upstairs restin’ in the guest bedroom. Someone beat her up. I was gonna call the cops, but she insisted that I didn’t.”

_She?_ Brian thought in his head making a perplexed face. 

He raced upstairs and his eyes widened when he saw who _She_ was.

Her face was badly bruised, but there was no mistaking. There under the sheets of the guest bed, it was Margie Preston, the woman who had been stalking him. Brian tried to tiptoe away, but she opened her eyes— beautiful sea green orbs—and stared at him. A tear rolled down her cheek and she smiled.  Margie sat up and Brian instinctively looked away. Mentally, he sighed in relief as out of the corner of his eye, he saw that she had borrowed one of his grandmother’s robes. 

“I’m sorry, Brian. I didn’t know where else to go.  It was horrible, horrible, and they still have Ang-, I mean Ze--.”

Then Margie began to cry in earnest.  Brian stood there not knowing what to say and definitely not wanting to go and comfort her. 

_I don’t want to lead her on…,_ he thought, _but…_

“Margie, like, who did this to you?”

He saw the expression on her face suddenly change. Her swollen upper lip twisted in anger. It frightened him. 

“D.E.M.O.N.! And it is all _his_ fault!”

Margie Preston clenched her fists and gritted her teeth. She looked away from Brian and fixed her eyes on the floor. Brian’s jaw had dropped. 

“Who…are…you?”

She looked back up at him, “I really want to trust you, Brian, but…”

_Could this be the lead that we need?_ he thought.

“Look, Marge, I gots friends that can really help, but you _gotta_ trust me.”

She sniffled attempting to get composed, and then beamed, looking at him with those deep green eyes. 

“I knew I could count on you, Brian.”

_Ugh! I think I’m gonna be sick._

Brian covered his mouth as he gagged. Margie rose and reflexively, he stepped back. Then she crossed the room into the adjoining bathroom. 

“If I’m going to trust you, then I might as well go all the way. Brian, I have a secret to share with you,” she called from inside leaving the door ajar. 

He wanted to run, but found himself peeking at the mirror in the bathroom.  In the reflection, he only saw her bare back. It made him wince with sympathy. He saw bruises and what looked like burns and scratches. If she wasn’t lying and this wasn’t a trick, it looked like D.E.M.O.N. had tried to kill her.  Then he heard a sudden *WHOOSH! *, and clear liquid splashed the mirror, blotting out her image. Water--he hoped it was water--leaked from the bathroom onto the hardwood floor of the guest bedroom. 

The she stepped out. Brian double blinked as he saw that Margie Preston had become translucent, seemingly made of water.  He went through the villains and superheroes in his mental database. Margie Preston was the villainess _Riptide!_. 

_Now, I’m really sick!_ thought Brian as he suppressed another wave of nausea. 

They heard a *CRUNCH!  SLAM! *

Grandma Shannon screamed. 

“Oh no, they’ve found me!” he heard Riptide say.

She dissolved into a puddle of water and streamed towards the stairs.  Brian Parker gulped.

“I don’t think I’m ready for this.”

He dove out the back window and changed form in midair, sped around to the front of the house and entered the already smashed in door. He smelled fire and saw that some furniture was already smoldering. Two dogs enshrouded in fire closed on his Grandmother and Riptide. 

_Gotta get Grandma out of here!_

Slipstream sped by one of the demon dogs and scooped up Grandma Shannon. Then running along the walls and out the door he deposited her two blocks away.  

“Don’t let them get Margie!” the flustered old woman stammered surprised by the timely appearence of one of Boston's superheroes. 

_I know I’m gonna regret this!_ Slipstream thought as he turned back towards the house and in a flash was back in the action. 

As he plunged back into the fray, one fiery canine flew out a first story window, steaming and yelping on the receiving end of a geyser of water. Slipstream wasted no time as he fired his own blast of energy—sound energy produced by his hyper-speed motion--at the other hell-hound that had just breathed fire (and missed!) at Riptide.  The dog howled in pain. Then Slipstream spun around to face the other demon as it leaped back into the house, through the open door at him. He connected with his _Quicksilver Punch_ and sent it right back onto the pavement. It exploded in a ball of fire and smoke, setting off nearby car alarms. 

The other hound fared no better. Riptide let out another jet of water straight into its open mouth. It choked on the sudden influx of its opposing element into its system and blew up, leaving the smell of brimstone behind.  Quickly, the speedster and the human fire hydrant put out the flames. 

“I need to go check on m’ grandma!” he said out loud and then cursed himself. 

“Is that so?” replied Riptide raising what would have been an eyebrow in her human form. 

Since he had let it out already, and for some strange reason that Brian could not figure out, he sighed and said, “Well, I guess Rip’, we’re tradin’ secrets, taday.”

He changed back into Brian Parker, and realizing that Riptide might be a bit unstable being a crazy, psycho supervillainess, went back into his Slipstream persona. 

“I knew it! I knew it!” she exclaimed. “I knew there was something special about you. Oh, this is the best day of my life!”

Before the speedster could act, she ran, splashing up to him, and gave him a big wet kiss.


----------



## honorwolf (Sep 11, 2003)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> " Oh, this is the best day of my life!”
> 
> Before the speedster could act, she ran, splashing up to him, and gave him a big wet kiss.




 Ha,Ha,Ha,Ha and infinite Ha,Ha,Hee,Hee,Ho,Ho.........................................................................   Ha,Ha,Ha,Hee,Hee,HO,ho,hee,ha..................................................  

You are one smooth surfer there Slipstream..."NOT!" Good thing you have gills, otherwise that kiss could drown you.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 17, 2003)

honorwolf said:
			
		

> Ha,Ha,Ha,Ha and infinite Ha,Ha,Hee,Hee,Ho,Ho.........................................................................   Ha,Ha,Ha,Hee,Hee,HO,ho,hee,ha..................................................
> 
> You are one smooth surfer there Slipstream..."NOT!" Good thing you have gills, otherwise that kiss could drown you.




How's about an informal poll 

So...do you think that Brian Parker aka _Slipstream_ should date Elisa Perez (Meteor Man's girlfriend and a _normal_) or Margie Preston aka _Riptide_?

Oh...the last part of the current issue should be up soon!


----------



## frog (Sep 18, 2003)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> How's about an informal poll
> 
> So...do you think that Brian Parker aka _Slipstream_ should date Elisa Perez (Meteor Man's girlfriend and a _normal_) or Margie Preston aka _Riptide_?
> 
> Oh...the last part of the current issue should be up soon!




Hmmm...Broc, why does it have to be an "or" question?  A smooth talker like Slipstream should be able to pull off dating Elisa AND Margie shouldn't he? 

Just imagine how much fun he would have if Margie found out he was two timing her.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 18, 2003)

*issue#9, part IV*

_Dr Lu’s Apothecary Shop _

The bell at the door rang as someone entered his shop. Instinctively, Dr. Lu, his hands full of replanting soil, responded in Cantonese. When he received no reply he repeated in English.

“Be right there. Be patient.”

A Hispanic-accented voice spoke, “Thank you, James. I do not understand when you prattle in your native tongue.”

A shadow seemed to fall on the whole shop. Dr. Lu dropped his trowel and it fell in slow motion to clatter on the floor.  The apothecary looked up and gasped. 

“Nestor, what are you doing here?”

The olive-skinned man attempted to smile genuinely.  Unfortunately his smile could not help but have a hint of disdain. 

“Did not think that you would remember, old friend,” there was a sense of menace in his voice. However, the twisted smile did not abate. 

“I am no longer your friend. You are different. Not for the good.”

“Come now. I was hoping to ask a favor.  No need to be afraid, although it is probably healthy. All of us are here now.”

Nestor smiled to show teeth and his eyes widened as he stepped forward. Dr. Lu shook. How could he have not seen, not predicted, not felt Their coming? 

“Please, anything. Just give me the chance to leave.” 

In the back of his mind, he felt he heard Jae Sun say _Coward!_

He wanted to run away but could not. He settled for crying. 

“That’s better. I am glad you see your place old man, and remember that once we were friends.  Very well then, tell me what you know about this Legion Extreme….”

**

The Slipstream-created waterspout sped south along the coast of Massachusetts.  Behind it flew the rest of Legion Extreme: Cosmic Knight, Darkfire, Somnus, and on the Primus XJ-57 hovercycle, Dragonfist and The Warwolf.  By Slipstream’s side Riptide swam in her water form.  In air with the team was Stalwart, the FBI’s powered armor guy. 

_ “According to Rip’, we’re almost there, dudes!” _ called Slipstream over their private radio frequency. 

Earlier that day, the Legion had convened after Slipstream had healed Riptide and escorted her to the S.U.B. She had told Jae Sun and the rest that D.E.M.O.N. had created her and she felt that she owed them. The local Morbane had gathered her together with a supervillian named Zephyr, the mercenary Blowtorch, and Temblor of the Crowns of Krim and dubbed them the Elemental Evils. Indeed, EE had stolen the Star of Karnak fighting off GRAB with Temblor badly hurting the “Pervert” Cheshire Cat.  Then Temblor betrayed them, not showing up with the Star when they arrived to deliver it to D.E.M.O.N. at their nearby Demonhame.  The Morbane had not been pleased. 

“I guess they felt that Blowtorch was the easiest to control,” she had said. “He got all crazy and started shooting us with his flamethrower while the rest of them including some of those hell hounds attacked us. They hit Angela hard and I remember her telling me to flee. I ran and swam as fast as I could to find B-, I mean Slipstream.” 

Vaguely, she had recalled where the Demonhame had been located and now, since all other leads led to dead ends, they were on their way to raid the place. 

Tension had crept over Legion Extreme the night before when the severe, near fatal shellacking of Cosmic Knight had played over the local news and SNN.  Fortunately, the ReGen tanks had just been installed at the base and Cosmic Knight had been able to recover overnight and then locate a back up helmet. There were still dents he had to hammer out on the body, but the powered armor was still operational. The inter-squad animosity grew stronger as Somnus had related running into Dr. Lu leaving town. Most of the other team members blamed Somnus.  Leaving Jae Sun back at the base, Legion Extreme were ready to take out some of their frustrations on some D.E.M.O.N.s. 

**

“They are very overconfident,” growled the Warwolf peering through a set of binoculars. 

Only two D.E.M.O.N agents patrolled the perimeter of the four building compound that looked like a small farm. Strangely, across from the main house was a bell tower.  Legion Extreme with Riptide and Stalwart waited at the top of a tree-covered hill overlooking their target.  Warwolf stroked his chin attempting to devise a strategy. 


But, before he could give orders for his perfect plan, Nightmare, Darkfire’s other form manifested, whinnied and took to the sky, disappearing as she went. Warwolf motioned for Cosmic Knight to quickly follow. His powered armor went into stealth mode, becoming invisible to sight. Stalwart did the same, bounding through the trees, towards the tower.  The Warwolf glared at Slipstream who was pacing back and forth rapidly complaining about the inactivity.

“Can you not be patient for once?” he told the speedster. 

A fireball exploded in the sky.  The black unicorn neighed in pain. 

_sigh_… “No battle plan holds through the first engagement,” lamented the Warwolf. 

Slipstream _Whooped!_ and ran down the hill to make sure that the outbuildings were clear. Riptide slid down to the base and into a well that lay there. 

“Converge on the main house!” cried the Warwolf into the radios and he jumped onto the side of Dragonfist’s hovercyle as they sped to follow. 

Somnus encased in his prismatic orb floated down leisurely. 

**

As soon as the fire had lit up Nightmare, Cosmic Knight had known that it was Blowtorch. Excitedly, since his rival Cavalier from Millenium City had been badly beaten by the master pyromaniac, C. Knight saw his chance to show someone up…well and catch a bad guy to boot.  He flew towards the extreme heat signature that registered on his infrared sensors on the second-highest floor of the bell tower, and switching to visual spied the red and black attire of Blowtorch. He let fly one of his tanglewebs and caught the villain fast. Then the idiot, clearly not in his senses attempted to burn himself out of the entanglements, catching himself on fire as well. 

Above him he heard a *THUMP! * A flash of light and yells followed. Encouraged that Stalwart was taking care of some mooks he let loose a volley of plasma blasts at the struggling and burning Blowtorch. The villain was driven across the room and crashed into the stone wall. Blowtorch laughed maniacally and then slumped to ground unconscious. Cosmic Knight, showing off in triumph, crashed through the floor of the the top story and almost received a concussion blast from Stalwart. 

“DO NOT STARTLE ME AGAIN, CITIZEN. IT COULD BE HARMFUL.”

Cosmic Knight shrugged his shoulders and gave a thumbs up as he admired Stalwart’s handiwork. Two D.E.M.O.N agents were caught in the wire nets that the FBI agent had launched. 

Meanwhile, Slipstream pummeled the two agents outside into unconsciousness. Then he entered one building and moved by three agents, startled at their forge, punching them all into submission in a split second.  Dragonfist had leaped towards through the window of another structure. He came up rolling between two agents and knocked them out cold with a fist to each one’s jaw. It was a picture of beauty as the bad guys fell to the ground in unison, their half-drawn weapons clattering to the ground.  The Warwolf went the other way, into the main building. 

He smashed through the heavy oak door and was met with sprays of bullets.  Inside stood the Morbane with his evil scepter and several D.E.M.O.N agents with submachine guns. Most of the bullets missed, and the rest being only lead, bounced off the werewolf’s tough, supernatural hide. The Warwolf howled and leaped at the first one. 

When the rest of the group arrived, it was no contest. The gun-totting agents were blinded or entangled or beaten down in seconds. Nightmare forced the Morbane to cower in fear, while Somnus put him into a deep sleep.  Slipstream heard a feminine yell and took off towards the sound sending more wooden doors splintering in his wake.  Down in the basement, Riptide battled two fiery hounds that guarded a pit with a metal grating. 

“She’s in there, Slipstream, Hon’!” she cried sending one hound backward with a jet of high pressure water. 

“First things first, Dudette.”

With sonic booms and drowning water, the duo once again put down the flames of the demon dogs sending them back to their infernal domain. 

In the pit lay a naked and tortured Zephyr, face down with chains holding each limb. She lay unmoving and Slipstream tore open the grating and jumped in to rescue the woman.

“Wait! The—“

_Faces…._

Slipstream was soon huddled in the corner of the pit afraid of the leering faces that peered down at him from the top edge. He did not know how long they mocked him but soon  a huge wolfman was in the pit with him. 

_Don’t hurt me!_ Slipstream tried to say, but he was more afraid that the Faces would punish him if he spoke. 

**

The Warwolf fearing nothing, pulled the first spike that held Zephyr’s arm, then went to the next. He made it to three before he too succumbed and was whimpering like a newborn puppy in the opposite corner. 

Looking down Cosmic Knight proclaimed holding the helmet of Blowtorch as a trophy in one hand, “I won’t go down!”

He got the last limb free and had even been able to scoop Zephyr in his arms before he too could not take Them looking down at him. He began to cry. 

“ENOUGH!” they heard a booming voice from above.

Stalwart fired his gatling gun at the frescoes of faces that lined the pit. They were torn to shreds in short order and in about a minute, Warwolf, Slipstream and then Cosmic Knight leaped from the pit. Zephyr was still out and very cold to the touch. They covered her in blankets. 

“THE FBI SHOULD BE ON FINAL APPROACH GENTLEMEN, TO CLEAN UP AND GATHER EVIDENCE. PERHAPS YOU SHOULD TAKE THE WOMAN TO A HOSPITAL.”

“Even better, Stally! We’re taken her to the S.U.B. She’s got a Bacta-tank with her name written on it. Meet you back!”

Slipstream and Somnus headed back towards Boston with Zephyr. Riptide and Nightmare followed. 

The Warwolf stopped Dragonfist. 

“Let us stay awhile, Dragonfist. I enjoy a good interrogation.”

The Warwolf half snarled, half chuckled and moved towards the nearest villain. 

End Issue#9


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 24, 2003)

*Legion Extreme Issue#10: The Star of Karnak, Part IV *

It was time to gather allies. Legion Extreme had scattered across Boston to find GRAB, Dr. Lu, and anyone else who would help them against the Crowns of Krim. They were somewhere in the area, but remained elusive to both mundane and super-means of attempting to find them. 

Armando Montoya remained behind at S.U.B. beneath Boston Harbor, working on code for the interface of the PRIMUS A.I. that was to be installed. He also was having a great time playing DAoC on the giant tactical screens in the base.  Lost in Albion, Montoya was startled when he heard the crash of glass and machinery.  

“That’s not good…” he muttered and walked out to the hallway.  

A violent wind tore through the S.U.B. and Montoya was scooped up by it and pinned forcibly to the stainless steel walls.  A beautiful, dripping wet, blond-haired woman flew up to him and got in his face. 

“Where the  am I?!”

Montoya felt some bones pop and creak as the wind pressed on him. He could not move, but he could speak. 

“Release me or you will be sorry, my dear.” 

“I do not take kindly to threats, blue eyes,” she replied.

Montoya smiled sardonically, “You’ve already crossed the line with me on that one, babe. I warned you once.”

Armando Montoya yelled and suddenly he was encased in a scintillating sphere of force.  Zehphyr was knocked back a few feet, more startled by the change than pushed by the force field. 

She struck back with more wind and regained control against Somnus, this time increasing the pressure. He narrowed his eyes.

“You may be able to prevent me from striking you with my arms and legs, but can you protect your mind?”

He lashed out into her psyche and redirected certain neurotransmitters, to drain her will. Zephyr’s eyes widened as she realized that he was attacking her mentally and she flew down the corridor, quickly ducking into another room. 

“Nice try, my dear, but know that although you leave my sight, you cannot escape from my mind...”

Somnus sent out mental feelers and had no trouble locating Zephyr’s naked, defenseless mind. He _Brain Drained_ her again. 

She panicked and flew out of the room, sucked the air from Somnus’s lungs, and did a loop back to where she had tried to hide. The mentalist gasped for air and clawed at his throat, as he dropped to the ground, now released from the restraining wind.  Meanwhile, Zephyr’s ability to make conscious decisions grew slower. Somnus rose and angrily stalked towards the room where Zephyr hid. He had “lost” her mind, but he regained it just as easily. 

He found her in the devastated med lab. Shattered glass and ReGen fluid covered the floor. Zephyr cowered in the corner. 

“Please, don’t make me hurt you,” she pleaded. 

“Once again, your request falls on deaf ears. You have already over-stepped my boundaries,” he said wiping blood from his lips. 

Zephyr held out her outstretched hand and made a forcible pulling motion. Air was torn from Somnus’s lungs. He fell to his knees as he began coughing up quantities of blood, but still he did not go under.  He drained her ego once more and Zephyr collapsed, her eyes wide. Drool began to spill from her full lips. 

Somnus felt the urge to punish her some more as he began to crawl towards the remaining ReGen tank. However, he could not stop the internal bleeding, and he had a good feeling that kicking the downed villainess would aggravate his injuries.  Then he remembered his wrist radio. 

“Ummm, Slipstream, Dragonfist, anyone…there’s been a situation at the base. I’ll be out for a while.”

He put drool-monkey Zephyr into a deep sleep, stripped to his underware, hooked himself to the monitors, and pulled himself into the tank, hoping he had set it correctly as he leaned semiconsciously against the bloody glass. The door slid closed automatically, and fluid rushed around him. 

“To sleep, perchance to dream...” he muttered as he closed his eyes…

**

Slipstream arrived first to the bizarre scene. Somnus, half-naked, floated in the “Bacta tank”. Blood droplets had coagulated in the “healing” serum and the mentalist was unconscious. Zephyr lay on the floor in the pieces of glass and fluid of the other, shattered tank. Her eyes stared blankly and saliva oozed from her mouth as she spasmed now and then.  He sighed and sent some healing energy into the woman. She began to stir as Jae Sun entered next, followed by Riptide. 

She looked at the men with hostility, but then her features softened as she saw Riptide. 

“Hey, Zeph’! You’re OK,” said the water-using super animatedly.

“If you call it that,” replied Zephyr venomously. 

She stared at Slipstream recognizing him as the do-gooder, sell-out superhero he was. 

“So am I a prisoner?”

Before the speedster could comment on her ingratitude, Jae Sun stepped between them and answered, “By no means, Ms. Sawyer, or may I call you Angela?”  

“I prefer Zephyr when it comes to my enemies.”
She rose to confront them. 

“Now, now, supervillianess. I ain’t just gonna make you a drool-monkey like ol’ Somnus. You’ll be goin’ in that tank after him,” said Slipstream cracking his knuckles. 

“Stand Down!” Jae Sun said, raising his voice. “Zephyr, we rescued you from the clutches of D.E.M.O.N., preserved your anonymity from the authorities, brought you back here for medical care, and you continue to posture.”

Zephyr looked to Riptide. 

“It’s true, Ange’. They were righteous and all against D.E.M.O.N.. Me an’ Slipstream here took out a couple of hell hounds and—“

“I get the point, Margie. Umm, sorry about the mess.”

Soon, Jae Sun was getting the run down on what had happened, confirming Temblor’s betrayal. He also told Zephyr that the Crowns of Krim along with the Black Paladin were possibly in the area. 

“Ally with us temporarily, Zephyr. We can hunt down and fight the Crowns together and recover the Star of Karnak.”

“Doubtful that you’ll win. I think I’ll go and find Temblor on my own, thank you very much. Now how do I get outta here?”

She could not be persuaded.  Jae Sun sighed. 

“Very well, then come with me.”

He led her to another room and pressed a console. With the other had he pointed and muttered some phrases in a long forgotten dialect from mainland China. A magical _gate_ formed, and through it, the Boston skyline could be seen. She seemed impressed.  

“Nice toys you have here. Thanks.”

“Please, let us know if you find the Crowns. For all of our sakes.”

“Maybe. Be seeing you, Mr. Lee.”

She smiled flirtatiously. A normal man would have melted, but Jae Sun, having lived centuries, had seen more beautiful women. Plus, he preferred red heads.  Zephyr flew through the _gate_. 

“Slipstream, contact Valor. We need to see inside Armando’s head,” he called walking back towards MedLab. 

He chuckled as he passed his hands through the mass of unconnected wires under the console he had just touched.


----------



## honorwolf (Sep 25, 2003)

I love the post.  Pretty cool how all that went down.  Armando was merciful to her.  Drool monkey status and he was gentlemanly enough to put her down someplace comfortable.  Our man Armando(Somnus) is just a righteous hero.  He is definitely maturing as a hero and a roleplayer.  Wait to the other posts and you will see a true hero in action.  Funny, does Jae Sun Lee prefer redheads?


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 25, 2003)

honorwolf said:
			
		

> Drool monkey status and he was gentlemanly enough to put her down someplace comfortable.




How is ReGen fluid and broken glass comfortable?

IIRC, we had to encourage Somnus OOC to not kick the woman while she was down. 

Gentleman? Hah!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 3, 2003)

Look Ma! I'm only 3 1/2 issues behind!  

Working on finishing issue#10, then the heartbreaking issue#11 and its aftermath in 12. In fact the ramifications are felt in issues 13 and 14 also.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 8, 2003)

*issue #10, part II*

Somewhere under the waters in Boston Harbor, in a hidden base, Armando Montoya floated, his internal organs, mainly his throat and lungs were slowly being healed by a combination of antibiotics and nanomachines in a viscous fluid. Valor McCoy monitored the system while the Mark IV maintenance robot cleaned the medlab of the glass and liquid residue from the small battle between Zephyr and Somnus. The rest of the team patrolled Boston, looking for the Crowns of Krim and the Star of Karnak. It was late in the evening. 

Jae Sun took the low roads and rode the trains in the metropolitan area. Slipstream buzzed around the streets. Dragonfist on his hoverbike and Cosmic Knight in his power suit monitored the skies. Much to Jae Sun’s chagrin, Darkfire had turned off her communicator for some unknown reason.  As he rode the T and thought about things some more, his annoyance became concern. The nightmarish unicorn aspect of Darkfire more and more seemed to be the preferred form. 

His holographic wrist communicator beeped.  A small image of Slipstream’s face appeared. 

_ “Yoh! Jae Son. I heard somethin’ kinda funny as I was passing by MIT. Gonna check it out. See ya.”_

“I will be with you shortly. Contact the others,” replied the detective. 

He walked towards the end of the train car and opened the door disappearing in a flash of light.

“Huh? What was that?” exclaimed a half-asleep occupant—the only other that had been in car with Jae Sun.

When he received no answer, he adjusted the backpack that he was using as a pillow and went back to sleep.

**

Slipstream slowed down near a building that contained several laboratories. Coincidentally, he remembered, Valor McCoy’s labs were housed within. Smoke poured from one of the windows and despite the fire, it was eerily quiet. 

Then he heard Jae Sun sprinting across the quadrangle. He pointed towards the shattered windows and smoke then he sped up to the main door and phased through. In seconds he arrived in the lab. It was a ruin. Scour marks from blaster fire marred the walls. The electronic equipment was destroyed and sparking and the glassware had been broken and strewn all over.   But what was worse were the dead bodies of what he guessed were Valor’s students and technicians.  The back of his neck tingled as arcs of electricity coursed across the computers and spectroscopy machines. 

He spun around on instinct and there before him materialized a robot!

“What the--? You look like you just came out of a Terminator movie!” he exclaimed surprised as he searched through his mental database to place the robot and the villain who had sent it. 

He blasted the machine anyway, but the energy seemed to dissipate when it struck the corona of electricity that surrounded it. The robot mouthed something unintelligible and some of the arcs coalesced near its eyes shooting out electric fire. 

“Yeowwww!” cried Slipstream and he leaped from one of the shattered windows. 

At that moment, Jae Sun arrived into the devastation. Detecting no other targets , the destroid turned on the detective and before he could act let loose two more beams from its electric eyes. Jae Sun screamed as he caught fire. The attack had been two quick for him to dodge. He sunk to his knees and then did a face plant on the tile floor, severely burned.

**

Cosmic Knight was humming and thinking of a young woman—blonde-hair, blue eyes. That she happened to be a super thief and a member of GRAB was irrelevant. She was imprinted in his mind and he was in love with her. 

His musings were interrupted as Jae Sun called him. 

_ “Trouble at MIT. Home in on Slipstream’s or my signal.”_ 

Dragonfist rode up to where Cosmic Knight was acknowledging Jae Sun’s transmission. 

“You know,” he commented. “She likes me more. After all she charmed me first.”

Inside his helmet, Theo looked at him incredulously as he punched his bike across the Charles towards the university. 

“Oh, yeah? I’ll show you!” 

Cosmic Knight nodded his head and set the thrusters to full throttle. He roared past Dragonfist and was soon at the building…the building were he worked. Horror crept over him as he saw Slipstream leap from the window trailing fire. Seconds later, he saw the “terminator” robot appear.  Instinctively, he fired, but the creature merely absorbed the plasma blast.  Then it looked at him and fired its eye beams. They tore through his hardened armor plating and burned him badly.  He shot up into the sky. 

“What is this thing? Where are the others?”

_“Gotta get Jae Sun! Call Valor and tell him the bad news,”_ responded Slipstream. 

“How many?” asked Theo his voice trailing off as the horrible possibilities sunk in. 

Meanwhile, Slipstream, ran to the side of the building and leapt back to the 7th floor crashing through another window and into the lab hopefully on the flank of the destroid. He reached the fallen form of Jae Sun, barely breathing and grabbed it sliding behind some shelves and machinery as the robot turned to the sound of his entry. One of the beams skinned his shoulder and melted the refrigerator in front of him. His flesh sizzled, but fortunately, it was just a flesh wound. 

“Dang, Jae Son. Sorry for leaving you, but we’ll soon be safe.” 

He thought he heard the detective groan. Considering the state of his burned body, that was a good sign. Slipstream shot through an open door and out the back, but then around the front as he heard the screams of innocents. The destroid had turned his attention to the unlucky students that were crossing the quadrangle this late in the evening. He put Jae Sun down behind some bushes, stabilized him and ran out to confront the deadly robot. Somehow the ‘bot had missed its intended targets who were running away back the way they came. 

Slipstream got the machine’s attention back with a _sonic blast_. 

“Over here, big ugly. Pick on me!”

Cosmic Knight was trying to repair internal systems and put out the fire in his suit. He continued to fly higher. 

Dragonfist arrived and homed in on the fried form of  Jae Sun Lee, stabilized thanks to Slipstream’s _molecular re-rearrangement_ power.  He narrowed his eyes and looked across the courtyard. Slipstream dodged another set of eye beams from a scary looking robot that stood in the sill of a shattered window. 

He began to work himself into a frenzy, “No one hurts one of my teammates and friends! Robot, you will soon be scrap!” 

He spun his hoverbike around and shot towards the robot.  Slipstream caught on, realizing that energy blasts would not take the destroid down, he too decided to engage in melee. A second or two ahead of Dragonfist, the speedster ran and smacked the robot. Electricity coursed though his veins as his fist penetrated some sort of force field. 

“Man! That hurt me more than you, probably.”

He thought he saw the thing grin. Slipstream heard the whine of engines and looked over his shoulder. Dragonfist was bearing down on them with an angry face. The speedster flattened out and rolled away. Dragonfist turned the bike at the last second and leaped across the empty space seven floors high with a war cry.   His bike tumbled away on horizontal trajectory, but Dragonfist flew. He pulled his fist back and it began to glow, and then as he landed in front of the destroid, connected. The robot burst into many pieces and Dragonfist  cried out in triumph. 

Slipstream brought him back to reality, “Whoa, dude. Dragonfist, Smash!”

The red haze of anger left and Dragonfist stood panting, spent by the incredible effort.  Cosmic Knight flew in ready to rumble like his companions.  He was briefly disappointed at missing all the fun. However, looking around at the scene and the blasted corpses of his lab-mates sobered him. Cosmic Knight stood in silence letting his arms droop to his sides, now suddenly emotionally drained. 

Even Dragonfist’s final husky remark of  “Now she’ll like me even more,” was lost on him. 

**

Valor stood over every one of the bodies in silence as the police and forensics lined them in the courtyard. Jae Sun, now miraculously recovered and wrapped in blankets, and Slipstream talked with PRIMUS agents.  Cosmic Knight, not being able to handle all the emotions coursing through his mind, had left without explanation.  Dragonfist brooded. 

Valor McCoy was disappointed in his last surviving student and after apologizing to Roger and Shannon, Bill, Rhonda, Prakash, and Michael for driving them so hard that they all had to be at the lab late at night, walked over to Jae Sun and Slipstream. 

“It’s all my fault. I think I need to hang up my armor and stop trying to be a superhero. I don’t think I can take more people that I care about, dying.”

“Valor, we need you,” responded Jae Sun. 

Valor shrugged his shoulders. 

_sigh..._ “Gotta go make a police report, then I’m going back to base to check on Armando. After that, I think I’ll pack up my things and take a vacation. Maybe I’ll go back out to New Mexico.”

He changed into his heroic form—black armor telescoped around his body--and flew towards the harbor.

“I do not think this was related to our current search, and I feel that there is more to come this night.”

Slipstream nodded his head. He knew where the robot had come from but kept it to himself. 

“Let us regroup at the base. See if you can contact Cosmic Knight. I will grab Anaka.”

The leaders parted company and headed off into the Boston night.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow! 

These threads can just die if you don't keep up. Well the conclusion to the latest issue is forming in my head. Hopefully, it will be up this week!


----------



## honorwolf (Oct 22, 2003)

Being burnt to a crispy critter is not how I like to start the game.  That blast was an area effect weapon.  No room to dodge, it targeted to only normal looking guy in the room.  It does not pay to travel with Legion Extreme.   Good thing they saved me from being pan fried asian cuisine. ( I am asian so I can tease myself. )  A lot of people died on this one.  Doctor Destroyer is the one to blame.  I really need to improve Jae Sun Lee's abilities and powers.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 25, 2003)

*issue#10, part III*

_Valor we need you…need you….need you_

Valor McCoy woke with a start, the voice of Jae Sun Lee still ringing in his head. He shook himself and slapped his face forgetting were he was and when he had dozed off. A police detective offered him a cup. He took a sip of the very hot coffee and burned his tongue. There was a lot of moving and bustling. He was on a chair in a corridor at MIT. Forensics experts were picking through the rubble of what had been his lab. He remembered that the bodies had already been sent to the coroner’s office. Valor felt sick. He had hoped that it was a nightmare, but the death of his students and technicians—except for Theo Coolidge—was still true. 

“You can go home now professor,” said one of the uniformed police officers. 

Valor grunted and grabbed his coat eventually bursting into the cold winter night. He had to draft letters tomorrow to the families of his employees and did not relish the prospect. Right now he had to get his mind thinking about something else. The echoes of his dream reverberated in his mind. He radioed Jae Sun who gave him an affirmative that Legion Extreme had re-grouped at S.U.B., then morphed into his symbiotic night black suit of armor and headed towards Boston Harbor. 

**

“Just relax, Cosmic Knight. We have an idea.”

Jae Sun smiled as Somnus and Valor flanked Cosmic Knight. 

“It would be better, I think if he lay down or at least sat,” said Valor. 

“So what’s this all about?” asked the power-armored hero folding his metal arms.

Valor sighed, “Well, according to Hummingbird’s profile, she uncontrollably imprints some sort of emotional control over those unwitting men that she mind controls. Somnus and I hit on the idea that perhaps we could locate her through you.”

Not knowing what to expect Cosmic Knight sat down. Somnus reached into his mind first and stimulated certain synapses to make him more controllable and docile. As his Ego was reduced, Valor entered into the recesses of his student’s mind. He expanded his mental vision to all of Boston searching through memories and the mental impressions of millions of people. Fatigue quickly set in and Jae Sun had to support Valor McCoy as he began to shudder. Somnus continued to drain Cosmic Knight’s brain to reduce the strain of the mental search on his friend and rival. 

“There..something…faint…,” muttered Valor

Then he met a solid wall of resistance and was shut out. He fell limp in Jae Sun’s arms.
Seconds later, he opened his eyes. 

“Marriott…Copley Square. But they know we’re coming.”

“Then we have no time to lose,” said Jae Sun.

He hit his communicator and typed in the common frequency, “Legion Extreme, assemble!”

**

In no time, they were circling the hotel.  Nonchalantly, Valor McCoy approached the clerk at the front desk.

“Have you seen….,” he proceeded to give a description of whom he and Jae Sun had deduced were members of GRAB.

“Sir, we are not allowed to give out information about our guests.”

As soon as Valor had gotten the young man thinking about the strikingly beautiful women in GRAB, he probed the normal’s mind. 

Oh yes…he had definitely seen Hummingbird and possibly Blue Jay…and recently.

“Can you tell me what room they might be in. I am Valor Mcoy, world renowned scientist and superhero ?” Valor persisted.

“I don’t care if you’re Pedro Martinez! We cannot give out that kind of information.”

But…with his mind, the clerk already had. 

Valor smiled, “Thank you.”

He walked into the main lobby and reported, “Room 2112, gentlemen.”

The security guard and clerk were startled when a flash zipped past them and into the stairwell.  Seconds later an eight-foot tall black-furred werewolf tore through the same space. Outside, Dragonfist landed on the roof and smashed through the outer door taking the stairs down to cut off any escape. Cosmic Knight flew around the building for that same purpose, while Somnus flew above the hotel just in case GRAB got through everyone else. 

Slipstream arrived at the door to Room 2112 first and broke down the door without a second’s thought. A quick survey revealed the room to have been hastily vacated. 

“Stay frosty, dudes. Valor’s right. They’re on to us,” he called over the com-link.

As soon as he signed off a buzzing began in his inner ear.

_Wouldn’t be a great idea if you went and caught some tasty waves in SAN DIEGO?!_ came a sultry feminine voice. 

“Yah! Great idear.” 

Slipstream back down twenty-one flights of stairs in less than a second, warping the railing and scorching the stairs. The next second, he was miles away from Boston heading west. 

Cosmic Knight received a powerful suggestion as well. Somnus watched as he flew towards Kenmore Square. Muscling his way past the bouncer, the armored hero was soon getting’ jiggy on the dance floor of the Avalon club. 

Despite being forewarned, Dragonfist too succumbed. He decided to go back up to the roof and see if he could jump from the top and survive. 

The Warwolf, hearing the reports from his Somnus and Valor about the others, stopped in his tracks. 

“Perhaps, the Detective would be more suited to this type of adversary,” he thought aloud. 

Ducking into a laundry room, the Warwolf allowed Jae Sun Lee to manifest. Casually, Jae Sun took the elevator to the lobby.  There, sitting and chatting like old friends were Valor McCoy and the super-thief Bluejay. He did not see the pesky mentalist Hummingbird anywhere. 

“Why the tricks, Bluejay?” Jae Sun asked interrupting her and Valor’s discussion of avionics.

“We felt that the two of you were more reasonable. Why are you looking for us?”	

“I think we have both lost something that we would like back,” replied Jae Sun

She laughed, “Oh you mean the Star. We have given up. Cat’ left. Rob and Black Diamond are recovering. Hummingbird and I are just trying to relax a little. However…we wouldn’t mind getting another crack at Temblor. He really beat up Robert pretty bad.”

_Meanwhile…

Somewhere in Nebraska, Slipstream came to a screeching halt, inadvertently creating Farmer Ted’s new irrigation ditch. He screamed in frustration at the realization of being duped and then turned around and headed back towards Boston. 

Dragonfist after Somnus ego drained and then put him to sleep, collapsed two feet from the edge of the roof. 

Cosmic Knight continued to get a groove on…._

“Then help us find the Crowns of Krim.”

“What’s in it for us?”

Valor jumped in “Well for one--”

“Fer One—we won’t turn ya in for being the supervillians that you are!” shouted Slipstream materializing in the room. 

Bluejay leaped to her feet and pointed her formidable powered armor arsenal at the men. 

“Hold on, Slipstream. We are trying to negotiate.”

Valor stood and interposed himself between the two.

“Mr. McCoy is correct. Let us not resort to hostilities. A temporary alliance may be beneficial. After all, ‘The enemy of my enemy is my friend.’”

Slipstream rolled his eyes, “Don’t give me none of that Sun Tzu . They’re baddies and need to go to jail. I’ve already given the Champions a heads up about the other one you let get away.”

He gave Jae Sun a dirty look. 

“And Riptide, Slipstream?” Jae Sun replied calmly. 

The speedster hesitated…

“Umm that’s different,” said Slipstream averting Jae Sun’s hard gaze and blushing slightly.

“Then it is settled. We will help each other.” 

“If you can keep your _boy_ in check,” added Bluejay pointing to Slipstream, “then we agree.”

Jae Sun and Valor offered their hands and Bluejay shook them daintily with a smirk.  Then she extended her hand to Slipstream. At first he refused to take it provoking a stern look from Jae Sun Lee. 

“Oh, alright. But fer the record, Ah don’t like it…at all.”

As they shook hands, Jae Sun added, “Very well, let us retire and meet at first light at this address.”

He handed Bluejay a card. 

“Slipstream, please collect the others. Tomorrow, I fear, will be a long day.”

End Issue # 10


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 13, 2003)

Grrrrr!  

Where are all the other Legionnaires?

Page 4 Indeed! 

But since there was actually a response that brought us to over 2000 views   

I think I will attach Dark Seraph as a reward


----------



## honorwolf (Nov 14, 2003)

Great post!  I think it is pretty cool for Valor McCoy to not totally throw in the towel and punk out of being a hero.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 20, 2003)

Hopefully the beginning of the next issue will be up in a day or two. 

Had a great excursion to Big Bend National Park and did the Outer Mountain Loop. Felt like a real super-hero when we were done, but really wished I had bought some Flying. 



EDIT: Within a week?


----------



## honorwolf (Nov 27, 2003)

When will they all find out about the outcome of a most viscious battle?  The truth must be told.  "Long live Legion Extreme!"


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 28, 2003)

*Happy Thanksgiving!!!*

I'm sure that you're tired of excuses, but yet again I did not get to the post   

Too much turkey today....YAWN....
Tommorrow, I'm going to Las Vegas and won't be back until Monday. Don't know if I'll have access to a computer. That means the fate of Legion Extreme will not be revealed until after I return. Sorry...

Suffices to say that I need to write Issues #11, 12, 13, and 14...which is where we left off and picked up the FR campaign again (see sig !)


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 4, 2003)

*Finally!!*

*Legion Extreme Issue#11: The Star of Karnak, Part V*

Anaka Ai Lee tossed and turned in his bed. Chaotic images of demons and shadows tormented him in his dreams. Always they were to far away to attack, but close enough for him to see their leering faces and hear their mocking laughter. He woke with a start. His sheets were soaked with sweat. It was still dark and he took a few moments to get his bearings shivering in the cool air. The heater was off an the moment. He was still at his room in the apothecary shop. He heard incoherent murmurs from somewhere else in the shop and remembered that Riptide...err Margie Preston...was staying in the guest room and he slipped out of bed to check on her. 

He peeked in and saw that she too was tossing and turning, and whatever nightmare she was having, it was causing her to switch back and forth unconsciously between her human and water forms. It made for a very wet bed. Water dripped on the hardwood floors as well. Windchimes from the main room of the shop caught his attention. He padded quietly over there and crept to the middle of the room searching for signs of intrusion. There was no wind, but the chimes clinked again.

"Who's there?" he asked to the darkness, his heart racing.

_Flee Boston, Anaka! There is only death here!_

Goose-pimples crept over his flesh as the central heating kicked on again.

"Dr Lu? Is that you?"

But there was no response...

**

Beneath Boston Harbor, inside the S.U.B., Jae Sun Lee awoke to the melodic tone of his mobile phone. 

"Jae Sun Lee. How may I be of service?" 

He looked at the digital clock by his bed. It had just turned to 6:00 am. 

"Jae Sun. Detective Fisher here. We have a situation [a pause]. At the Ritz-Carlton. It's bad. Really, really bad. You gotta get out here quick."

Jae Sun narrowed his eyes as he clicked the phone off. Slipstream buzzed into and through his doorway. He looked haggard. The detective raised an eyebrow.

"Bad dreams and all, Yoh. Didn't get much sleep. Heard the phone. Whas' up?"

Jae Sun rubbed the sleep from his face and stood. He brushed out his clothing having crashed some time in the early morning in them. 

"Trouble at the Ritz-Carlton. Detective Fisher says we need to be there as soon as possible."

"I'm outta here, then."

"No. Wait."

However, Slipstream had already headed to the airlock and was cycling the doors as quickly as he could. Over his communicator, he heard Jae Sun Lee contacting the others to meet at the Ritz. He chuckled as he heard complaints from Cosmic Knight and Somnus, but Anaka was already up and he sounded wide awake. Even Darkfire chimed in surprisingly. The outer door popped open and the speedster zipped into the harbor and then onto land heading for Copley Square. 

Jae Sun tapped into the mystical Dragon Lines of his ancestors and a _gate_ formed. Soon he was about a kilometer away from his destination and walking briskly in the cold December air. Light snow had fallen the night before, and already trucks and crews were salting the roadways for the day ahead. He felt the rush of wind as Slipstream passed by him in a blur. Turning the corner he could see the lights of police cars in front of the hotel's entrance.

**


Slipstream arrived first as usual and police, looking grim and not at all happy to see him, directed him to the penthouse. Slipstream zipped up the stairs in a few seconds.  Forensics teams were already there and the speedster had to weave his way to the main doors to the penthouse suite. Flashes of concern from the detectives and uniformed police meet his gaze and then would turn away. Several were pale and sick looking.  Slipstream smelled blood and vomit and his usual jovial manner turned sour as he saw the first flecks and streaks of blood on the walls in the room’s entryway. A flash from a camera revealed the first dead body--a young man, clothed in the latest expensive fashions, lying face down in a pool of his own blood.

He saw the familiar face of Detective Fisher, Jae Sun’s friend. 

“Looks like the pawty got out a' hand,” he said in a poor attempt at humor. 

Slipstream pushed his way past some more investigators to the main room. More death. They were just kids, probably rich college kids and at least ten more lay strewn about the floor in disturbing poses with horrific expressions on their dead faces. Blood lay everywhere. Some bodies had been cut in half. Another was torn to shreds, and another had been cooked, but then Slipstream looked up at a large wall that dominated the room. On the floor, lay a blood-drained young woman. He followed the blood strokes leading from the back of her neck up the wall, and read the writing there as another camera flashed, documenting the scene.

He choked back a scream as he recoiled in horror. The message said:

* LEGION EXTREME COULD NOT SAVE US….*

**

As Jae Sun arrived, he heard Slipstream yell out in frustration and sadness.  He could not believe what he was seeing either as the speedster showed him the wall and he crouched to examine a few of the bodies, and the swaths of blood on the walls. They had been punked in a very, very bad way.

“Slipstream, please see what is going on. There is more than is grotesquely apparent here.”

Slipstream sped to the entryway and came upon two uniformed policemen arguing with another man. He held a microphone and behind him was a camera.

“Dang! Media’s here, Jae Son.”

Slipstream pushed his way forward. 

“Move along! Nothing ta see here,” said Slipstream flexing for emphasis. 

“Ron Baker from channel 13. We received an anonymous tip that something vile has happened and that Legion Extreme is involved.”

“D'ya here that, Jae Son? It’s gettin’ worse.”

Slipstream, with veiled threats and more intimidation than he usually used, got Mr. Baker to go back downstairs. Unfortunately, he had promised a press conference in about an hour. 

_ “Dragonfist here. It’s a media circus down here. There are reporters clamoring for interviews. Where are you guys?” _

Slipstream, guarding the door just in case more reporters happened to come by heard Jae Sun reply, _ "Anaka, try and fly to the roof and come in through the top."_

On the Legion Extreme open channel he added, _"The rest of you should do the same. Slipstream, perhaps you could go down and appease the masses." _

The speedster really did not want to, but it was better than the alternative of staying so close to those dead, vacant eyes and horrified faces. 

“Roger, will do, boss.”

And Slipstream shot down the stairs to deal with the press.

**

The rest of the gang, except Valor McCoy, who had not answered his communicator, arrived. Darkfire had to be talked to and physically restrained by Dragonfist so she would not punch through walls and tamper with evidence. Not, Jae Sun realized coldly, that the police could do anything with set of DNA and fingerprints. If the Crowns of Krim were ever caught, however….Jae Sun clenched his fists in anger. 

Armando scanned for residual brain signals and sadly, found none. The tormented faces were too much, and he left the room fearing the screams of ghosts crying to him from the ether. 

Cosmic Knight found something special for him in the suite’s kitchen: two dead men, both probably strangled. Between them, patterned with raven’s feathers he saw that the Black Paladin had left the message: 

* For you, Craven Knight*, with a smile    beneath it. 

Cosmic Knight brought his fist down and cracked the tile floor and the wood below bringing yells of protest from nearby forensic’s experts.  He did not care.  Black Paladin would pay. 

Jae Sun Lee tried to summarize the possible events of the deadly party. More than likely, the Crowns in their human forms had seduced some young rich college kids from several of the score of schools in the Greater Boston Area, convincing them to come and have a grand hedonistic evening. Evidence of drugs was prevalent. At some point the Crowns had slaughtered them all in an orgy of dedication to their demon-god Krim. Jae Sun had discerned archaic patterns and hidden glyphs among the blood splatters. Dark Seraph and his servants had attempted some sort of ritual, probably with the Star of Karnak. Jae Sun felt that they had failed. The message to the heroes was just sadistic taunting. It was a screen for a more sinister purpose. 

He was having his secretary do research in Millenium City on the Star. Hopefully, she would find out what the Crowns were ultimately up to.  The hour had come and gone, and Jae Sun sighed. He said his thanks to the Boston PD and went to meet the reporters. 

Legion Extreme stood together before the gathering and after answering basic questions in the most vague way, Jae Sun spoke to conclude the press conference.

“Know this, good people of Boston. Legion Extreme and their allies will find the perpetrators of these foul deeds and bring them to justice!”

To a chorus of cheers, the team took to the skies (or sped away in a blur) in search of the enemy. Jae Sun watched and took a deep breath moving out of sight to the Ritz-Carlton’s loading dock. At least the people still had faith. Jae Sun looked to the blue and gray winter sky. 

“Today is a good day to die,” he mumbled and he let the Warwolf come….


----------



## honorwolf (Dec 5, 2003)

Awesome post.  I really liked it.  That scene was truly grisly.  I had almost forgotten how sadistic and just plain sic that crime scene was.  Man!  Our little hero story went from saturday morning to Saturday night at the Cinema.  G to R in a few short issues.  What is the world coming to?  Well, awesome post and I am sure more suprises our in store for Legion Extreme.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 8, 2003)

honorwolf said:
			
		

> That scene was truly grisly.  I had almost forgotten how sadistic and just plain sic that crime scene was.  Man!  Our little hero story went from saturday morning to Saturday night at the Cinema.  G to R in a few short issues.




Well you know, it's all because of Image Comics   

Actually, thanks for the compliment. I was amazed how much I was able to convey the horror of the scene and KUDOS! to my players. I figured they would be very jaded as veteran gamers, but M.Rose who plays Slipstream was truly disturbed and conveyed it both in and out of character. 

Did I tell you that I have a great bunch of players?  

BTW, this issue gets even worse...if you're a member of Legion Extreme, that is


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 19, 2003)

*issue #11, part ii*

Legion Extreme and their allies, Blue Jay, Stalwart and Riptide, converged on the south end of the Ted Williams Tunnel.  Hummingbird was also somewhere around—Dragonfist and Cosmic Knight were positive—but remained hidden as usual. 

“Yoh, clear the Tunnel!” shouted Slipstream into his radio to nearby transit authority and police personnel. 

Cars were backed up but moving out slowly…too slowly for the impatient speedster, but the Warwolf was in charge of this Op for now, he reminded himself glancing and smiling at the large black wolfman that watched, arms folded, as the tunnels were evacuated. 

Minutes earlier, they had heard of strange sightings and noises near the archaeological dig and from their aerial patrols, they had flown or leaped or ran at their best speed.  It had been their only lead of the day, and they all had this feeling that time was running short.  The Crowns must be attempting to leave Boston. They already had the Star. They had already sent a clear message. What reason did they have to stay?

Stalwart, Cosmic Knight, and Blue Jay circled overhead watching for anything out of the ordinary, but save for the occasional take off and landing from Logan Airport, the skies over Boston were quiet.

“Dudes, it’s clear. Let’s go!”

“Slowly and together, Slipstream,” growled the Warwolf. 

Surprisingly, Slipstream waited, and the group entered the Ted Williams Tunnel together. Cosmic Knight and Stalwart stayed outside and flew low above the water, to hit whatever Legion Extreme flushed out and to continue to monitor the surface.  Riptide swam alongside the tunnel, patrolling in the harbor. They reached the excavation without incident. Somnus searched for mental signatures. He looked at the celestial general and shook his head. The Warwolf barred his teeth. 

“I guess we need to go in,” he remarked.  “Slipstream and The Warwolf will enter and examine the tombs, the rest of you be on your guard.”

Inside, the tomb was empty. The bodies that had been lying embalmed and awaiting clearance for removal, were gone. To their knowledge, that procedure, caught up in litigation, was not going to happen soon. 

“Nothin’!” Slipstream zipped out to the main tunnel with the Warwolf following behind. 

The scents did not leave the crypt. It was as if the bodies had simply disappeared. Back in the main tunnel, Legion Extreme thought that they heard skittering somewhere ahead…or was it behind. They tried to follow the noise, but could not pinpoint the source.

“It’s too creepy down here,” commented Blue Jay. “I don’t like it. I think we should continue forward.”

Ahead, Slipstream found abandoned cars and had to turn one overzealous citizen back towards the police blockade at the north entrance, but still there were no monsters.

_Were are you, Crowns of Krim?!_ cried the Warwolf in his head, wanting action and not detective work. 

Finally, they caught a break.

_ “Something’s going on at the airport!” _ called Cosmic Knight.

Almost simultaneously, Somnus received a strong mental impression in the water, and it was not Riptide. 

“Slipstream, there is something in the water near the shore,” he communicated. 

“Hold, superheroes!” called the Warwolf. “We need to evaluate these possible threats, and coordinate our actions.”

However, his counsel was lost on deaf ears. Slipstream tired of skulking around like a common thief, shot from the tunnel, and without looking north to the airport, exploded into the water.  The Warwolf howled and followed at his best possible pace. Blue Jay, Darkfire, and Dragonfist, without howling, did the same. Outside the radio-chatter continued from Cosmic Knight.

_ “I see that blond supergirl. She’s takin’ on a fiery guy and a shadowy demon thing on one of the far runways. I’m gonna help.”_

Stalwart replied over the band, _ “Wait, you fool! (a Whoosh in the background)… Alright, I’m going to back up Cosmic Knight. I hope the rest of you are on your way. Stalwart out!” _

Warwolf screamed and picked up the pace. Darkfire flew forward and was suddenly frightened and insecure about her ability to fight in a pitched battle. It was Nightmare’s opportunity. The unicorn asserted itself and manifested, supplanting the alien woman. Then the black unicorn turned _ invisible _ and began following the rest, _teleporting_ in hops, at a distance.

**
_Multiple targets in the water, _ Slipstream thought as he probed with his active sonar. 

He fired and blasted a couple of humanoid creatures in the murk with sonic attacks. However, they still moved, slowly and ponderously towards the shore. Slipstream was surprised that they had withstood his “righteous” attacks and hesitated. He counted five, then something “pinged” louder in his sonar range, and a bright light appeared through the murk. Inside some sort of _force field_ a large, obsidian-skinned, jackal-headed humanoid floated. He carried an ankh-topped staff, and as the identity of Anubis registered in Slipstream’s mind, the Egyptian-god-villain gestured with his staff. A disembodied hand reached out and grabbed the speedster, crushing him and drawing him closer.  Slipstream yelled for help as he squirmed in the giant hand’s grip. 

**

On the surface Cosmic Knight flew to engage the shadow demon he recognized as Eclipse from their Boston Common encounter, and another Crown of Krim, Phoenix as they fought Zephyr, dodging and wheeling attacks, in the air above some of the far runways and private hangers of Logan Airport. Below, he saw several men and one Black Paladin in the process of boarding a jet.  The Knight of the Crow pointed Cosmic Knight, his voice booming across the tarmac. 

“Craven Knight! Ye have returned to be smitten yet again!”

_Whatever…._ thought Theo, _ You can’t hit me with that sword from here._

However, the Black Paladin drew his mighty hand-n-half sword, _Eater of Souls_, and pointed it at Cosmic Knight. From the tip of the sword came a beam of shadow stuff that struck Cosmic Knight straight in the chest. The force of the blast sent him reeling backwards, the energy penetrating his armor and defenses, dazing the superhero. The rest heard Cosmic Knight’s groan as it began where Slipstream’s cries were ending. 

Blue Jay rocketed from the Ted Williams Tunnel joining Stalwart. Cosmic Knight tumbled in the air past them, automatic stabilizing jets firing to help him to regain control. Zephyr led her two attackers higher in the air, exchanging fire, and while the beautiful super-villain dodged most of the attacks from Phoenix and Eclipse, those that hit—fire and darkness--were taking their toll. Blue Jay concentrated her plasma cannon on the unnaturally handsome man that stood to the side of the Black Paladin.  

“Whoohoo!” she cried scoring a direct hit and knocking the man into the nearby Lear jet.

The jet crumpled as he smashed into it. Rising, the man changed form. The sky darkened. His presence gave everyone pause. Dark Seraph now stood where the man had once been and he began to speak. Archaic words in some forgotten, demonic tongue rumbled across the sky, and in response forked lightning struck unerringly at Blue Jay. Her ear-splitting scream of pain rang in the ears of Legion Extreme, and her smoky form began plummeting towards the harbor.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 20, 2003)

*issue#11, part iii*

issue#11, part iii

In the water, Slipstream continued to struggle. The giant hand was tightening its grip and Slipstream was beginning to see spots.  Somewhere in the water ahead of him, he heard the sudden rushing of thousands of pounds of water pressure. The hand disappeared and he saw Anubis spinning like a top in the water. Swimming by him, he saw glowing eyes and the transparent outline of a woman. 

“That’s my girl, coming to the rescue of her man!” he shouted.

Riptide winked as she passed circling around for another hit.  Meanwhile, Somnus had been probing with his mental feelers at Anubis.

_I see…there is man beneath that mask. No time to gather info, though…._

The mentalist assaulted the villain’s ego, just as Slipstream and Riptide combined their energy blasts to take out their foe. Anubis began to sink like a stone.  There was no time to revel in their triumph, however, as yells and screams from above echoed in the speedster’s radio receiver.

“Gotta help the others, darlin’,” he said swimming towards shore. 

Riptide followed, noting the humanoid shapes it the water, still moving slowly, but now in random directions. 

Somnus, for his part maintained contact, on Anubis, making sure he stayed under. 

**

Stalwart fired his entangle web, wrapping Dark Seraph in its steely and sticky coils. Dragonfist on his bike and the Warwolf along next to him closed in on the melee heading first for the Black Paladin. The Warwolf saw the Star of Karnak dangling on a chain around the Knight of the Crow’s neck. The other two men who had moved away from the debris of the destroyed Lear jet changed form. One became Temblor, the wearer of the Stone Crown. The other changed into Force. He wore the Golden Crown.  

Claws extended and teeth barred, The Warwolf swiped and bit at the Black Paladin. His  wicked fangs snapped at air as the evil knight side-stepped the assault. Claws screeched against the steel shield.

“Back foul beast!” cried the Black Paladin and having sheathed _Eater of Souls_ drew out and swung _Crusher of Hope_.

With a mighty CRUNCH, the Black Paladin sent the Warwolf skidding across the runway. Dragonfist fared little better attacking the knight. He could not get past the defenses of his shield. 

Above and behind him, Dragonfist smelled blood and felt fear. From a nearby hanger, Bloodstone had floated to an advantageous position. 

“Dr. Lu explained to me your weakness, pathetic worm. Now feel the blood burn!”

From Bloodstone’s outstretched hands, blood streamed toward Dragonfist, covering his body and burning his skin. It was overwhelming and painful.  Dragonfist screamed and slumped to the ground, defeated.

Dark Seraph had flown upward despite the restricting strands of Stalwart’s metal net. He sheared it apart as if it were cobwebs. 

“No One touches Dark Seraph!” he yelled, and rising above the battle spoke, “You worthless mortals. You think that you have seen Evil? Look upon me and know what true Evil is...and know too, that now it is your Doom!”

More basso demon-language echoed across the airfield and Dark Seraph pointed at Stalwart, who flew towards the villain to engage in melee. Slipstream just exiting the harbor looked up towards his friend and ally.

“Noooooooo!” he cried, but his own cry of grief was lost in the ripping, soul-rending sound that reverberated across everyone’s psyche and the blood-curdling scream that came from Stalwart’s lips to spread across the radio band. 

Somnus was torn from the mind of Anubis, the mental agony was so strong.  Hummingbird was stunned from the backlash. Then the group heard, first the evil laughter of Dark Seraph and then the chorus of disdainful chuckles from his followers. The power-armored suit of Stalwart’s slumped forward in mid-air and somersaulted end over end until it crashed into the pavement of a runway. The suit lay there, broken and contorted awkwardly, in a grotesque caricature of what it once was. 

The Warwolf attempted to rise, but fell prone again as bands of force wrapped around his arms and legs. Temblor then came up to the helpless wolfman and smacked him into a nearby barricade. Laughing, the earth demon moved forward to finish him.  

Bloodstone landed to end Dragonfist’s life. Grabbing him by the back of the collar, he reached a clawed hand above his head to rip off the skull of the marital artist.  But from the corner of his eye he saw a black unicorn charging down upon him with a holy, glowing horn. Bloodstone hissed, dropping his quarry, and dodged the magical horn at the last second. Nightmare neighed in fury and raised her front hooves, crashing down on empty air. 

Tears streaming down his eyes, Slipstream not caring the consequences, fired a _sonic blast_ at Dark Seraph, missing but getting the evil one’s attention.  He saw Nightmare one-on-one with Bloodstone, Dragonfist down, Warwolf becoming a punching bag for Force and Temblor. Above him, Zephyr had flown higher, fleeing the scene, and  Phoenix and Eclipse had given up the chase, returning to finish the rest of Legion Extreme. 

“Cosmo, ol’ buddy, you gotta help Scoobs!”

Slipstream sped at Bloodstone, the closest target, and did his patented loop-d-loop, smacking the demon at least three times.  Behind him, Riptide covered his back, blasting at mummies that had risen out of the harbor. 

“Get, D-fist outta here!” yelled Slipstream at Nightmare.

He looked toward the Black Paladin ready to get into it with the evil knight. 

“Ahh, noble Squire. Perhaps you can stand aside and let me add another beast to my menagerie,” Black Paladin chuckled grasping his mace tighter.

“No!” came the command from Dark Seraph above. “Take the Star and flee to the rendezvous!”

And for kicks, Dark Seraph muttered more evil somethings and pointed at Slipstream. The speedster fell to his knees, clutching his head in agony, but not blacking out. The Black Paladin snarled, but winked out of existence, taking the Star of Karnak from the field. 

Nightmare, not wanting to leave her host’s companions to their doom, but seeing that she could use her powers to save at least one of them and maybe more, put a hoof on Dragonfist and _teleported_ to the Ted William’s Tunnel entrance, scaring a few of the police initially, but then turning _invisible_ before they reacted to open fire. Somnus had floated onto the scene and mentally, she exchanged impressions of the battlefield. The mentalist was conflicted about what to do. Nevertheless, he sent out his mental feelers towards the fight. 

Cosmic Knight had not listened to Slipstream’s plea. He saw Blue Jay, her suit holed and her falling towards the water. He was thoroughly cowed after seeing and hearing Stalwart’s soul torn from his body. Cosmic Knight flew at his best speed and caught Blue Jay just before she hit the surface. 

“I’m takin’ Blue Jay back to base. She’s dyin’,” and he set his thrusters to overdrive, heading away from the battle. 

Warwolf tore free from the _force bonds_ and leaped to his feet just in time to take Temblor’s spiked fist in the gut. The Warwolf staggered back, but not before landing a solid strike of his own. Then new bonds squeezed his arms against his body and crossed up his legs. This time he face-planted. 

Slipstream quickly recovered as his heightened metabolism cleared the rapid influx of pain neurotransmitters from his nerve cells.  He saw that Dragonfist was gone, and groaned as he saw the Warwolf go down again. 

Tears still flowing uncontrollably, Slipstream yelled, “I’m comin’ for ya, Marmaduke!”

The Warwolf had to grin as he rolled over and heard the speedster’s wisecrack. 

_Better to die with a smile on your face…but still not like this!_ he howled and waited for Temblor to bring his hammer-fist down.

But the blow never came. Temblor clutched at his head and stumbled back. The Warwolf thought he heard the buzzing of Hummingbird nearby. Then the blurry form of Slipstream zipped into view and Temblor went flying backwards some ten meters over the barricade. Then the Warwolf saw Slipstream grab at his own temples and arch back in tremendous pain. Blood began to gush from the speedster’s nose and Slipstream slumped to the ground.  

_[Imagine that the cameras run in slow-motion…]_

Time seemed to slow for the Warwolf. A splash of water informed him that Riptide had run by. She carried the unconscious form of her beau, Slipstream, away from further harm.  The general struggled in his bonds, but it barely seemed to loosen them. Force ran by him towards the tunnel, enraged about something. For some reason he thought it was funny how Sonmus could tick anybody off.  He looked up and saw Phoenix and Eclipse. 

“Finish him!” he heard the voice of Dark Seraph echo. 

The Warwolf blinked twice, and then felt waves of pain from slicing shadows and burning flames as Eclipse and Phoenix poured on the hurt. The Warwolf  yowled. In all his centuries he had never felt so much pain. The Darkness was coming. It was inevitable, even with his incredible ability to heal. They stopped.

“Is it dead yet?” asked one in a haughty English accent.

_* No, but the master has commanded us to end its existence, *_ came a whispering reply. 

They continued to bring torture to the now whimpering Warwolf.  Through the haze of pain, he looked up and saw a flash of gold and white. He looked right into her blue eyes. Zephyr flew directly down towards him…to save him. Phoenix and Eclipse broke off and engaged the new target. She was quickly subdued. He wanted to save _her_, but he could not move. They dragged her away, cackling--her head slumped on her shoulders. She looked up briefly. Warwolf caught her eye again and moaned.

A shadow stood over him. Somewhere he heard a neighing. 

_My little pony?_

No, it was Nightmare.  

_Save her. Save Zephyr!_ he mouthed, but no sound came from his broken snout.

Nightmare put a hoof on his body, but before he was whisked away he looked to the sky again, seeing the figures dwindling in the distance.

Warwolves never shed tears, but today this one did. 

End issue#11


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 21, 2003)

I realized that perhaps some readers do not know the "roster" of the Crowns of Krim. 

The Crowns are led by Dark Seraph who wears the Iron Crown. 
The rest =

Bloodstone: wears Blood Crown, has haemokinetic powers
Eclipse: wears the Shadow Crown, has powers over darkness and shadow
Force: wears the Golden Crown, has arcanokinetic powers (magical telekinesis)
Phoenix: wears the Shining Crown, pyrokinetic
Temblor: wears the Stone Crown, control over earth and stone


----------



## Malachai_rose (Dec 21, 2003)

..ugh I hate windows (I was posting a longer post but my PC crashed, so what ya get now is an abbreviated version ). That fight was way harsh, though I am looking forward to the aftermath issue 'Funeral for a Friend' for those that know where I lifted/stole  that name from congratz you just won an official 'NO prize' 

Well great post I think it communicated the extreme level of butt whuppin that we recieved, heh. Reading about it is actually gearin me up to return to Champions again once we wrap up some bizness in the FR game.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 23, 2003)

Malachai_rose said:
			
		

> ..
> Well great post I think it communicated the extreme level of butt whuppin that we recieved, heh. Reading about it is actually gearin me up to return to Champions again once we wrap up some bizness in the FR game.




Yay!!

Yes, Legion Extreme was thoroughly pummelled. 

Thank you, MRose for the encouragement. I can't wait either. 

Can you believe that another of the players was upset by my retelling of this tale!?  

He did not think that I portrayed him accurately.   

Too bad...I call it Creative License.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 7, 2004)

*Legion Extreme Issue#12: Aftermath*

Valor McCoy walked through the terminal at Albequerque International Airport heading for valet waiting area to meet his escort that would take him further towards Stronghold. Psychological reports showed that Robert aka Radium was making progress and losing that self-pity and self-victimization that Valor believed had led him towards the dark side. He was excited about another chance to help the poor misguided young man.

A throng of people crowded around one of the televisions near one of the gates. Usually, Valor could have cared less about anything on television and he was in a hurry, but he heard snatches of “Boston” and “Legion Extreme” from the gathering throng.  He stopped to watch.


_ “To repeat the headlines: Earlier today in Boston, Legion Extreme battled the evil Dark Seraph and his minions, the Crowns of Krim on the ground and in the sky at Logan Airport. Early reports indicate that Boston’s own superhero team were driven from the field, and as of yet unconfirmed, one of their allies Stalwart was killed. Stalwart is the FBI’s…._"

Valor looked down and turned away, beginning to breathe heavy. He put up his hand to lean against a nearby wall. 

_ “Air traffic has been delayed out of Logan indefinitely as clean-up crews from the FBI and PRIMUS are on the scene. No word as of yet from any of the members of Legion Extreme…_

“Sir, are you alright?” someone, a young man, asked. 

Valor continued to look down.

 “Fine. I’m fine,” he replied.

“Hey. Don’t I know you?” came the same voice. 

McCoy blanched and then began to hurry away, pushing through the gathered on-lookers. Shouts—he hoped not of recognition--followed him as he jogged and then ran to the awaiting limousine.

“I should’ve been there….I should’ve been there…,” he muttered, all the way to the vehicle. 

**
Father Thomas O’Reilly threw his bottle of Irish Whiskey at the television as he sat watched the evening news, then grimaced and massaged his sore shoulder.  He picked up the phone and dialed his “favorite” detective. 

Jae Sun Lee answered, “Yes?”

The voice was weary. 

However, Father O’Reilly didn’t care. He raised his voice and asked, “Can ya explain ta me all about yer destruction? Bringin’ havoc to me fair city?”

The priest continued for about thirty seconds before Jae Sun interjected too tired and upset to take a rebuking.

“Look! We just got hit hard and some of us are still recovering, sir! Dr. Lu is missing. Where were _you_?!”

Father O’Reilly who sometimes flew around as the Grey Mage, when he was sober stammered and stopped.

“I got my own things, and who’s gonna chase all those mummies running around downtown?”

“I guess you will.”

Then Jae Sun pressed “End” on his mobile phone and sighed heavily.  

**

All they could do was sit and watch the news. Dragonfist and Slipstream floated in the ReGen tanks. Bluejay had just gotten out. The rest—Jae Sun Lee, Cosmic Knight, Darkfire, Somnus--sat or stood and waited out the media fallout. Occasionally, one of the many phones would ring. Usually, Jae Sun would answer and run spin control or confirm reports or answer questions of PRIMUS. Molly Flannigan, the Silver Avenger of Boston would be by to visit and get an official account.  Bluejay and Hummingbird (whom none of Legion Extreme had ever seen; though Dragonfist and Cosmic Knight imagined about her a lot) had decided that they would leave before Slipstream came out. 

Armando Montoya shook his head and put his head in his arms as he sat at one of the cold stainless steel tables in the Mess Hall in S.U.B… He should have tried more. One by one he could have picked off the Crowns, yet when push came to shove fear had gripped him. Who knew what evil lay in the mind of Dark Seraph and his crew. Force had come charging at him in an berserk fury destroying the police barricade. As soon as the Darkfire Unicorn had rescued the Warwolf, he too had fled.

He looked up and everyone in the room had stopped moving. They all stared wide-eyed at nothing and even in mid-breath or speech. 

_Armando Montoya, people like us are special. _

In front of him stood a very handsome, European man. The voice in his head spoke with a Spanish accent. 

_Who?_ asked Montoya wanting to at once change into his Somnus form.

However, for whatever reason, he did not. 

_You know who I am. Search._

His eyes widened as the realization hit him. 

_But I am not here to harm. I have seen and felt you and your companion’s pains of today. I propose an alliance with you. More like a mentor-student relationship. You are better than these and the normals that they protect. Befriend me, and those close to me, and you will become more powerful than you can imagine. _

Armando had the vision of a beautiful brunette with waving hair. He enjoyed the encouraging words. He thought of how much tougher he was than normal humans, and mentally, there was no equal well except for this Man, and well Psi. The Gem augmented his already brutal power. 

The Man chuckled.

_I have no love for your pursuers, and as a friend and ally—since I can see how close and how similar we are--, I come here to warn you that agents of Psi, seeing your setback have come to Boston to take advantage._

_Yes,_ answered Montoya, although he suspected that the Man in front of him already knew the answer or he would not have wasted his time. 

A broad smile greeted him and Armando felt a great sense of relief.

_We will be in touch, then_

And he vanished as Armando Montoya nodded his head feeling strangely excited….

Then as the Man left everyone began moving again.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 12, 2004)

*issue #12, part ii*

_Washington D.C, a few days later_

Rain poured down upon the small party gathered in Arlington Cemetery. Slipstream, water beading on his silver suit, stood with his head hung low as he watched Robert Anderson, whom he had known as Stalwart, be lowered into the grave. Jae Sun Lee hands in pockets and huddled from the cold, wet weather occupied the space next to him. A few F.B.I agents, black trench coats rustling in the wind were also present. There was no eulogy. No one spoke as the man who had worn the Stalwart suit was buried. Two Marines fired three shots each to salute his death, and then the funeral was over. The agents and the color guard quickly departed.

Jae Sun Lee muttered a few ancient words to mourn Stalwart’s passing. 

_How easily that could have been one of us…_ he thought as he stood over the grave alone. 

Nearby, a woman waited and confronted Slipstream as he walked away. 

“I want to come with you,” she said. 

“Margie, ya know I can’t let ya. I gotta sort some things out. Stalwart was my bud, and now they’re gonna get someone else to fill his shoes.  It just ticks me off. I didn’t even know Robert. Did he have a family? Where did he grow up? Dang! Stalwart why’d you have to go so soon. I hardly knew ya!”

Margie Preston smiled. It warmed her inside that Brian would share his feelings with her. It made her feel connected. 

Her smile made Slipstream uncomfortable.

He stammered, “I-I gotta be alone. Just the way I am, Margie. Plus, maybe it’ll give ya some time to think about what we’ve talked about.”

She fought back tears. 

_Be strong, Margie,_ she told herself. _You can’t be so possessive. He doesn’t like that._

“Whatever makes you happy, Brian.”

She bit her tongue so she wouldn’t say anything stupid.

Slipstream sighed. He gave a cursory wave to Jae Sun, who nodded an acknowledgement. Then he took off in the blink of an eye, towards the west.

Jae Sun turned around and walked toward a secluded copse of trees to ride the Dragon Lines back to Boston. 

Margie took a deep breath.

_Well maybe I’ll stay in D.C. for a little bit. There’s lots of museums. You know how we like museums, Margie._

She smiled mischievously and walked towards the Potomac. 

**

_Back in Boston..._

“Why did you not tell us that Psi was in the area?!” asked Jae Sun with a particular edge to his voice. 

_Can they not learn the lessons of our defeat?_ he screamed in his head. 

Somnus shrugged his shoulders. 

“I did not think that it was important.”

“You know Somnus, you have been acting strange for the last few days. Since before I left for D.C.”

Armando did not give a reply. In fact, he rolled his eyes as if he did not care what their “leader” said.

“In any case, let us assemble who is here in Boston and track these miscreants down.”

_We have to do something, or Legion Extreme will perish. Why do they wallow in their self-pity ?_

He called Cosmic Knight and explained to him the situation.

“Hey, you’re not the boss of me. Who made you leader?”

Jae Sun was losing patience, but he took his time answering as he composed himself.

“You did. All of you did.”

His response gave Theo pause. 

“Alright, where do you want to meet.”

Jae Sun looked at Somnus, who told him the location. 

“I am sending you the location. Patch into S.T.A.N., and he will guide you there.”

_At least that is working,_ Jae Sun thought forcing a weak smile. 

Despite the bad press and defeat to Legion Extreme, PRIMUS had still kept its end of the bargain, finishing installation of the underwater base’s A.I. The base was now completely functional, with a temporary holding cell for bad guys and a Danger Room. Right now, Jae Sun watched, as Darkfire was worked out in there, asking S.T.A.N. to set up natural and urban junble scenarios where she fought the Crowns again and again, especially Temblor. Jae Sun knew that she did this to try and maintain dominance over the Other and to get prepared for their next encounter with Dark Seraph and his minions. Jae Sun did not feel it was wise to go after the Crowns of Krim any time soon, but the practice kept Darkfire from going off on the rest of the group out of frustration for missing the battle. 

_I wish that the rest took things as seriously. I wish we could practice as a team._

Jae Sun believed that had Legion Extreme and her allies worked as a team, they would not have suffered so great a defeat. Blue Jay had left (taking Hummingbird with her and leaving Dragonfist _and_ Cosmic Knight in a funk). Legion Extreme would have to go at it alone for a while. 

**

An hour later, Legion Extreme assembled at an abandoned construction site in Charleston. Armando did not like the implications…that the agents of Psi were searching near where he worked, but kept this information to himself.

Dragonfist, Cosmic Knight, Somnus and Jae Sun Lee gathered on the ground while Nightmare flew around in the air. Darkfire had lost the contest of wills. 

“So, Somnus where do we go now.”

The mentalist did not give a ready answer. He seemed distracted. 

Dragonfist seethed inside as he stood across from Cosmic Knight. His boredom got the best of him.

“She likes me better than you, you know.”

“What are you talking about?”

“Hummingbird. I grew out my hair. She goes for my Asian good looks. You’re just a mutant in armor.”

“Whatever. I’m still better looking. Plus, I make her cool toys.”

Jae Sun interjected, “Both of you. Stop! Somnus, please direct us.”

With uncharacteristic apathy, Armanod replied, “Not now. This is amusing.”

Dragonfist ignored the detective and suddenly saw red. He called upon his _Dragon Kung-fu_ and shot a ball of _Chi’i_ energy at the unsuspecting Cosmic Knight. The power-armored hero flew back from the attack, but quickly recovered and shot a tangle grenade catching Dragonfist fast. Then he unsheathed his suit’s latest weapon. He flew towards the held Dragonfist, glowing energy sword emanating from his right hand.

“You’re dead, crazy man!”

Darkfire, supplanting her other self when seeing her friend Dragonfist in danger, flew down from the sky and crashed into Cosmic Knight stopping him from escalating the conflict.

“ENOUGH!” yelled Jae Sun.

“Yes, I agree. This is no longer amusing,” said Somnus. 

Jae Sun glared at him.

“Help Dragonfist from those bonds,” he told him, and to the rest, “I say we call it a day. We’re not ready.”

In frustration Jae Sun walked towards the exit, went behind the fence and disappeared. 

Cosmic Knight shrugged Darkfire from his back. He growled in anger and flew towards Cambridge. Darkfire went to help Dragonfist tear free from the sticky strands of the tangler grenade. Then he jumped on his bike and flew away towards Chinatown with Darkfire flying by his side. 

Somnus stood alone for while arms crossed.

“Insects,” he muttered, and flew towards Bunker Hill College.

*End Issue #12*


----------



## Malachai_rose (Jan 12, 2004)

Ahhh... Death and discord, heh, I forgot how badly the Legion was faring. Thanks for reminding me Broc  The fight between Dragon Fist and Cosmic Knight was funny though, we finally had to have Somnus and Cap'tn Valor preform pyschic churgery on them to purge that meddlesome chica from their grey matter.

As a side note, Cosmin Knights player is wanting to retire the armor and bring in a new 'theme' hero...

The 'Hebrew Hammer' (from the comedy central movie)

Broc is afriad though that this borders on the 'bad' and could offend some readers. I'm not sure (I liked the movie , it was really funny in an Undercover Brother kind of way). 

So the question is does anyone else have an opinion on the matter ? Should Cosmic Knight bring in the 'Hammer' or should he be swatted on the nose with a rolled up newsaper? 

Well great post as normal Broc  Your almost caught up in the posts and as chance would have it we are almost ready to switch back from FR to Hero


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Jan 15, 2004)

Just wanted to 'de-lurk' for a moment and say 'fantastic'!  

Champions-what a great system...man, I miss that game!  

It'll take me a bit to get 'up to speed' but it'll be worth it!

Thanks,

LW


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks back at ya LiVeWiRe! 

And you even found us on page 2!

well 2 more issue's to go...in #13 we find out what happened to Dr. Lu and Legion eXtreme gets to redeem themselves by teeming up on a strange bad guy...it's the obligatory, morale-boosting, after-they-get-beat-down-by-the-bad-guys issue  

Then in issue#14, Armando Montoya's past comes back to haunt him


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry haven't posted lately, folks, but here's a 

super BUMP

to encourage me to post within the next few days...er I mean a week


----------



## ledded (Feb 13, 2004)

Very nice Broccoli_Head, I've started reading this one and I'm enjoying it immensely.  I recently cornered my group into a little superhero action and we had a lot of fun with it, even trying to write a little Supers SH for it.

Love what you've done with it, a very nice comic feel.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 13, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> Very nice Broccoli_Head, I've started reading this one and I'm enjoying it immensely.  I recently cornered my group into a little superhero action and we had a lot of fun with it, even trying to write a little Supers SH for it.
> 
> Love what you've done with it, a very nice comic feel.




Thanks! Glad to see you on board. I guess I may have to start re-postin'


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 13, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> I recently cornered my group into a little superhero action and we had a lot of fun with it, even trying to write a little Supers SH for it.
> 
> .




BTW, What system are you playing?


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 15, 2004)

*Legion Extreme Issue#13: A Much Needed Vacation*

_"Hey! I'm throwin' ya a bone here," _ relayed Mel Flannagan, Silver Avenger: Boston, across the holo-vid.

Jae Sun grimaced. Folly and strife had continued to plague Legion Extreme.

_When would it end!_ Jae Sun looked down and rubbed his temples.

"Very well tell me about the situation."

_"He calls himself the Stone Giant, but his real name is Harold Dent. Typical eco-terrorist, he's been hidin' out in Canada for the last coupla years, but UNTIL based in Montreal contacted us that he was on the move across the border. We got a report that he's in northern Vermont, possibly headin' towards Burlington. We could send out a team, but I know you guys could use a win."_

"Thank you. I do not like to be reminded."

The Silver Avenger shrugged her shoulders. 

"Anyway, what does he look like? Powers? Any vulnerabilities?"

_"Ever play Dungeons & Dragons?"_

"What? No."

_"He looks like a stone giant...page 101, in the _Monster Manual. _I'm sure the A.I. has the file"_

"You must be joking."

_"Nope. Tall, can grow up to twenty feet. Bald, rock, gray skin. Black eyes. He even likes to hurl boulders. Oh,_" she said looking down, possibly at a display file in front of her, "_he can absorb both physical and energy damage and he's resistant to some types of damage as well, that is when he's in giant form."_

"Maybe we will reconsider."

Jae Sun felt ill. 

_"Hey, Mr. Detective, now is not the time to go for the glam' villain. Plus, it's the only gig around. _"

"Very well, I will look for the information. I will contact the rest of the team, and we...we will be right on it. Legion Extreme, out."

The detective had a headache. 

_Of all the silly ideas for a villian! But then again, that is why most of them are insane._

At least one thing had gone right this week. Yesterday, after talking Cosmic Knight into returning to base after the incident with Dragon Fist, and finally contacting Valor McCoy, 'Knight had allowed an inspection of his room.  To their horror it was crawling...well actually his room was abuzz with hummingbirds of all shapes and sizes. It was very disconcerting. Jae Sun shuddered recalling the incident. Somnus had _brain drained_ Cosmic Knight who had succumbed willingly, and then Valor had removed the aberrant obsession, which they had learned Hummingbird could uncontrollably place on men whom she had previously _mind controlled_. 

Dragon Fist had not been so willing, but they would get to him later. 

Earlier in the week, he and Dragon Fist had traveled to Providence, after Somnus had at long last mentally located Dr. Lu. The good doctor's slippery mind had failed him, and apparently Somnus had gained some power.  The confrontation had not gone well. There had been shouting and defensiveness by Dr. Lu, accusations by Jae Sun, and in the end, no resolution. Their friend would not be returning to Boston any time soon, but at least he would let Darkfire and Anaka stay at his shop. 

Jae Sun sighed heavily. He was growing more and more weary. He flipped to the common frequency. 

"Legion Extreme, we have a job to do! Assemble in the War Room immediately. There is a bad villian on the loose and he needs a beat down!"

The slang sounded alien to Jae Sun as it rolled off his tongue, but without Slipstream around--the speedster had left his comm badge before his leave of absence--someone had to maintain the colour. The detective quickly suppressed a grin.

"S.T.A.N., please access the Criminal Database. Subject: Stone Giant."

_"Already accessed, sir,"_ replied the base A.I. in the Queen's English (Jae Sun Lee's personal preference)

Data began streaming across a nearby screen and Jae Sun began to study...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 17, 2004)

*issue #13 part ii*

_Northwestern Vermont_

Dragonfist, on his PRIMUS hovercyle, and Cosmic Knight topped the rise and looked out over the “Chin”, at the zenith of Mt. Mansfield. Four seconds later, Nightmare with Jae Sun riding bareback, and Somnus, joined them.

“Hey, I thought you were supposed to be a woman and a virgin to ride a unicorn.”

Jae Sun gave Cosmic Knight a scathing look, but Nightmare neighed simulating laughter and Somnus gave him a mental smile in his smug way. 

En route to Vermont, they had heard from S.T.A.N.. He had told that that instead of splashing down Lake Champlain, Dent had turned east somewhere south of St. Alban’s. It looked like he was now heading for Montpelier, though more likely he would try and cause destruction at the ski resorts north of the capitol and in the Mt. Mansfield area. Jae Sun looked down at his holo-wristwatch. S.T.A.N. was sending them satellite feeds and sure enough, there was the Stone Giant, bounding over snow-covered mountains in their general direction. 

“Anaka, do you see him?”

The martial artist stood up on his bike and scanned the area. He pointed and the hovering Cosmic Knight nodded his head seeing the same thing: puff of snow powder, amid the pines and bare-branched trees, and then another about 400 feet in front of that one.  

“We see him.”

“Very well then, this Stone Giant seems the typical brick. Let us proceed on Attack Vector Beta, since Slipstream is still not with us.”

Cosmic Knight shook his head, “Once again, I give you a hearty, _Whatever_!” and then he took off into the valley. 

Dragonfist, not wanting to be last to the target followed quickly. 

Somnus rose above the tree line and began a slow, graceful descent down the mountain, and Nightmare teleported away, leaving Jae Sun in the lurch to fall on his bum in a nearby snowdrift. 

“Ancestors! Please help me to have patience with the youth of today!”

However, he was professional enough to maintain his original course of action. Seconds later,  a huge, black-furred werewolf stood where Jae Sun had once been. The Warwolf leaped forward trying to get to the Stone Giant as quickly as possible, maintain melee contact while the rest blasted him from a distance. He growled with exasperation as the Nightmare/Darkfire thing maintained its unicorn form. He had hoped that the strong superhuman female aspect would help him against this villain.  The Warwolf leaped again and his eyes widened. A huge boulder hurtled towards the group, who in their rush, had not spread far enough away.  Furthermore, instead of approaching stealthily, which was within his capabilities, the Cosmic Knight had hit is afterburners. He and Dragonfist lit up the valley with their exhaust, not to mention the noise of their flight. 

The Warwolf landed just as the boulder hit and exploded into hundreds of sharp, rocky fragments. Trees were torn asunder and splintered. The Warwolf heard a whinny of pain from Nightmare. Fragments struck him, but fortunately, he had been far enough from the epicenter, that the shards, losing momentum, merely bounced off his tough hide. Somnus, above him was likewise able to deflect pieces of rock with his multi-colored sphere. 

“They have no tactical sense,” muttered the werewolf. “Change, you fool!” he yelled at the fiery unicorn. 

They had all been debriefed on the Stone Giant’s mental profile. He usually went after foes that looked like monsters you would find in a role-playing game. That was one reason the Warwolf wanted to close. He would be a psychological distraction as well. Right now, however, Nightmare looked the part, and she had been closer. 

Nightmare did not change, instead she fired a beam of energy from her horn. Even from the long range, she hit, but the attack did not even slow the giant down. Warwolf on his next leap, got a better look at the villain. The giant _was_ big; more than twice his size.  He landed near Nightmare who huddled behind some rock formations on the slopes. He saw the fierce look in her eyes as she _blinked_ away, this time with a bit more smarts, reappearing behind cover some twenty meters ahead and firing her _hornbeam_ again. Peaking from behind the trees, the Warwolf saw the giant reel drunkenly, right before Nightmare’s beam hit. 

“Well at least the mentalist is doing his job,” he growled and jumped once more to get closer to the fight. 

**

Cosmic Knight had outdistanced Dragonfist and arriving at an acceptable range to the target, opened with a volley of _plasma blasts_. The Stone Giant shrugged then off and retaliated with another hurled boulder.  Cosmic Knight’s heads-up display flashed _Incoming!_ and the proximity klaxons screamed in his ears. He dodged, but the rock exploded, assailing him with fragments, and pummeling him silly.

“Exploding boulders! That’s not fair…” he cried as he began to fall, stunned from the attack. 

For the Stone Giant, it was getting harder to think straight and make a coherent decision. Then the headaches began to blur his vision. He had to stop and recover. 

“Need to get better padding against concussion damage,” said Theo Coolidge as he shook off the cobwebs from being dazed. 

He had plummeted significantly downward, but it was far from a close call as he banked out of his dive and got his bearings. He saw that the giant had put its hands on its knees, it seemed to ignore the _ch’i _blasts from Dragonfist who stood on the seat of his bike and flew by, and the crimson-colored beam from My Little Pony.  It could not ignore the raging wolfman that leaped from the trees and attacked with pummeling fists. Once again, the physical attacks seemed ineffective. The Stone Giant took his own fist and smashed it into the Warwolf sending him skittering down a nearby stream, and smashing into some fallen logs.  But the werewolf got back up and this time flew at the giant with tooth and claw. Theo laughed at the sight. Warwolf’s attack and grapple looked like a dog nipping at the giant’s heels. Then Theo had a brilliant idea. He flew at the giant and let loose with his _tangleweb_. While it did not catch the whole villain, it did get his head and upper torso preventing him from letting loose on Warwolf again. 

**

Somnus could tell that his mental assaults were beginning to take a toll. He had drained this Dent’s ego making it hard for him to make decisions and making it so much easier to make him sleep. The giant yawned even as it tried to shake off the Warwolf who was actually beginning to draw blood with his massive bite. Somnus saw the giant hesitate trying to decide what to do, then it shook its head and tore free from the net. However, the delay had been enough. Cosmic Knight actually did something brave after he had actually done something tactical. Somnus crossed his arms and watched as the Knight swooped down from the sky and sliced the giant with his _energy sword_.  The mentalist raised and eyebrow when he saw black, ichor spray and ooze from the abdominal wound. 

The Stone Giant bellowed.  Somnus could tell that Dragonfist did not want to be outdone as the martial artist sped towards the giant on his bike and then vaulted from the seat and smashed the giant in the sternum. It was becoming  his patented move. Dragonfist pushed off the behemoth and somersaulted to the ground landing in the snow on his feet--a 10-point landing--, even as the giant went staggering back and then crashed to the ground. 

“Oh very well then, my turn,” mumbled Somnus. 

For effect, he placed his fingertips on his temple and focused, then sent a mental command for the giant’s sleep receptors to fire once more. The Stone Giant spasmed and then lay still, breathing deeply as it now slept.  

“I win again,” he said smiling

**

The Warwolf howled in victory, black blood on his snout as the Stone Giant fell. He was more incredulous at the fact that some of these supers  had actually, in the end used their brains. Even now Cosmic Knight was making sure that Harold Dent was entangled in steel, sticky webs. No longer a massive ground-pounding titan, Dent was still as tall as he was, and still grey and bald. The Warwolf sighed. Clean-up was more suited to the immortal who housed his spirit. 

Since the defeat at the hands of the Crowns of Krim, there were no longer any secrets among the group.  Their identities had been laid bare to one another.  The Warwolf let Jae Sun manifest in full view of the rest of his team.

“Nice job team!” admired Jae Sun as he inspected the restrained form of Harold Dent. “Somnus, keep him under,” he called in his wristwatch.

The prismatic sphere in which all assumed Somnus floated, hovered over the downed villain.  Jae Sun dialed up PRIMUS.

“Mel, we got him. Please send one of your vehicles for pick-up and extraction.”

Jae Sun Lee actually let himself break and then keep a smile.
**

_A deserted island in the South Pacific_

Brian Parker sat on the beach and watched the waves. They were smaller now after the monsoon had passed, and as Slipstream he had rode the deadly ocean in the thralls of a mighty storm. It had been very satisfying, and he had not died. 

“Dangit! I’ve been moping around for too long. It’s time ta get back and fight the good fight. Sorry, I let you down Stally. Sorry I let you down, Legion. I ain’t gonna anymore. Crowns, I’m gonna have yer heads. Ultimates, watch out! Cuz here comes Slipstream!”

He stabbed his surfboard into the sand and shot towards the ocean skimming across the surface, and swimming beneath the waves, headed roughly northeast... 

*End Issue#13*


----------



## Victim (Feb 18, 2004)

Legion Extreme won?  Impossible.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 18, 2004)

Well...it was five on one. I think Stone Giant/Harold Dent was a 600pt character, but it is hard to fight when you are being ganged up on. If SG had hit square on with one of those boulders, however...  

While LE seems to do well against BBEG's, they do not do so well against Supervillian Teams. It must be my superior tactics!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh, BTW, I only got one more issue until I'm all caught up.


----------



## honorwolf (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, a victory is a victory.  And right about now Legion Extreme needs that morale boost.  Even if we ganged up on him.  But, the team is still young and Jae Sun is doing his best to get the team to gel together.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 24, 2004)

Today is malachai_rose's birthday   

*Issue#14: In Extremis*

He knew that they would come for him, to change him, eventually. Dragon Fist scowled and picked at his food.  If they only knew how powerful he had become.  Not that they cared. Anaka Ai Lee recalled his most recent _team_ saving exploits. 

When no one could harm Dr. Destroyer’s destroid, who blasted it to pieces? 

Dragon Fist.  

And what about the Stone Giant? 

Again Dragon Fist knocked him into the dirt.

He should have told them about his second encounter with Shadow Dragon. In seconds, after an initial surprise attack by that idiot, he had blown the evil martial arts super-villain through Dr. Lu’s shop and out the back wall. He had been in a hurry, and it had barely been a challenge, so he had not bothered to check the body. He snorted and looked over his shoulder at the hole in the back of the wall. He had not bothered to start repairing it.  To keep out the snow, he had draped some plastic, but it did not keep out the cold. Anaka  did not care. Plus, Darkfire stayed at S.U.B. all the time so who did he have to impress. 

_Hummingbird?_

But she was a mutant just like Cosmic Knight. Despite the fact that he could take the flyboy out if he didn’t cheat and use his _tangleweb_—or got help like the last time—he knew that she would chose her own kind over him. 

_I’ll show them!_

He threw his chopsticks at the brick wall yelling in anger, and with a bit of _ch’i _ energy  buried them halfway. Continuing his fit of rage, he knocked over his food shattering the bowl into thousands of fragments. 

The bell to the shop rang.

“Hey dudes! I’m ba-aaack…,”

Dragon Fist folded his arms, _Great its Mr. Laughs_.

His scowl lengthened.

“Hello? Is anybody home? Yoh, Dr. Lu…anyone…Büeller?”

Maybe if he were quiet, Slipstream would go away.  A _whoosh_  brought the speedster into the back room. No luck. 

“Whoa there pardner!” Slipstream greeted Anaka cheerfully, and looking around broken and messy room, added, “Uhh, done some redecoratin’? Who’s yer designer?”

Anaka gave him an eat-  -and-die-look.

“Okay then…just…wanted ta see if you wanted ta get some egg rolls….”

Keeping his eyes narrowed, Dragon Fist just shook his head slowly. 

“Man, wha’s up yer--?”

But Slipstream stopped when he heard Dragon Fist clench his fist and crack his knuckles.

**

For a split second, Slipstream wanted to put this punk in his place and run circles around him, beatin’ him down before he even knew what hit him, but the speedster was in too good a mood, and really, really hungry. He also thought that maybe he should talk to Jae Sun and the others about this one. 

“ ‘S okay. I’ll catch with ya later, dude,” 

And he zipped to an alleyway beside the shop, changed to Brian Parker, and strolled towards the Emperor’s Garden.  Today no one was going spoil his mood. 

A few minutes earlier he had gone to S.U.B., finding no body…well except that freaky, janitor robot and that even stranger hologram of S.T.A.N..  He had dialed everyone after retrieving his com-badge, but no one picked up. Cosmic Knight had called almost right away, saying that he was en route to Millennium City. They must have past right by each other, since he had been there this morning for breakfast with Grandma Shannon.  

The powered-armor guy was going to testify in court against Blowtorch. Slipstream had told him how cool that was. Cosmic Knight had said what would be even cooler was to get one up on Cavalier, and maybe even get to fight him. Slipstream had grimaced.

“Good guys shouldn’t be fightin’ good guys.”

Cosmic Knight had hung up. 

_Maybe I shoulda stayed in Tahiti…_ he thought.

When he smelled the Garden’s cooking, however, he beamed, and then when he got another return call from Jae Sun Lee, he smiled even wider. 

_“Glad you are back, Slipstream,”_ came the detective’s voice over their private channel. _ “I can not believe that I am saying this, but it will be good to have more stability now that you have returned.”_

“Yeah! Wha’s up with Dfist? He’s all ‘grrr’ and given me a dirty look. Seems kinda nutso.”

_“The emotional imprint of Hummingbird is still there. Glad you found him. Somnus and Valor are going to remove it, but we may need your help. Psi is still in town, but they have not reared their ugly heads. Seems to be a waiting game, at present.”_

“Well, I’m goin’ to get me some egg rolls. Wanna join me, Jae Son?”

_ “It has been a while. I think I will." _

_Ahhh! Well ‘cept for Dfist, maybe things are gettin’ back to normal._ thought Slipstream opening the front door to the Emperor’s Garden. 

The host smiled, gave a slight nod, and motioned him to follow towards his table. 

A low _boom!_ rattled the dishes and shook the chimes. 

_Dang! I guess lunch’ll have to wait._

“Uhhh, Jae Sun?”

_ “Yes, I heard. I am already nearby.”_

“Ya better get Somnus and Valor on the horn, like real quick. I’m thinkin’ D.’s blown a gasket. Meet ya there.”

Brian Parker sighed, “Hold the table, Bob. I’ll be back soon.”

“Bob” smiled and waved with a knowing nod as Brian ran back towards Dr. Lu’s.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 4, 2004)

*issue #14, part II*

“Ananka, you need to calm down,” the detective said emphatically. 

He and Slipstream circled Dragonfist cautiously. Dragonfist tried to keep both of them in front of him. 

“Ya man. You _seriously_ need to chill.”

“No! I’m not going to chill. I want to be recognized. I want to be first on the list. You know you owe me! I’m the best. ”

“Well ya know, dude. Like, when we advertise Legion Extreme. It’s like in alphabetical order, and ummm, I think Darkfire comes before Dragonfist, and  sorry to rain on your tirade, dude, but  Somnus is the most powerful.”

“Shut the  up!”

“Anaka,” responded Jae Sun in the most calm voice possible given the situation, “I think you should lower your voice.”

“I think. I think. It doesn’t matta what Slipstream thinks! It doesn’t matta what Jae Sun thinks! And it doesn’t matta what Somnus thinks! It only matters what Dragonfist thinks!”

“Really?” came a new voice to the group.

Somnus floated it from the hole in the alleyway. The annoyance in his voice was evident, though his expression was hidden behind the _scintillating sphere_

“I tire of your rants, Dragonfist. Are you ready to be taken down a notch?”

Captain Valor, in his black, battle dress flew in behind Somnus.

“I arrived as fast as I could.”

“And just in time, Valor-dude. D’s about to blow!”

Valor McCoy quickly assessed the situation and its thick, near explosive tension. He closed his eyes, and gritted his teeth for the pain that would come from his mental exertion. 

Seconds later, Dragonfist’s shoulders slumped. He furtively glanced at all the opposition.

“Perhaps you’re right. Get rid of it…her…whatever.”

_Quickly now, Somnus. Subdue him so that we can get to work._

Within thirty seconds, Dragonfist was a sleeping drool monkey. Kindly, Jae Sun had caught him as he lost the ability to stand. Slipstream brought him a chair.

Jae Sun, Slipstream, and Somnus watched as Valor McCoy, Ph.D went to work….

Five minutes later, beads of sweat collected on Captain Valor’s brow. His open hand stretched across Anaka Ai Lee’s face.  Slipstream beamed like a fan boy as he watched Valor work, Vulcan-style on his buddy Dragonfist. 

_Found the Hummingbird imprint. Gone. Deeper, seeded secret. Anger. Can’t take care of that now. Will work on later._

Somnus nodded as he received the impressions through the _mindlink_ he had with Valor. 

_Interesting. Are you sure you cannot take care of that right away?_

_Too taxing. Head pounding. Must eject._

Valor quickly cut the connection to Dragonfist's troubled mind.

“It is done,” he said with a sigh.

“So how long is he gonna be down, Doc, Sleepy?”

Slipstream smiled at his own inside joke. The reference was lost on the others. 

“Not long,” commented Somnus dryly.  “Are we finished? If so, I will take my leave. I have other business to attend to.”

Slipstream shook his head, and gave a knowing look to Jae Sun as the mentalist departed. Valor rose slowly.

“Hungry?”

Valor’s stomach growled. 

“Well, I got a table waitin’,” he said thumbing in the direction of the Emperor’s Garden.

“Thank you, Slipstream. I think I will stay with Anaka until he comes to.”

“Jae Son?”

“Certainly.”

“Hey Cap’n, we’ll bring ya somethin’ from take out.”

Valor nodded his head. Then Jae Sun together with Slipstream walked away. They had much to discuss…

**

_The next day…_

It was all over the news. Early in the morning, the challenge had come out. 

Hypnos of Psi had sent a tape to the local stations. Good Morning New England had been the first to air the video. Primus had buzzed the S.U.B. and Jae Sun. Jae Sun shook his head upon hearing the news. There was no respite. 

Around 9 am the rest of Legion Extreme, minus Cosmic Knight gathered around the larger screen and watched the replay:

_ The bald, slightly over-sized head of Hypnos dominates the screen. He wears his Psi uniform. The background was a plain bluescreen…_

“Somnus or whatever you’re calling yourself these days, we call you out. It’s time we settled our differences once and for all.”

_The scene panned to the Pit Patio at Bunker Hill Community College. Students walked back and forth heading to their morning classes…._

“Meet us here at high noon or we’ll start hurting your precious students. I am sure that we’ll get someone close to you eventually.”

**

Jae Sun Lee asked S.T.A.N. to stop the video.  Somnus spoke first.

“I guess they have given us no choice. I must go and confront them. I would prefer to do it alone.”

“You know it is an obvious trap,” said Jae Sun

Nightmare neighed an affirmation.

“You ain’t goin’ by yerself, Sleepy.”

Somnus began to protest.

“And I ain’t taken ‘No’ for an answer, neither. Me and Grumpy here can give you support,” he motioned to Dragonfist. 

“I do not think it is a good idea. I will call PRIMUS for back up,” added the detective always cautious. 

“NO!” they shouted in unison. 

“This one is ours, Jae Sun Lee.” 

“Ya man. Let the Wolfie out. He’ll agree.”

The immortal detective shook his head. 

“You go. I will stay in reserve...and arrive with the cavalry if it come to that.”

“I say let’s get there early, and whack ‘em hard. Surprise-like.”

Before the others could debate, Slipstream was out the conference room, and headed for the air lock.

Minutes later, Legion Extreme gathered in Charleston, a block away from BHCC.

“Ready. Break!” called Slipstream and he once again zipped ahead. 

He circled the school twice before the rest arrived. He saw Somnus hover at the edge of the pit, about twenty feet high, then his vision clouded and he had a terrible headache. 

He saw red, and Somnus had been very uppity lately. Condescending. Arrogant. Yes, that’s it…

_He needs a good beat down!_

Dragonfist, arriving on the Primus-cycle, and Nightmare, invisibly waiting on the roof beneath the martial artist, saw the speedster blaze towards the _prismatic sphere_ that was Somnus. 

The mentalist didn’t even know what hit him. Slipstream leaped above him after getting a running start, and knocked Somnus into the ground. The colored _force field_ flickered and then went out. Somnus lay sprawled awkwardly on the pavement. Students began screaming and running. 

Round One went to Psi.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 4, 2004)

*issue#14, part II*

Dang! Double-post plague hits again!


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Mar 5, 2004)

Very interesting...Psi using Slipstream to his advantage.  

The interaction between the characters is great!  Can't wait to see how this battle turns out...

Thanks Broccli Head!

-LW


----------



## Malachai_rose (Mar 5, 2004)

lol, I remember that battle... kinda wish I didnt though 
Well good post Broc, hopefully we wil wrap up the current chapter of the FR game by next week or the week after... Then the Legion can return with fresh new episodes, new villians and brand new tales of how badly we can get our butts handed to us  It's the curse of the bambino I tell ya, heheh.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 5, 2004)

Edited last paragraph for more clarity and detail. 

Ha! Curse of the Bambino! Can Bostonians ever get a break?


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 10, 2004)

*issue#14, part iii*

Slipstream stood over the fallen form of Somnus, stunned.  

_Now I need you to take out the rest of Legion Extreme_, he heard in his head.

He shook hard and felt nausea well up inside of him.

_No way! Not this time, bud!_ he screamed back. 

“Gotta revive Sonmus,” he said looking down and starting to accelerate his hands.

But before he could put the magic touch on his downed comrade, a green beam lanced at him from across the courtyard, knocking him away, and a woman with a short, close-cropped hair cut, wearing Psi colors, phased in and out of sight. He smelled blood and his head pounded from some form of mental attack. 

“Nightmare, get Somnus out of here!” he yelled into his com-badge “Dragonfist help me with this other…”

**

However, the other two heroes were delayed, feeling an intense pain that literally screamed inside their minds. Nightmare shook most of the effects away, semi-protected by her alien and animal mind. Dragonfist clutched at his temples and cried back. His cycle began a lazy out-of-control spin towards the courtyard. 

The black unicorn shook her fiery mane and regained her focus, _teleporting_ to Somnus. Then she looked to the side buildings for safety. Putting a hoof on her companion, she _popped!_ away…into a dark, seemingly empty corridor.

**

Slipstream sped past where Lancer had been only a second ago, and struck only at air. In front of him several students collapsed where they stood. 

_Too many mentalists!_ he complained in his head. 

He was still disoriented from the initial mental blast and then slapped himself for not remembering that he could track with ultrasound. He closed his deceitful eyes and searched for his target. 

**

Nightmare felt a presence, and whinnied in consternation. Then she pawed at the ground in a challenge. It came: a shadow that was vaguely shaped like a human woman. She fired her holy beam of energy at the creature, but it passed right through, burning the plaster walls further down the hall. The shadow closed and then passed right through her. Nightmare screamed. 

**
Another green-tinged mental beam shot towards Slipstream. This time he dodged the attack and homed in on Lancer. Smashing her once, then twice, then three times as he circled around her in a flash. The Psi agent materialized, now unconscious and lying on the stone pavement of the Pit. 

_Where is everyone?_

His question was quickly answered as Nightmare appeared near him. Her eyes were wide with fear and flecks of spittle flew from her mouth. Behind her followed an apparition. 

_What the heck?_

“Get Somnus out of here!” Slipstream ordered again 

Nightmare disappeared yet again leaving Slipstream in the shadow-ghost’s path. Baleful red eyes stared at him and the thing passed into him.

“Gngaaaahhhh!” was the only sound he could make.

_So cold….so cold…._

Slipstream could not tell if that were him or the spirit. His teeth chattered. 

_There’s too many of them!_

From the haze of fear and pain, he saw a large, muscular student run screaming into a building in front of him. His peers grabbed their faces and fell to the ground.  Slipstream was so confused. The shadow looked like it was going to tear through his soul again.

_Get me out of this nightmare, please…_ he pleaded to no one in particular.

Eerily, a voice answered him. 

_I hear your pain. Flee far away from here. I am sure that you can cross the Atlantic in record time…._

_Yeah! Awesome idear, dude_

Slipstream could see the news flashes now. 

_Bet Kinetik can’t do this!_

And Slipstream headed at his best possible speed towards England.

**
Ironically, the sonic boom stirred Dragonfist from his dazedness though the horrifying screams still echoed somewhere in the back of his mind. The martial artist spun his bike around and rapidly assessed the situation. A shadow-woman flew below him. Slipstream was not around. Nor was the unicorn. 

_They left me alone!_

The anger began to stir in him. He stood on his bike and fired an energy blast at the ghost, missing her, but blowing a bench to smithereens. Innocent bystanders screamed and ran back and forth creating more chaos. From the corner of his eye, Dragonfist spied a point of light, he sat down and jerked the handle on the cycle, attempting evasive maneuvers. An ball of fire struck the rear of his bike, exploding, but doing him little harm. He turned his head and stared with loathing at the perpetrator of the attack. 

A young man, dressed in civilian clothes, stood some fifty feet away and laughed at him. He saw the balls of flame form in the criminal’s hands. 

“No one touches my bike!” hissed Dragonfist through clenched teeth. His world turned Red.

He righted the cycle and gunned the engine. 

**

Nightmare heard the woeful screams in her head again. Somnus stirred and groaned. 

_We need to flee this trap, Somnus_ she pleaded.

The mentalist rose to his knees, just as the muscular teenager ran into the room, lead pipe in his hand. The mental torment grew louder, and threatened to drown out all other thought.  Somnus gasped.

_What have they done to you?_

Nightmare stood her ground, squinting through the haze of anguish, and as the man closed she lowered her horn. The mind screams stopped suddenly, as the boy looked down at his abdomen. Blood welled where Nightmare had skewered him. He crumpled to the ground. 

_We need to get out of here!_ she cried.

Somnus could only stare in silence.

_Jeffery…poor Jeffery…_ was all the unicorn heard in response.

She put a hoof on the traumatized Somnus and _teleported_ to the roof. The smell of jet fuel assaulted her nostrils, and she turned to see Dragonfist speed towards a human on the ground.

In the recesses of her mind she heard Darkfire yell,  _No…Dragonfist….no…Stop Him!_

But Somnus and Nightmare could only watch.

Dragonfist vaulted from his bike, not caring as it crashed into the ground. He cried out his most powerful *HAKUDEN!* and drove his fist into the chest of the pyrokinetic…and through it, into the pavement below. A mighty wave of energy rumbled through the courtyard as the fist struck the ground, cracked and ripped the concrete to shreds. 

The boy shuddered violently as his insides were torn asunder. Then he lay still. Dragonfist half-kneeled beside him in the crater that the violence had created, still yelling his _ki-ah_ as the Red and his shout faded. Then the courtyard was silent.

He removed his bloody hand from the carcass, and blinked. He cupped his face in his hands and began to weep….

“My God….my God…what have I done?”

*End Issue #14*


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd like to ask what you guys did to Broccli_Head to make him *hate* your characters so much.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 11, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> I'd like to ask what you guys did to Broccli_Head to make him *hate* your characters so much?




How do you figure? I'm neutral   

I write them so well. How can I hate them? 

Look at the drama: the agony of defeat. I wish there'd be a thrill of victory, honestly, but it is _hard_ for me to play untactically...I had a momentary lapse in issue #6 and #7 when Legion Extreme fought the Ultimates, but I've since corrected myself. 

Anyway, after this pyrrhic victory against several agents of Psi...Hypnos (the voice in Slipstream's head), Lancer, Torment (the screaming teen), Deuce (the shadow), and....the now deceased Soulfire, we took a much needed hiatus. 

We mean to continue as soon as we wrap up a major loose end in our FR campaign.

Victim, thanks for readin'!

B.H.


----------



## Victim (Mar 12, 2004)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> How do you figure? I'm neutral
> 
> I write them so well. How can I hate them?
> 
> ...




You mean that you write them so well because you delight with sharing the tortures you inflict upon them.  

So Dragonfist just violated his CvK?  Why was Soulfire so, umm, squishy?  It seemed like he had negligible defenses.  At least my first impression was false: that mental illusions caused Dragonfist to aim his attack at some bystander.

Darkfire never seems to use her normal form anymore.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Mar 12, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> You mean that you write them so well because you delight with sharing the tortures you inflict upon them.
> 
> So Dragonfist just violated his CvK?  Why was Soulfire so, umm, squishy?  It seemed like he had negligible defenses.  At least my first impression was false: that mental illusions caused Dragonfist to aim his attack at some bystander.
> 
> Darkfire never seems to use her normal form anymore.




Don't let Broc lie to you Victim... He really does hate us  I mean the Crowns of Freakin Krim plus an Egyptian God, lol. As for the poor victim of DF's fury he only had like 10  armor. Good question as to why he actually got dead though...
Me I blame Brocs Legion hating ways  That and his flair for the overly dramatic.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Mar 12, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> So Dragonfist just violated his CvK?  Why was Soulfire so, umm, squishy?  It seemed like he had negligible defenses.  At least my first impression was false: that mental illusions caused Dragonfist to aim his attack at some bystander.



I had the same first impression: that mental illusions caused Dragonfist to annihilate an innocent student.   

And, I guess Slipstream is at least halfway to England by now!  

-LW


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 12, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> You mean that you write them so well because you delight with sharing the tortures you inflict upon them.




 



> So Dragonfist just violated his CvK?




He has a Code v. Killing that is strong, not total, and he has an Enraged disad that even though is only and 8-, just seems to occur at just the right times. 




> Why was Soulfire so, umm, squishy?  It seemed like he had negligible defenses.




Dragonfist Pushed, plus he used an Armor piercing, Hand-to-hand attack (actually Dfist has a variable advantage on his _Ch'i Punch_ and he choose to use AP...go figure), Soulfire had only like 15 PD, oh yeah, and Dfist used his double knockback...right into the pavement (5D/11B). It was overkill. The normal Body actually killed him! It wasn't a killing attack and Soulfire only had 10 Body. If I recall, Dfist also rolled an inordinate number of 6's which are 2 Body damage each, and I might have given him velocity from the bike...



> At least my first impression was false: that mental illusions caused Dragonfist to aim his attack at some bystander.




I had Torment, Soulfire, and Deuce dressed as 'innocent' students. It wasn't an illusion and you know Psi, they'll try and manipulate the investigation  to make it seem that Dfist killed an innocent bystander. WE like your idea 



> Darkfire never seems to use her normal form anymore.




I know! And sometimes the players get upset at that player for making sometimes bad tactical decisions. Another Brick would have been useful against he Crowns!


----------



## Malachai_rose (Mar 18, 2004)

hey look over there is that Tom Cruise ?!?!

bump...

Oh, it's not him ? My bad, sun must of got in my eyes


----------



## honorwolf (Mar 26, 2004)

Once again they waded into battle without a sound plan and did not listen.  I regret the death of soulfire and I am tired of my team losing.  We as whole need to make some changes.   I hope, maybe with better leadership we can come together and prevent such things from happening in the future.  This is going to become a PR nightmare. :\


----------



## ledded (Apr 1, 2004)

Great stuff Broc... it's a sign of a good RBDM when the players are convinced that you hate them  

Me, I'm convinced that I did OldDrewId some serious harm in a past life, maybe he was an Irish Monk and I was a Viking, I dunno.   

Love the way you write up the display of powers.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 7, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> Great stuff Broc... it's a sign of a good RBDM when the players are convinced that you hate them




  ::sniff::  That's about the nicest thing anyone has every said to me...



> Love the way you write up the display of powers.




Thanks. No big trick. I just imagine what the fight would look like in a comic book.


----------



## Victim (Apr 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the BUMP! For some reason, I haven't been getting notices of new posts. Sorry for the delay in the reply. 

As for _Legion Extreme_ well we've taken some time away from it to play other things, but next week we are picking it up again!   

Post soon after.


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 10, 2004)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> As for _Legion Extreme_ well we've taken some time away from it to play other things, but next week we are picking it up again!
> 
> Post soon after.




Well Next Week didn't happen. We got caught up playing the _Unspeakable Game_, which was extremely satisfying and unfortunately, very secret. 

Ariod's player finally made a Champions character, however so maybe some fresh blood will add some more firepower to LE. 

Cheers all, and Go Red Sox!


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 24, 2004)

* Legion Extreme Issue # 15: Trials and Auditions*

Fortunately, Dragonfist turned himself in.

_Two weeks later_

_[Cameras and reporters in winter coats buzz around the sidewalk in front of the Boston Courthouse…The intrepid journalists fight their way around the drifts of freshly plowed snow to get a better location as close to the doors of the courthouse as possible. Standing to the side with an air of casual interest is a cameraman holding  a vid-cam with the initials SNN in bright blue…The reporter in front of the camera speaks…]_

“This is Jimmy Haskell standing outside of the Boston Courthouse, waiting for word on the highest profile case to date involving Super-humans. Anaka Ai Lee, aka Dragonfist of Boston’s own Legion Extreme awaits arraignment for the alleged murder of Harold Diggs, also known, allegedly, as Soulfire, a student at the School for the Mentally Gifted and Talented in Millenium City. Those in the know, know who they front for….Due to the Parahuman Act of 1999 this trial has been bumped to Boston Superior Court.”

_[The reporter pauses and puts a hand to his ear to better hear from a microphone that sits inside…]_

“Wait. I’m now getting word that Dragonfist has been charged with 1st Degree Murder. Wow! That’s political. Clearly, the municipal government wants to send a strong message that vigilantes will not be tolerated in their city. This reporter is just surprised as you are, true believers especially with Legion Extreme’s ties to PRIMUS. Hold on! I’m getting word that Mr. Lee has entered a plea of Not Guilty. No surprise there! They’re telling me that he’s s on his way out…”

_[The reporters, including Mr. Haskell begin crowding around the large double doors of the courthouse as they open and spill out the defendant, his team of lawyers, and his mentor Jae Sun Lee, the prominent Chinatown businessman. A silver blur zips past the throng of reporters that mob the orange-suit wearing, handcuffed Dragonfist. At the same time, a helicopter appears overhead, and a dark-blue, armored vehicle with the word PRIMUS emblazoned in bright yellow speeds to the curb, screeching to a halt. ]_

**

“Dragonfist, we’ve heard that you’ve entered a plea of not guilty.”

“Dragonfist, is it true that you’ve been charged with capital murder?”

“Are you still going to be a member of Legion Extreme?”

Anaka looked around, overwhelmed at the dozens of journalist who assaulted him with questions. PRIMUS agents led him to the lock-up wagon. He wanted to cry, but Jae Sun told him he had to be as impassive as possible. He simply looked down at the concrete steps and did not answer as the agents hurried him along. Jae Sun had also told him to let the lawyers do the talking. 

“My client has been advised not to answer your questions.”

The reporters turned their attention to the attorney.

“Mr. Gershowitz, what do you think the chances of Dragonfist being proclaimed innocent?”

Albert Gershowitz, one of the best criminal lawyers in the business, spoke smoothly, “Mr. Lee will be found innocent of capital murder.”

“Is it true that Dragonfist killed a teenager?”

Jae Sun Lee standing next to the lawyers growled sub-vocally.  Al got the hint.

“No comment.”

He answered the plethora of questions that came his way as he and Jae Sun pushed towards their limousine.  The car drove steadily away. Once inside, Jae Sun activated his holowatch.

_You know that there is no need for that, right?_ came the voice of Somnus in his head.

_I am just not used to your ability to mind link as of yet, Somnus. Anything?_

_No. I cannot believe that They are not here. I will check again._

_Sigh…_ Jae Sun rubbed his temples in consternation.

“I was not expecting such a stiff charge, Mr. Gershowitz.”

“Well, it looks like we might have to change our strategy. We should start thinking about  a plea-bargin.”

“You think that he did it? On purpose?”

“It is obvious that he killed Mr. Diggs. And unfortunately, the judge is going to allow video evidence from the scene. Mr. Lee I’ve seen the footage. It was excessive.”

“But you know as well as I do that Diggs was a member of Psi. You have been briefed on that already. Anaka says that Soulfire attacked him first.”

“All I’m saying is that we should be prepared.”

They rode the rest of the way to Chinatown in silence.

**

Slipstream had to get out of there. The stuffy courtroom. The stuffier judge. Bleepin’ D.A.. 

“Curse me and my ‘meat-puppet’ mind.  If only I’d been there, and not been swimming towards England. Sorry dude, sorry,” he said to himself looking over at Dragonfist.

Slipstream looked over the mass of reporters and was of the mind to blind them all. Of course, it wouldn’t look so good. It would only continue to contribute to bad PR for the Legion. It just kept going from bad to worse, and this day, hearing how the Man had accused his boy of murder was the culmination of a bad two weeks. And without bail neither. 

“You don’t know what Psi does!” he had wanted to shout. 

Somehow, with papa Lee watching, he had kept his cool.  

Who was left? Slipstream snorted as he first ran ahead of the PRIMUS-wagon to the PRIMUS office. Valor had hung up his cape. The death of his innocent students had been too much. Cosmic Knight had decided to stay up in Millennium City and go solo. Yesterday, Darkfire and Vivian had taken off to Paris to launch my little pony’s modeling career.  He hadn’t seen Scooby in over two weeks. Ever since the Crowns of Krim. 

_I guess its just us serious heroes left…_ he mused.

He was stopped at the entrance as the agents led by the local Silver Avenger, Molly Flannagan escorted D’fist into the building. Slipstream gave him a wave that Dragonfist barely acknowledged. The martial artist, he who blew-up destroids, and had saved Slipstream’s bacon on more than one occasion looked dejected. He took off, not wanting to even be tempted to follow the hoverjet to the “undisclosed” maximum, security prison where Dragonfist was being held.

_Today couldn’t get any worse._ he sighed as he sped towards Beacon Hill. 

His superior hearing caught the sound of running water as he zoomed in the back door. 

“Grandma?” he asked hoping that it was not his grandmother whom he had explicitly told to stay in Millennium City with the Champions and Doc Silverback. 

He slowed down and ran up the stairs. The bathroom door was wide open. Water spilled out into the bedroom, then it slowly materialized into a voluptuous female form.

“Hi Honey. I made myself at home. Aren’t you happy to see me?”

Naked, she ran up to him and kissed him wetly on the lips.

_Crap!_ cursed Slipstream

It had gotten worse.


----------



## Malachai_rose (May 25, 2004)

/sigh It would seem that the psychotic bunny boiling Riptide hasn't caught the vibe and left me alone... 

and to top it all off all the other remaining members of Legion Extreme act like theres nothing 'off' about her. Am I the only one who is pickin up the mentally unstable vibe from Riptide ?

Lol, how many crazy Barbie shoebox dioramas depicting me and her does she have to build before peeps realize shes a nut job 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
He slowed down and ran up the stairs. The bathroom door was wide open. Water spilled out into the bedroom, then it slowly materialized into a voluptuous female form.

?Hi Honey. I made myself at home. Aren?t you happy to see me??

Naked, she ran up to him and kissed him wetly on the lips.

_Crap!_ cursed Slipstream

It had gotten worse.


----------



## honorwolf (Jun 12, 2004)

This is a bogus charge.  We all know that PSI is an evil, self serving, and out 
for blood type of group.  And the fact that they can use their mental abilities
to control someone should not be overlooked in the defense of Dragon Fist. 
It was self defense in the line of duty.  Even manslaughter is a better charge 
than 1st degree murder.  We all know that the criminals would not hesistate to use deadly force against innocent bystanders and ourselves the heroes trying to defend this great city.  Dragon Fist was not out for blood, he was just overzeolous in protecting the weak.  To accuse him of murder in the first degree is by itself a crime.  A crime by the self serving politicians out to make a name for themselves to get elected or relected.  This is self serving.  Do we get paid to fight crime?  Do we get paid to put our lives on the line?  Do we get paid to suffer this abuse?  No!  Do politicians get paid to self serve? 
Yes!  Do they get paid to ignore their constituents?  Yes.  Do they get paid to pursue some other agenda other than serving the people.  Yes!  I tell you this I do not see any of these politicians that want Dragon Fist on 1st degree murder charges, clamoring to help the poor.  Well, I guess this must mean that doing their job is not egough.  They must accuse a public servant of 1st degree murder.  
I say Dragon Fist is doing a lot more good than his accusers and that he is a victim of discrimination.  Discrimination of Supers.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 12, 2004)

You guys are funny!

*****************

issue #15, part II

The cachophony of screams and the clash of cymbals or gongs was deafening, but in Angela's ears the clamor echoed from somewhere far away. She lay on the four poster bed, in a richly decorated room, in some fine manor somewhere in the English countryside. Her state bordered somewhere between delerium and semi-consciousness.  There were sounds outside her room. Movements and scrapes that barely impinged upon her senses. Her entire mental vision, though seen through a haze of chaos, centered with horrific certainty on the naked, writhing figures of innocents--blood streaming down their bodies. She knew another blasphemous ritual took place in the dungeons below. The air pulsated with their agonies. More obscene was the fiendish laughter of her host. It intermingled and punctuated the symphony of anguish.

She had no sense of sensation; no feeling of individuality, seperate and distinct from the rest of the universe. She was only drowned in the great gulf of pain. This was worse than the former prison that she had been freed from not long ago, but maybe it was that fraying of her sanity there that made her more susceptible here to the hideous chants, and rhythmic monosyllabe that accompanied the profane rites below.

But through her frozen mentality, her sense of self at last began to creep. At first it was a vague surprise that besides the initial battle damage suffered over the skies in Boston, she was still bodily unharmed. An involuntary shudder rippled through her body and soul. Baron Mallon wanted her intact for something...

Acting like an automaton, she sat up on the bed and stared dully around her. First her fingers and toes began to move, then blindly the rest of her body followed. Her bare feet slid across the hardwood floor and her hands twitched nervously. Something began to rise first from deep inside her, spreading quickly to the rest of her body. Nearby the shutters began to flap wildly and loose items began to spin about the room as a zephyr blew in from the outside between the bars of her gilded cage. She remembered. The wolf with the eyes of a man. More importantly, she remembered herself.

*"Fools! Do you think that you can keep the very wind at bay!?"*

The room exploded violently outward and Anglea Charles, the villainess formerly know as Zephyr, streaked upward and then westward towards the sea and to the place beyond: the only place she knew where she could find refuge.

**

_Below Boston Harbor, One week after Dragonfist's arraignment_

"Why the long face, Slipstream?" asked the debonair Boston mogul, Jae Sun Lee, who doubled as the spokesperson for Beantown's own superhero team, the troubled Legion Extreme.

Slipstream held a crumpled envelope in his hand. He tried to quickly hide it behind is back, but despite his microsecond reflexes, Jae Sun caught the movement.

"Give it here, my good fellow. Let us see what it is. Can it be more surprsing than your new roommate?"

Jae Sun gave him a wry grin. Slipstream scowled.

"At least ya didn't call her m' girlfriend."

Jae Sun sighed. It began a familiar conversation.

"I think you are missing a golden opportunity with Miss Preston. She is certainly a diamond in the rough."

The holo-image of S.T.A.N. manifested as if on cue, and chimed in with his own Queen's English.

_"Why yes, Slipstream. There is a 99.12% probability, that progeny from a successful coupling between yourself and Margie Preston will result in a genetically superior specimen--"_

Slipstream cut him off. 

"Shut your traps, the both of youz. Dudes, she's been livin' in my pipes and comes and goes as she pleases. She's still stealin'. Brought me a Rolex from Feinstein's that she got 'on special'. 'Sorry, hon. Receipt got lost in the plumbing' she says. Riptide is a certified Nut Job, and she'll never be my girlfriend!"

"But is she not seeing Valor."

"Yes."

"And has she not saved your life."

"Yup."

_"That woman has preternatural instincts for your well-being and documented loyalty."_

"BUT SHE MAKES DIORAMAS OF BARBIE DOLLS WITH ME IN THEM!"

"She would make a good team member, now that we have lost a few of our others."

_"Quite true. I predict that she would increase the power rating of Legion Extreme by 10 to 15% over what you previously possessed."_

Slipstream really, really wanted to pull the plug on old S.T.A.N. about then. 

"Hey, Hal. Don't you have to be checkin' weather patterns about now?"

The hologram faded away with a _Harrumph!_

"So, Slipstream. May I see the piece of paper in your hand?"

Reluctantly, Brian Parker handed over a small envelope.

Jae Sun raised an eyebrow and removed the card that was inside. Glancing over it quickly and began to chuckle.  

"Amazing. Now I understand why there is such a bluster in your hedgerow. Meteorman is finally getting married."

Slipstream tried to scowl bravely like he didn't care, but could only manage in briefly. He sighed and slouched very sad. 

Jae Sun felt awkward. He wanted to go over and pat the poor young man on the back, maybe hold his shoulders and give him a "There, there...it will be alright," but he hesitated. 

Fortunately, his mobile phone rang, breaking the silence.

"Hello?"

Slipstream's ultra-sensitve hearing caught yells and shouts from the other end.

"You know what, old man. I am tired of your harrassment. I have a mind--"

More shouting. Jae Sun hung up the phone. 

"That was the priest. He has been calling me all week asking me when we are going to get out of his town. I am going to settle this once and for all!"

Slipstream had never seen Jae Sun angry.

"Dude, you want I go and ruff him up some?"

"No. This is something O'Reilly and I have to settle every now and again.  Happens every century or so."

Slipstream gave him a confused look. 

"In any case. I must take care of it myself."

"Alright, then. But I'll keep my badge on." 

Slipstream gave him a beaming smile.

Jae Sun nodded his approval, closed his eyes began to make intricate gestures in the air. Symbols materialized and then formed the _Dragonlines_.  He stepped into them and in a flash was about 1000 meters away from Thomas O'Reilly, aka The Grey Mage's church. He began to walk casually towards his confrontation.


----------



## Zen_Pollo (Jun 22, 2004)

heheh...sweet


It's cool that you folks are still playing Hero!

It's even set in Boston!

Fanueil Hall...heh


----------



## caixa (Jun 23, 2004)

Man, this sounds fun!

Thanks for taking the time to post it!

Peterson


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 29, 2004)

caixa said:
			
		

> Man, this sounds fun!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post it!
> 
> Peterson




Thanks for reading. It is fun to play (when we get to    ) and to write it up. So many memorable moments....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 21, 2004)

issue#15, part III

_It is too cold to walk, _ mused Jae Sun Lee.

He hailed a cab. In no time the sign to the Holy Trinity (German) Catholic Church appeared. In black letters on the announcement board it read "Home to New England's German National Parish and the Boston Archdiocese's Indult Latin Mass"

_Still doing masses in that dead language, ay Thomas,_ thought Jae Sun and made his way towards the rectory. 

The place was deserted as undoubtedly Thomas, in a fit of rage, had sent all the lay people home. 

In the main room, he found Father Thomas asleep next to a bottle of Scotch. The label read "1890". The place reeked of alcohol. Jae Sun sighed and begin to clean, removing breakables and putting them in closets; closing drawers and tossing old receipts. 

As he neared finishing, he whispered to the passed out priest, "Thomas, Thomas, wake up!"  

To no avail. He went to the kitchen and returned with glass of water which he promptly dumped on the reverend's face.

Sputtering he quickly awoke and became quite lucid.

"What d'ya be wantin', menace?" he exclaimed.

"Come now, Thomas. That is no way to greet an old comrade. And look. I tidied up a bit around here."

They had been comrades before and good friends at one time, back way back in Europe. Jae Sun reminisced briefly...Leipzig, Waterloo...He shook his head and returned to the present. But now times were a little different. Thomas "O'Rielly"  was in one of his famous Irish depressions.  Which unfortunately for the Celt, had been going on for 77 years.  

"I da not be needin' yar help, Chinaman!" he responded with a glare.

"Thomas, can we speak? A-"

"We are talkin'. Speak!"

Jae Son took a deep breath, not liking the interruptions.

"Dammned unnatural beastie. I outta..." muttered Father O'Reilly.

"Thomas. For one, I am Korean, not Chinese.  Secondly, the Warwolf is not a beast. He is a celestial general. But you miss the point.  I need you to get out of the bottle and start being a champion again.  Have you not languished in your bottle and self pity long enough? Have you forgotten your... uniqueness."  

"No!" yelled out Father Thomas.  "I am cursed.  Cursed I tell ya!  Just like all ya supers are cursed.  Cursed to bring misery on to the planet earth.  God has forsaken us!  We are all damned.  Don't ya see it laddie!"

*Slap!*

Jae Sun had had enough. Father O'Reilly caressed his cheek, stunned.

He was about to scream again.

*Slap!*

So Jae Sun hit him, again.

The Irishman looked furious. He began to turn beet red.

_Come on, Thomas. Hit me back!_ Jae Sun smirked.

A fight was what the Grey Mage needed, and Jae Sun, with near a millenia of being a smartass, really knew how to start one.


----------



## Lamprolign (Jul 22, 2004)

Man, I haven't thought about superhero gaming since I played the old DC system back in the early 90's, but I'm ready to go out and buy new sourcebooks now!  This story rocks!  I wasn't able to get all the way through from the beginning tonight, but I've got my morning read whilst having my coffee locked in now.  Well done!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

I will have to get caught up again on Legion Extreme but I am back... just picked up HERO 5th Ed., Champions, and Conquerors, Killers, and Crooks...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 22, 2004)

Lamprolign said:
			
		

> Man, I haven't thought about superhero gaming since I played the old DC system back in the early 90's, but I'm ready to go out and buy new sourcebooks now!  This story rocks!  I wasn't able to get all the way through from the beginning tonight, but I've got my morning read whilst having my coffee locked in now.  Well done!




Means a lot coming from a talented writer such as yourself.   

What issue are you on in this story?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2004)

Finally caught up Legion Extreme kicks ass


----------



## Lamprolign (Jul 23, 2004)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Means a lot coming from a talented writer such as yourself.
> 
> What issue are you on in this story?




I finished Issue #1 with today's coffee and will be devouring issue #2 in the morning.  I  may be slightly delayed in posting new First Sight installments.  I have a feeling I will be reading while I should be writing until I get current with this story!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 27, 2004)

issue#15, part IV

This time Jae Sun attacked not with and open fist, but a backhand swing, leading with the ridge of his hand. 

That time, Father Thomas put both fists and blocked it.

The priest looked at the 6'6"  asian man and replied.  "Aye! You've done pissed in meh
coop Jae Sun.  And now I'm obligin' you! Happy now?"

He countered with a tremondous right hook, connecting with Jae Sun's jaw, and sending the Korean immortal a few steps back.  Rubbing his jaw, Jae Sun looked at the now maddened Irish priest. The Celt fell into a classic boxing stance.

Jae Sun smiled as he eased into his own pre-combat form.

_Now we are getting some where. I just hope this sticks..._

Then Thomas O'Reilly came at him with a fierce five punch combination. Fortunately, Jae Sun was faster. He dodged elusively, maintaining hairsbreadth distance between his body or face and the priest's fists. The Irishman continued the offensive. Five punch combos grew to eight jabs, and Jae Sun had to raise an eyebrow, a little impressed.  He forgotten how good of a boxer Thomas O'Reilly used to be.  Sorry, still was. A lesser man would have gone down in a heap in seconds.

However, the Keeper of the Dragonlines was no slouch. He retaliated from his own repetoire of movements and attacks, simultaneously punching and kicking and flurrying his arms and legs to find an opening. 

The fight became a blur as the priest also bobbed and weaved through the whirlwind of strikes. An outsider looking in would not have been able to keep track. But none gained the advantage. Kick after punch after kick was blocked or dodged until...

Finally, Thomas landed a solid blow to Jae Sun's right cheek. Jae Sun tasted blood as  his teeth sliced the back of his lips. He wiped the blood from his lips. The Irishman grinned evilly sensing the upperhand.

"Enough!"

The Korean used his One Finger Push technique, touching Thomas with a single index finger.

It worked. Father O'Reilly was driven back hard onto his duff knocking over some of the furniture in the rectory's sitting room. 

"Thomas!  Sit down!  

The priest glared.

"Enough playing now Thomas. We need to talk about you helping us out."  

But Father Thomas was now chanting. The air crackled around him with eldritch energies and in an instant, the former Catholic priest was now swathed in grey friars robes. 

"Yes, brother!  Let's stop playin'!"

A bolt of lightning emanated from his outstreched fingers, struck Jae Sun and sent him flying through the wall and into the church proper toppling some pews. Grey Mage followed,hovering in the air above Jae Sun's prone form.  Jae Sun lay there reeling from the attack, stunned. In the back of his mind he felt the Other pushing through. He howled and welcomed the change.  

Then, it was not Jae Sun Lee who stood up from broken wood, but The Warwolf. The beast sprang forward and leaped to punch The Grey Mage. The magician barely managed to dodge. The eight foot black-furred werewolf plowed into one of the lecterns. The Grey mage then began mouthing the words to another spell.  A gust of wind came tearing through the 200-year old chuch.  It nearly caught the Warwolf in its airy tendrils, but the creature held his ground.

He sprung again and crashed into his adversary sending him into the vestibule of the Virgin Mary and destroying the seating therein. Mage rose slowly. His robes were torn. He bled. The Warwolf sniffed deeply, growled and closed for the kill.

But the fabric of space began to fold around the Grey Mage before the Warwolf could wrap his hands and sink his teeth into him. The Gray Mage vanished. 

The Warwolf sunk to a crouch slowly trying to regain control from the rampage and bloodlust. Jae Sun assumed control and changed back.

"Another time...Old friend," he muttered. 

Then Jae Sun realized his clothes had been torn to shreds and he stood nearly naked with only his purple strechy pants.

_Damn!_ he thought _ I am going to need a change of clothes._ He looked in the chambers behind the altar for priests' robes. They were too small to fit his two meter tall frame. 

After comtemplating the horror of it all, he broke down and contacted Slipstream. 

** 

"D'ya win, dude?" 

"Yes," Jae Sun said simply.

"Like is he part of the team and all?" 

"Well it is hard to tell. He ran away. Can you please bring me clothes."

Slipstream's eyes lit up, "Certainly, Jay Son."

Knowing that the Asian's tastes in clothing were impecable, the speedster did not bother to look in his closet. He zoomed to the nearest thrift store, bought he gaudiest, pimpin'-style outfit he could find (complete with wide-brim, feathered hat _and_ boa), and zipped to the church were Jae Sun sat waiting, perhaps praying. 

Slips sneaked up to him.

"Boo!"

Jae Sun did not flinch, but gasped when he saw the threads Slipstream had purchased.

"I-I will n-not be c-caught dead in that outfit!"

"Suit youself. See ya back at S.U.B."

_Gods!_ Jae Sun swore.

He hated that name.

Slipstream shook his head and turned to leave.

Jae Sun called out, "Maybe we need some open recruiting."

The trail of laughter echoed behind the flash of Slipstream as he headed back towards the bay.

Then the immortal Asian found robes, called a cab, left 20K in the poor box for repairs, and departed hoping Grey Mage would contact him soon.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

yay... more Legion Extreme goodness...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 25, 2004)

no worries...still gonna write and soon...the next scene is still working in my head....and the good thing...we've gone back to FR for a while so i can get caught up here


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> no worries...still gonna write and soon...the next scene is still working in my head....and the good thing...we've gone back to FR for a while so i can get caught up here



 Huzzah!


----------



## honorwolf (Sep 4, 2004)

Bump, bump my friend.  We want more FR.  The Heroes of the Vilhoun Reach are the best... WEll I am partial and I do so love good team work.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Sep 6, 2004)

> Bump, bump my friend. We want more FR. The Heroes of the Vilhoun Reach are the best... WEll I am partial and I do so love good team work.




Umm... lol, your on the wrong post Johnita (aka Honorwolf aka Jae Sun aka Aris), this is the Champions story-hour  

Malachai_Rose aka Slipstream aka Benito


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 8, 2004)

honorwolf said:
			
		

> Bump, bump my friend.  We want more FR.  The Heroes of the Vilhoun Reach are the best... WEll I am partial and I do so love good team work.




What? Huh? Wrong thread dumb-bunny


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 2, 2004)

Even worse...no post since july...not that we've played this much. Gonna  have to change that.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 4, 2004)

*issue#15 part V*

"You're <bleepin'> kidding me?! You booked Fenway!?"

Slipstream stared at Jae Sun Lee incredulously. The Immortal gave him his smug Asian/English smile and a double shrug of the eyebrows. 

"Well. It is winter. No one is using it. There has been no precipitation. And...I have connections."

Somnus giggled. Riptide, Slipstream's new un-official, reluctantly taken sidekick, laughed out loud. It was seriously unbelievable, but using his government and business contacts, Jae Sun Lee had managed to hire out Fenway Park for his Legion Extreme recruiting drive. They had already had some very interesting applications. Some he disclosed to the group at large. Others--one in particular--he kept to himself. He was also hoping for some late applicants. 

Furthermore, PRIMUS had agreed. They, along with Somnus were going to run security. Jae Sun had already decided that they were even going to give away tickets, just like some sports radio talk show hosts did. He did not think it would be filled to capacity due to the late notice, cold weather, and fear of reprisals from the numerous villians that Legion Extreme had upset or crossed (_Psi, The Ultimates, the Crowns of Krim, Dr. Destroyer, just to name a few..._), but it would also give Legion Extreme some much needed good PR. 

Slipstream got over his surprise. 

"A'ight, how we gonna run this thing? Have 'em where bathing suits? A talent show?"

(Riptide mouthed: _Oh hon, you're so silly!_, and smiled)

Jae Sun gave the group a silly overexaggerated grin.

"Well, lads, here's what I had in mind...."

**

"C'mon! Get back to work you lazy bums!" shouted Jared Monteblanc to his workers. 

They crowded around a television set in the "lunch room" (in reality a bunch of wooden barricades and makeshift benches) a the job site for Project 542X of the Big Dig. 

Jared, the foreman, pushed he way past the the mob parted.  

"Look boss. A free Supas show," pointed one of his men.

"Yah boss, maybe you should try out."

The men snickered and chuckled until Jared gave them a hard, "I'm-gonna-beat-the-snot-out-of-you" look. He was a big man and he was very strong, even if incredibly out of shape. ("More like rotund," his employees would whisper behind his back). This was enough to put fear in the hearts of his workers. They scattered.

...Which gave Jared an opportunity to check out what they were clamoring about. 

He guffawed as the add finished and shook his head in disbelief. Legion Extreme was recruiting? His heart started pounding, and he looked around to see if anyone had noticed. He had heard of their recent beatings and read about the exodus of several members on SNN.com. 

_Nawww....my folks would never approve. And look at me, I don't fit the profile._

Of course no one knew how he worked out with the heavy machinery, using them as weights, after hours or how he could leap to the top of the crane and skeleton of the bridge they were working on in a "cough" single bound. And there was the time when all the girders fell on him while he was messing around. It didn't hurt...that much, and it was very little trouble to pull himself from the wreckage.  

"Now that's a hare-brained idea, but what the hell?" 

Spying his favorite piece of equipment, he muttered, "'Dozer...I think I'll call myself 'Dozer."

**

Slipstream set up the field in amazing speed. It hadn't snowed, so there was nothing to plow, but he put in new grass slats to cover the infield after smoothing down the pitchers' mound. He was still amazed how Jae Sun had pulled all this off. PRIMUS had guards stationed and undercover. The Chinese Community Association had volunteered as vendors, ticket-takers, and ushers.  The mayor had allowed for off-duty police to serve as crowd control. It was crazy. He hoped that they were able to put on a good show. Somnus had worked with S.T.A.N. to set up a remote 'danger room', and he saw the mentalist working out details with PRIMUS techies. 

_Maybe I shoud switch agents..._ he thought as he put the final touches on the obstacle course and "arena-fighting" area. 

He speed over to talk with Jae Sun.  The stands were about half-full

"Good turn out?"

Jae Sun did not respond. Slipstream turned to look at the applicants

Good line-up, ay dude?"

The detective shrugged his shoulders, "We shall see."

Slipstream was basically going to run the final fighting audition, and he scoped out the competition: 

*Cavalier*, from Millenium City: Blaster, out of a job since CKnight took his Nar-Cola gig...

*Nightwind*, also from the Motor City: Scrapper, Nightwing (DC tm) wannbe...

*Shugoshin*, out of San Fransisco: Scrapper, duo sword-wielder. Jae Sun was all giddy about this one. 

Some fat guy with a home-made sleeveless costume--Bright-yellow, complete with painted on "D" in red, and a towel-like cape. *'Dozer* was his entry. 

_Mwahahaha...capes! And isn't there a two-bit hack-villain named Bulldozer already_ thought Slipstream.

And finally, a woman in a form-fitting, sky blue suit with long, beautiful blonde hair calling herself, *Jetstream*. Slips thought she looked vaguely familiar, but couldn't quite place her because of the mask. She was one of those hidden applicants, but BOTH Riptide AND Jae Sun were all goofy about her coming. 

_Mabye I should have asked more questions..._

**

Jae Sun looked at his watch. He was beginning to be discouraged. So far, he was not impressed. Cavalier could not even fly through S.T.A.N.'s holographic obstacles. No wonder Cosmic Knight had beat him out. Nightwind was an arrogant bastard refusing to go through holograms.  Both had been thoroughly schooled by Slipstream who did a victory lap around the park to the joy of adoring fans both times. Presently, Slipstream fought Shugoshin, who had looked more promising in the obstacles, though his background noted some personality issues.

**

Slipstream dodged the slashing swords back and forth.  The sharp edges glowed with power and were getting very close. As a precaution the speedster accelerated his molecules to the point where he was virtually insubstantial, and just in time as the martial artist, quicker than he thought, slashed right through him. Slipstream did a double-take. He had actually been "hit". Granted he _had_ agreed to fight this guy even with his lethal weapons, but that would have been close. 

His oppoent breathed heavy with effort, as the crowd "oohed" at the apparently lethal hit. Riptide stood up in her seat, ready to change and go to her man's aid.

"It's all good, kiddoes. No blood. Slipstream is quicker than that, yoh," and turning to Shugoshin, he added, "A'ight, buddy boy, no more playin'!'" 

Slipstream began his patented whirlwind flurry running around his foe. He hit the first time gathering a satisfying grunt, but then suprsingly missed, as Shugoshin anticipating the attack high, ducked and then countered with backhand slice. Time stopped for Slipstream as he saw the bright blade about  to swipe through his midsection, and with every effort and strain he twisted away. The tip of the sword grazed the fabic of his supersuit.

"Hold!" cried Jae Sun

The opponents looked at each other, panting. 

_I think he's a keeper,_ Somnus proclaimed mentally to his teammates. 

"Yup, yup," replied Slipstream, looking down at the tear in his costume. 

No blood though. People hooted and hollered as the action was replayed on the big screen. Even in slow motion and frame by frame the fight was hard to follow. But Slipstream saw enough to know how close he had come. Even as he was incorporeal.

Shugoshin bowed. Slipstream from genuine respect did the same. 

"Next Candidate!" yellled Jae Sun MC.

Jetstream zipped into the sky and came down at almost sonic speeds, zig-zagging through the obstacle course in record time. 

"Are you ready, Slipstream?" he asked 

_Crap!_ "I guess," he gulped as he saw the woman swoop down and send a powerful burst of air which he easily dodged. 

_Ahh...Blaster. No problem._ 

Slipstream took a running jump to give her a good love tap, as she pulled up to hover, but then the winds engulfed him and slammed him back to the ground.

_Nope...Controller, too. Dang!_

Somnus looked up and gave Jae Sun a hard stare. Then pointed to the woman. Jae Sun shrugged his shoulders. The mentalist reached into her mind and confirmed his suspicions. 

_Hello, Angela Peterson, aka Zephyr. You best be turning a new leaf or we will have to have round two._

The woman nearly panicked, but maintained her hold on Slipstream. The Speedster groaned as Jetstream increased the p.s.i. on him instinctively and sucked the wind from his lungs. Jae Sun quickly recognized the danger.

"Enough! Thank you Jetstream." 

People clapped. She released her hold and bolted straight up and away into the sky. 

Slipstream put up his hand as the blood started to come back to his head. He  saw as the next candidate began smashing illusionary cars like toys and seemed impervious to harm. 

_Uhhh..Jae Sun, bro'. I think I'm going to sit the next one out._

Jae Sun nodded his head and affirmed, already liking what he was seeing of the 'Dozer. Horrible costume, and bad idea with that cape, but nice to have a possible Brick, who looked like he preferred toe-to-toe rather than the poor tacitcs of Nightmare/Darkfire. 

"It is alright, Slipstream. I got this one."

Jae Sun slipped away unobserved as the crowd roared for the fat guy.


----------



## ledded (Nov 4, 2004)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> _{sorry for the short post, but I just realized that after soooo long, I need some relavent details from the players. hope they remember  }_



Hey man, just glad to see ya back in the saddle.  Haven't seen you around much lately.  <waves>


----------



## CalicoDave (Nov 5, 2004)

A short update is better than no update!  

It's good to read about Legion Extreme again.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 9, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> Hey man, just glad to see ya back in the saddle.  Haven't seen you around much lately.  <waves>




Well theres this MMORPG that came out called City of Heroes...

Starting to get away from the "play all the time" mode, and settle into more casual play.

Funny, I forgot a new PCs non-superhero name so  I couldn't continue the story. Got it now, so hopefully this week, more story    and then I have to update FR and Hârn


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 12, 2004)

Added content to 11.04 post!


----------

